# Scaroni:"Preferisco un Milan in Champions che campione d'Italia".



## admin (16 Novembre 2018)

*Scaroni:"Preferisco un Milan in Champions che campione d'Italia".*

Paolo Scaroni, intervistato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, ha parlato di Milan, di Ibrahimovic e di mercato. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Quanto manca per arrivare all'obiettivo? Nel calcio ci sono due montagne da scalare contemporaneamente, quella sportiva e quella economica: sono intrecciate e tenute insieme dal Fair play. Il ragionamento è complessivo e deve portare a cambiare le logiche di espansione del nostro campionato. Dobbiamo guardare all’Oriente e in America, perché per riportare qui i gran-di campioni tutto passa dall’audience mondiale. Il Milan potrebbe essere avvantaggiato: è il club italiano con il maggior numero di tifosi sparsi nel pianeta. *Non vogliamo restino vecchi signori che ricordano vecchie glorie, vogliamo tornare a livelli economici e sportivi eccellenti.* Juve modello? E' l'unica società che si è messa a a percorrere la strada dei club inglesi, nello stadio, nel gestire la tifoseria a livello internazionale, nella preparazione digitale. È un modello, certo. Ma lo dico anche se Agnelli non condividerà: *vincere sette scudetti di fila è un bellissimo record, ma ormai i titoli nazionali perdono peso in favore delle competizioni europee. In Cina o in Brasile guardano le coppe più che i campionati. Per questo preferisco un Milan qualificato tre volte in Champions piuttosto che vincere uno scudetto. *Deluso dal KO contro la Juve? Il Milan non mi è spiaciuto, e oggi perdere contro la Juve ci sta. Noi lo abbiamo fatto per colpa di due episodi. Nell’insieme ho visto carattere e voglia di combattere nonostante le tante assenze che ci penalizzano. Aver interrotto una serie positiva non mi allarma, al contrario degli infortuni. *Higuain* subirà una multa? Salvini ha espresso un parere durissimo ma ha parlato da tifoso. Anch’io lo sono ma in certe situazioni devo vedere le cose con distanza, ho la necessità di prendere delle decisioni. Higuain è normalmente piutto stonervoso, con la Juve a maggior ragione. E dopo aver sbagliato un rigore cruciale era nervoso al quadrato. Guardo all’episodio da due diversi punti di vista. Da quello negativo parliamo di un professionista di 30anni e non di 18, deve sapersi.trattenere. Da quello positivo, e il ricorso viene da qui, non ha insultato nessuno, ha controllato meglio la sua lingua del suo corpo. Sarà poi lui stesso a spiegare la propria versione alla corte. Sottolineo che di questo momento di sbandamento ha chiesto scusa, a noi tutti e al- l’arbitro. Era davvero costernato. Alla fine del processo, non a metà, vedremo se intervenire anche noi come società. Milan in Uefa, quale la strategia? Vado in Svizzera lunedì, l’audizione sarà martedì mattina alle nove e mezza. In queste ore invieremo tutta la documentazione e ci auguriamo che ogni cosa proceda per il verso giusto. A decidere saranno magistrati della corte europea, totalmente indipendenti. In più non hanno un compito difficilissimo: sul fatto che nel periodo tra il 2014 e il 2017 la società abbia violato i vincoli del Financial Fair play entrambe le parti concordano. Va solo stabilita una sanzione proporzionata alla colpa, come ha chiesto il Tas di Losanna. L’analisi del bilancio futuro è uno step successivo e avverrà in primavera. L'Uefa Ha fatto bene a dotarsi di questo strumento, anche se certi meccanismi devono essere affinati. Buttare valanghe di soldisenza dover rendere conto a nessuno e poter giocare un campionato senza contendenti non va bene. In casi come il nostro è difficile star dentro certi parametri: se vuoi riprendere la posizione sportiva che credi ti competa, devi fare degli investimenti. *Ma oggi è inutile comprare perfino Messi, se poi ti possono vietare di farlo giocare. Bisogna puntare sui giovani, crescerli a zero euro e rivenderli a 30- 40 milioni è il modo migliore per realizzare profitti che poi ti permettono di fare altri acquisti. E i tifosi capirebbero. Pato e Ibrahimovic? *È un altro discorso, Ibrahimovic per esempio sarà libero di scegliere la sua nuova squadra.È un giocatore fantastico, da tifoso lo adoro per l’altezza abbinata all’agilità. Sul mercato però non decido io. *E il mio giocatore preferito in assoluto ce l’ho già in squadra: Suso* . *Ho chiesto l'esonero di Gattuso dopo Milan - Betis?* Gli allenatori si valutano sui risultati. Oggi il Milan va più forte dell’anno scorso e Rino ha fatto meglio del suo predecessore. Dunque il tema non si pone. In più vedo che la squadra ha assorbito la sua grinta, anche se sarebbe meglio non si trasformasse in proteste. È vero che il primo tempo con il Betis mi ha rattristato profondamente ma, seppur con i lacrimoni, non mi è mai sfuggita alcuna battuta sull’esonero. E il Betis s’è rivelato una gran bella squadra: Lo Celso è fortissimo e ultimamente *i nostri avversari europei sono stati capaci di farne quattro al Barcellona*. Il prossimo derby voglio vincerlo, ma quando gli interisti non sono un mio competitor diretto non ho ostilità particolari. Contro il Tottenham tifavo per loro. Mi piacciono perché sono grandi, grossi e forti. Ma per essere l’anti Juve hanno troppi inciampi. Con *Marotta* non c’è mai stata trattativa, avevamo già scelto il nostro a.d.. Lo stesso vale per Paratici:
l’ho visto una volta, ma allo stadio. *Abbiamo mai cercato Conte?* Magari non me l’hanno detto, ma io non l’ho mai sentito menzionare da nessuno. E personalmente non ho nemmeno il suo numero di cellulare. *Champions decisiva *per tirare le somme?* In tutte le carte del nostro business plan di quest’anno non prevediamo la Champions*. L’anno prossimo sì, se non la centrassimo servirebbe un pia- no B. È chiaro che noi dovremmo esserci sempre, perché è il traino che tira dietro tutto. Leo e Maldini? Sono un nostro grande successo, hanno dato stabilità e competenza a un club che negli ultimi anni le aveva perse per strada. Paolo l’ho visto benissimo, è sereno. Essere in tandem con Leo gli ha semplificato le cose. * Gazidis?*Ha svolto per nove anni lo stesso incarico all’Arsenal, e lo ha fatto bene. Sa di sport e non perché giocava bene a pallone, e in più arriva da un mondo colto, è laureato in legge a Oxford. Sarà lui a gestire la macchina: io farò un passo indietro. Il Milan ha il problema vitale di aumentare ricavi, che oggi sono gli stessi del 2003 a fronte di spese per pagare i giocatori doppie o triple. *Siccome non c’è più un mecenate che copre le uscite, occorre un’altra filosofia: Gazidis con l’Arsenal l’ha percorsa.* In generale in Premier sono partiti prima di noi nel trasformare il calcio in business, per esempio vendono i diritti tv diversamente dalla nostra Lega. Però ho fiducia che la Serie A torni a essere quello che era. Le nostre squadre impegnate in coppa, è un’idea, potrebbero giocare in
giorni e orari, magari nel week end a mezzogiorno, che favoriscano i mercati orientali o americani. *Questione stadio?* E’ al primo posto. Io ho fatto 1909 un’inversione a “U” rispetto al-
la precedente proprietà, vorrei uno stadio nuovo insieme all’Inter: un modo per dimezzare investimenti e manutenzioni raddoppiando il valore degli sponsor. Con più partite ogni settimana tra coppa e visibilità sarebbe pazzesca. Lo stadio aumenta i ricavi di 40-50 milioni l’anno e un grande sponsor potrebbe dargli il nome, avremmo la coda di aziende internazionali interessate all’investimento. incasseremmo molto più di quello che fanno a Torino con l’Allianz. *Socio di minoranza?* Non ci sono trattative, zero
nessun socio in vista e nemmeno lo si cerca. Elliott ha un disegno di ampio respiro da realizzare in 3-5 anni. Deve prima creare valore se un giorno vorrà disinvestire. È quello che un fondo fa di mestiere e i loro numeri, dal 1978 a oggi, dicono che lo fanno benissimo. Se poi arriva un compratore fantastico chissà, ma ora non esiste una simile prospettiva. Gordon Singer segue attentamente la parte investimenti, acquisti e cessioni. Berlusconi e Galliani? Ho una quota del Vicenza e quando abbiamo battuto il Monza sembravamo il Real. Adriano è un tifosissimo rossonero e un grande esperto di calcio, se parla lo ascolto. Berlusconi mi chiama ogni tanto, ha le sue idee, molto decise. Yonghong LI? Non so dove sia finito. A posteriori non è stata un'operazione di successo nè per il Milan nè per lui".


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Scaroni, intervistato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, ha parlato di Milan, di Ibrahimovic e di mercato. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Quanto manca per arrivare all'obiettivo? Nel calcio ci sono due montagne da scalare contemporaneamente, quella sportiva e quella economica: sono intrecciate e tenute insieme dal Fair play. Il ragionamento è complessivo e deve portare a cambiare le logiche di espansione del nostro campionato. Dobbiamo guardare all’Oriente e in America, perché per riportare qui i gran-di campioni tutto passa dall’audience mondiale. Il Milan potrebbe essere avvantaggiato: è il club italiano con il maggior numero di tifosi sparsi nel pianeta. Non vogliamo restino vecchi signori che ricordano vecchie glorie, vogliamo tornare a livelli economici e sportivi eccellenti. Juve modello? E' l'unica società che si è messa a a percorrere la strada dei club inglesi, nello stadio, nel gestire la tifoseria a livello internazionale, nella preparazione digitale. È un modello, certo. Ma lo dico anche se Agnelli non condividerà: vincere sette scudetti di fila è un bellissimo record, ma ormai i titoli nazionali perdono peso in favore delle competizioni europee. In Cina o in Brasile guardano le coppe più che i campionati. Per questo preferisco un Milan qualificato tre volte in Champions piuttosto che vincere uno scudetto.
> 
> In aggiornamento



Con sta mentalità.... pfffffff


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Scaroni, intervistato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, ha parlato di Milan, di Ibrahimovic e di mercato. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Quanto manca per arrivare all'obiettivo? Nel calcio ci sono due montagne da scalare contemporaneamente, quella sportiva e quella economica: sono intrecciate e tenute insieme dal Fair play. Il ragionamento è complessivo e deve portare a cambiare le logiche di espansione del nostro campionato. Dobbiamo guardare all’Oriente e in America, perché per riportare qui i gran-di campioni tutto passa dall’audience mondiale. Il Milan potrebbe essere avvantaggiato: è il club italiano con il maggior numero di tifosi sparsi nel pianeta. *Non vogliamo restino vecchi signori che ricordano vecchie glorie, vogliamo tornare a livelli economici e sportivi eccellenti.* Juve modello? E' l'unica società che si è messa a a percorrere la strada dei club inglesi, nello stadio, nel gestire la tifoseria a livello internazionale, nella preparazione digitale. È un modello, certo. Ma lo dico anche se Agnelli non condividerà: *vincere sette scudetti di fila è un bellissimo record, ma ormai i titoli nazionali perdono peso in favore delle competizioni europee. In Cina o in Brasile guardano le coppe più che i campionati. Per questo preferisco un Milan qualificato tre volte in Champions piuttosto che vincere uno scudetto. *Deluso dal KO contro la Juve? Il Milan non mi è spiaciuto, e oggi perdere contro la Juve ci sta. Noi lo abbiamo fatto per colpa di due episodi. Nell’insieme ho visto carattere e voglia di combattere nonostante le tante assenze che ci penalizzano. Aver interrotto una serie positiva non mi allarma, al contrario degli infortuni. *Higuain* subirà una multa? Salvini ha espresso un parere durissimo ma ha parlato da tifoso. Anch’io lo sono ma in certe situazioni devo vedere le cose con distanza, ho la necessità di prendere delle decisioni. Higuain è normalmente piutto stonervoso, con la Juve a maggior ragione. E dopo aver sbagliato un rigore cruciale era nervoso al quadrato. Guardo all’episodio da due diversi punti di vista. Da quello negativo parliamo di un professionista di 30anni e non di 18, deve sapersi.trattenere. Da quello positivo, e il ricorso viene da qui, non ha insultato nessuno, ha controllato meglio la sua lingua del suo corpo. Sarà poi lui stesso a spiegare la propria versione alla corte. Sottolineo che di questo momento di sbandamento ha chiesto scusa, a noi tutti e al- l’arbitro. Era davvero costernato. Alla fine del processo, non a metà, vedremo se intervenire anche noi come società. Milan in Uefa, quale la strategia? Vado in Svizzera lunedì, l’audizione sarà martedì mattina alle nove e mezza. In queste ore invieremo tutta la documentazione e ci auguriamo che ogni cosa proceda per il verso giusto. A decidere saranno magistrati della corte europea, totalmente indipendenti. In più non hanno un compito difficilissimo: sul fatto che nel periodo tra il 2014 e il 2017 la società abbia violato i vincoli del Financial Fair play entrambe le parti concordano. Va solo stabilita una sanzione proporzionata alla colpa, come ha chiesto il Tas di Losanna. L’analisi del bilancio futuro è uno step successivo e avverrà in primavera. L'Uefa Ha fatto bene a dotarsi di questo strumento, anche se certi meccanismi devono essere affinati. Buttare valanghe di soldisenza dover rendere conto a nessuno e poter giocare un campionato senza contendenti non va bene. In casi come il nostro è difficile star dentro certi parametri: se vuoi riprendere la posizione sportiva che credi ti competa, devi fare degli investimenti. *Ma oggi è inutile comprare perfino Messi, se poi ti possono vietare di farlo giocare. Bisogna puntare sui giovani, crescerli a zero euro e rivenderli a 30- 40 milioni è il modo migliore per realizzare profitti che poi ti permettono di fare altri acquisti. E i tifosi capirebbero*



Se vabbè...


----------



## Casnop (16 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Scaroni, intervistato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, ha parlato di Milan, di Ibrahimovic e di mercato. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Quanto manca per arrivare all'obiettivo? Nel calcio ci sono due montagne da scalare contemporaneamente, quella sportiva e quella economica: sono intrecciate e tenute insieme dal Fair play. Il ragionamento è complessivo e deve portare a cambiare le logiche di espansione del nostro campionato. Dobbiamo guardare all’Oriente e in America, perché per riportare qui i gran-di campioni tutto passa dall’audience mondiale. Il Milan potrebbe essere avvantaggiato: è il club italiano con il maggior numero di tifosi sparsi nel pianeta. Non vogliamo restino vecchi signori che ricordano vecchie glorie, vogliamo tornare a livelli economici e sportivi eccellenti. Juve modello? E' l'unica società che si è messa a a percorrere la strada dei club inglesi, nello stadio, nel gestire la tifoseria a livello internazionale, nella preparazione digitale. È un modello, certo. Ma lo dico anche se Agnelli non condividerà: vincere sette scudetti di fila è un bellissimo record, ma ormai i titoli nazionali perdono peso in favore delle competizioni europee. In Cina o in Brasile guardano le coppe più che i campionati. Per questo preferisco un Milan qualificato tre volte in Champions piuttosto che vincere uno scudetto. Deluso dal KO contro la Juve? Il Milan non mi è spiaciuto, e oggi perdere contro la Juve ci sta. Noi lo abbiamo fatto per colpa di due episodi. Nell’insieme ho visto carattere e voglia di combattere nonostante le tante assenze che ci penalizzano. Aver interrotto una serie positiva non mi allarma, al contrario degli infortuni. Higuain subirà una multa? Salvini ha espresso un parere durissimo ma ha parlato da tifoso. Anch’io lo sono ma in certe situazioni devo vedere le cose con distanza, ho la necessità di prendere delle decisioni. Higuain è normalmente piutto stonervoso, con la Juve a maggior ragione. E dopo aver sbagliato un rigore cruciale era nervoso al quadrato. Guardo all’episodio da due diversi punti di vista. Da quello negativo parliamo di un professionista di 30anni e non di 18, deve sapersi.trattenere. Da quello positivo, e il ricorso viene da qui, non ha insultato nessuno, ha controllato meglio la sua lingua del suo corpo. Sarà poi lui stesso a spiegare la propria versione alla corte. Sottolineo che di questo momento di sbandamento ha chiesto scusa, a noi tutti e al- l’arbitro. Era davvero costernato. Alla fine del processo, non a metà, vedremo se intervenire anche noi come società".


Vincere il campionato nazionale forma la mentalità vincente che consente di competere in Champions League. In troppi sottovalutano l'impatto in termini di autostima di gruppo che ebbe quel singolo, meraviglioso scudetto del Milan di Sacchi nella preparazione dei successi internazionali degli anni seguenti. La serie A di allora era certamente di livello più elevato di quella attuale, che non ha consegnato tuttora alla Champions League una squadra vincente, seppur trionfatrice degli ultimi sette scudetti. La grandezza internazionale è il fattore di svolta nella crescita di un club, per il Milan un ricorrente appuntamento con la sua storia.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Scaroni, intervistato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, ha parlato di Milan, di Ibrahimovic e di mercato. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Quanto manca per arrivare all'obiettivo? Nel calcio ci sono due montagne da scalare contemporaneamente, quella sportiva e quella economica: sono intrecciate e tenute insieme dal Fair play. Il ragionamento è complessivo e deve portare a cambiare le logiche di espansione del nostro campionato. Dobbiamo guardare all’Oriente e in America, perché per riportare qui i gran-di campioni tutto passa dall’audience mondiale. Il Milan potrebbe essere avvantaggiato: è il club italiano con il maggior numero di tifosi sparsi nel pianeta. *Non vogliamo restino vecchi signori che ricordano vecchie glorie, vogliamo tornare a livelli economici e sportivi eccellenti.* Juve modello? E' l'unica società che si è messa a a percorrere la strada dei club inglesi, nello stadio, nel gestire la tifoseria a livello internazionale, nella preparazione digitale. È un modello, certo. Ma lo dico anche se Agnelli non condividerà: *vincere sette scudetti di fila è un bellissimo record, ma ormai i titoli nazionali perdono peso in favore delle competizioni europee. In Cina o in Brasile guardano le coppe più che i campionati. Per questo preferisco un Milan qualificato tre volte in Champions piuttosto che vincere uno scudetto. *Deluso dal KO contro la Juve? Il Milan non mi è spiaciuto, e oggi perdere contro la Juve ci sta. Noi lo abbiamo fatto per colpa di due episodi. Nell’insieme ho visto carattere e voglia di combattere nonostante le tante assenze che ci penalizzano. Aver interrotto una serie positiva non mi allarma, al contrario degli infortuni. *Higuain* subirà una multa? Salvini ha espresso un parere durissimo ma ha parlato da tifoso. Anch’io lo sono ma in certe situazioni devo vedere le cose con distanza, ho la necessità di prendere delle decisioni. Higuain è normalmente piutto stonervoso, con la Juve a maggior ragione. E dopo aver sbagliato un rigore cruciale era nervoso al quadrato. Guardo all’episodio da due diversi punti di vista. Da quello negativo parliamo di un professionista di 30anni e non di 18, deve sapersi.trattenere. Da quello positivo, e il ricorso viene da qui, non ha insultato nessuno, ha controllato meglio la sua lingua del suo corpo. Sarà poi lui stesso a spiegare la propria versione alla corte. Sottolineo che di questo momento di sbandamento ha chiesto scusa, a noi tutti e al- l’arbitro. Era davvero costernato. Alla fine del processo, non a metà, vedremo se intervenire anche noi come società. Milan in Uefa, quale la strategia? Vado in Svizzera lunedì, l’audizione sarà martedì mattina alle nove e mezza. In queste ore invieremo tutta la documentazione e ci auguriamo che ogni cosa proceda per il verso giusto. A decidere saranno magistrati della corte europea, totalmente indipendenti. In più non hanno un compito difficilissimo: sul fatto che nel periodo tra il 2014 e il 2017 la società abbia violato i vincoli del Financial Fair play entrambe le parti concordano. Va solo stabilita una sanzione proporzionata alla colpa, come ha chiesto il Tas di Losanna. L’analisi del bilancio futuro è uno step successivo e avverrà in primavera. L'Uefa Ha fatto bene a dotarsi di questo strumento, anche se certi meccanismi devono essere affinati. Buttare valanghe di soldisenza dover rendere conto a nessuno e poter giocare un campionato senza contendenti non va bene. In casi come il nostro è difficile star dentro certi parametri: se vuoi riprendere la posizione sportiva che credi ti competa, devi fare degli investimenti. *Ma oggi è inutile comprare perfino Messi, se poi ti possono vietare di farlo giocare. Bisogna puntare sui giovani, crescerli a zero euro e rivenderli a 30- 40 milioni è il modo migliore per realizzare profitti che poi ti permettono di fare altri acquisti. E i tifosi capirebbero. Pato e Ibrahimovic? *È un altro discorso, Ibrahimovic per esempio sarà libero di scegliere la sua nuova squadra.È un giocatore fantastico, da tifoso lo adoro per l’altezza abbinata all’agilità. Sul mercato però non decido io. *E il mio giocatore preferito in assoluto ce l’ho già in squadra: Suso* . *Ho chiesto l'esonero di Gattuso dopo Milan - Betis?* Gli allenatori si valutano sui risultati. Oggi il Milan va più forte dell’anno scorso e Rino ha fatto meglio del suo predecessore. Dunque il tema non si pone. In più vedo che la squadra ha assorbito la sua grinta, anche se sarebbe meglio non si trasformasse in proteste. È vero che il primo tempo con il Betis mi ha rattristato profondamente ma, seppur con i lacrimoni, non mi è mai sfuggita alcuna battuta sull’esonero. E il Betis s’è rivelato una gran bella squadra: Lo Celso è fortissimo e ultimamente *i nostri avversari europei sono stati capaci di farne quattro al Barcellona*. Il prossimo derby voglio vincerlo, ma quando gli interisti non sono un mio competitor diretto non ho ostilità particolari. Contro il Tottenham tifavo per loro. Mi piacciono perché sono grandi, grossi e forti. Ma per essere l’anti Juve hanno troppi inciampi. Con *Marotta* non c’è mai stata trattativa, avevamo già scelto il nostro a.d.. Lo stesso vale per Paratici:
> l’ho visto una volta, ma allo stadio. *Abbiamo mai cercato Conte?* Magari non me l’hanno detto, ma io non l’ho mai sentito menzionare da nessuno. E personalmente non ho nemmeno il suo numero di cellulare. *Champions decisiva *per tirare le somme?* In tutte le carte del nostro business plan di quest’anno non prevediamo la Champions*. L’anno prossimo sì, se non la centrassimo servirebbe un pia- no B. È chiaro che noi dovremmo esserci sempre, perché è il traino che tira dietro tutto. Leo e Maldini? Sono un nostro grande successo, hanno dato stabilità e competenza a un club che negli ultimi anni le aveva perse per strada. Paolo l’ho visto benissimo, è sereno. Essere in tandem con Leo gli ha semplificato le cose. * Gazidis?*Ha svolto per nove anni lo stesso incarico all’Arsenal, e lo ha fatto bene. Sa di sport e non perché giocava bene a pallone, e in più arriva da un mondo colto, è laureato in legge a Oxford. Sarà lui a gestire la macchina: io farò un passo indietro. Il Milan ha il problema vitale di aumentare ricavi, che oggi sono gli stessi del 2003 a fronte di spese per pagare i giocatori doppie o triple. *Siccome non c’è più un mecenate che copre le uscite, occorre un’altra filosofia: Gazidis con l’Arsenal l’ha percorsa.* In generale in Premier sono partiti prima di noi nel trasformare il calcio in business, per esempio vendono i diritti tv diversamente dalla nostra Lega. Però ho fiducia che la Serie A torni a essere quello che era. Le nostre squadre impegnate in coppa, è un’idea, potrebbero giocare in
> giorni e orari, magari nel week end a mezzogiorno, che favoriscano i mercati orientali o americani. *Questione stadio?* E’ al primo posto. Io ho fatto 1909 un’inversione a “U” rispetto al-
> la precedente proprietà, vorrei uno stadio nuovo insieme all’Inter: un modo per dimezzare investimenti e manutenzioni raddoppiando il valore degli sponsor. Con più partite ogni settimana tra coppa e visibilità sarebbe pazzesca. Lo stadio aumenta i ricavi di 40-50 milioni l’anno e un grande sponsor potrebbe dargli il nome, avremmo la coda di aziende internazionali interessate all’investimento. incasseremmo molto più di quello che fanno a Torino con l’Allianz. *Socio di minoranza?* Non ci sono trattative, zero
> nessun socio in vista e nemmeno lo si cerca. Elliott ha un disegno di ampio respiro da realizzare in 3-5 anni. Deve prima creare valore se un giorno vorrà disinvestire. È quello che un fondo fa di mestiere e i loro numeri, dal 1978 a oggi, dicono che lo fanno benissimo. Se poi arriva un compratore fantastico chissà, ma ora non esiste una simile prospettiva. Gordon Singer segue attentamente la parte investimenti, acquisti e cessioni. Berlusconi e Galliani? Ho una quota del Vicenza e quando abbiamo battuto il Monza sembravamo il Real. Adriano è un tifosissimo rossonero e un grande esperto di calcio, se parla lo ascolto. Berlusconi mi chiama ogni tanto, ha le sue idee, molto decise. Yonghong LI? Non so dove sia finito. A posteriori non è stata un'operazione di successo nè per il Milan nè per lui".



.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Scaroni, intervistato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, ha parlato di Milan, di Ibrahimovic e di mercato. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Quanto manca per arrivare all'obiettivo? Nel calcio ci sono due montagne da scalare contemporaneamente, quella sportiva e quella economica: sono intrecciate e tenute insieme dal Fair play. Il ragionamento è complessivo e deve portare a cambiare le logiche di espansione del nostro campionato. Dobbiamo guardare all’Oriente e in America, perché per riportare qui i gran-di campioni tutto passa dall’audience mondiale. Il Milan potrebbe essere avvantaggiato: è il club italiano con il maggior numero di tifosi sparsi nel pianeta. *Non vogliamo restino vecchi signori che ricordano vecchie glorie, vogliamo tornare a livelli economici e sportivi eccellenti.* Juve modello? E' l'unica società che si è messa a a percorrere la strada dei club inglesi, nello stadio, nel gestire la tifoseria a livello internazionale, nella preparazione digitale. È un modello, certo. Ma lo dico anche se Agnelli non condividerà: *vincere sette scudetti di fila è un bellissimo record, ma ormai i titoli nazionali perdono peso in favore delle competizioni europee. In Cina o in Brasile guardano le coppe più che i campionati. Per questo preferisco un Milan qualificato tre volte in Champions piuttosto che vincere uno scudetto. *Deluso dal KO contro la Juve? Il Milan non mi è spiaciuto, e oggi perdere contro la Juve ci sta. Noi lo abbiamo fatto per colpa di due episodi. Nell’insieme ho visto carattere e voglia di combattere nonostante le tante assenze che ci penalizzano. Aver interrotto una serie positiva non mi allarma, al contrario degli infortuni. *Higuain* subirà una multa? Salvini ha espresso un parere durissimo ma ha parlato da tifoso. Anch’io lo sono ma in certe situazioni devo vedere le cose con distanza, ho la necessità di prendere delle decisioni. Higuain è normalmente piutto stonervoso, con la Juve a maggior ragione. E dopo aver sbagliato un rigore cruciale era nervoso al quadrato. Guardo all’episodio da due diversi punti di vista. Da quello negativo parliamo di un professionista di 30anni e non di 18, deve sapersi.trattenere. Da quello positivo, e il ricorso viene da qui, non ha insultato nessuno, ha controllato meglio la sua lingua del suo corpo. Sarà poi lui stesso a spiegare la propria versione alla corte. Sottolineo che di questo momento di sbandamento ha chiesto scusa, a noi tutti e al- l’arbitro. Era davvero costernato. Alla fine del processo, non a metà, vedremo se intervenire anche noi come società. Milan in Uefa, quale la strategia? Vado in Svizzera lunedì, l’audizione sarà martedì mattina alle nove e mezza. In queste ore invieremo tutta la documentazione e ci auguriamo che ogni cosa proceda per il verso giusto. A decidere saranno magistrati della corte europea, totalmente indipendenti. In più non hanno un compito difficilissimo: sul fatto che nel periodo tra il 2014 e il 2017 la società abbia violato i vincoli del Financial Fair play entrambe le parti concordano. Va solo stabilita una sanzione proporzionata alla colpa, come ha chiesto il Tas di Losanna. L’analisi del bilancio futuro è uno step successivo e avverrà in primavera. L'Uefa Ha fatto bene a dotarsi di questo strumento, anche se certi meccanismi devono essere affinati. Buttare valanghe di soldisenza dover rendere conto a nessuno e poter giocare un campionato senza contendenti non va bene. In casi come il nostro è difficile star dentro certi parametri: se vuoi riprendere la posizione sportiva che credi ti competa, devi fare degli investimenti. *Ma oggi è inutile comprare perfino Messi, se poi ti possono vietare di farlo giocare. Bisogna puntare sui giovani, crescerli a zero euro e rivenderli a 30- 40 milioni è il modo migliore per realizzare profitti che poi ti permettono di fare altri acquisti. E i tifosi capirebbero. Pato e Ibrahimovic? *È un altro discorso, Ibrahimovic per esempio sarà libero di scegliere la sua nuova squadra.È un giocatore fantastico, da tifoso lo adoro per l’altezza abbinata all’agilità. Sul mercato però non decido io. *E il mio giocatore preferito in assoluto ce l’ho già in squadra: Suso* . *Ho chiesto l'esonero di Gattuso dopo Milan - Betis?* Gli allenatori si valutano sui risultati. Oggi il Milan va più forte dell’anno scorso e Rino ha fatto meglio del suo predecessore. Dunque il tema non si pone. In più vedo che la squadra ha assorbito la sua grinta, anche se sarebbe meglio non si trasformasse in proteste. È vero che il primo tempo con il Betis mi ha rattristato profondamente ma, seppur con i lacrimoni, non mi è mai sfuggita alcuna battuta sull’esonero. E il Betis s’è rivelato una gran bella squadra: Lo Celso è fortissimo e ultimamente *i nostri avversari europei sono stati capaci di farne quattro al Barcellona*. Il prossimo derby voglio vincerlo, ma quando gli interisti non sono un mio competitor diretto non ho ostilità particolari. Contro il Tottenham tifavo per loro. Mi piacciono perché sono grandi, grossi e forti. Ma per essere l’anti Juve hanno troppi inciampi. Con *Marotta* non c’è mai stata trattativa, avevamo già scelto il nostro a.d.. Lo stesso vale per Paratici:
> l’ho visto una volta, ma allo stadio. *Abbiamo mai cercato Conte?* Magari non me l’hanno detto, ma io non l’ho mai sentito menzionare da nessuno. E personalmente non ho nemmeno il suo numero di cellulare. *Champions decisiva *per tirare le somme?* In tutte le carte del nostro business plan di quest’anno non prevediamo la Champions*. L’anno prossimo sì, se non la centrassimo servirebbe un pia- no B. È chiaro che noi dovremmo esserci sempre, perché è il traino che tira dietro tutto. Leo e Maldini? Sono un nostro grande successo, hanno dato stabilità e competenza a un club che negli ultimi anni le aveva perse per strada. Paolo l’ho visto benissimo, è sereno. Essere in tandem con Leo gli ha semplificato le cose. * Gazidis?*Ha svolto per nove anni lo stesso incarico all’Arsenal, e lo ha fatto bene. Sa di sport e non perché giocava bene a pallone, e in più arriva da un mondo colto, è laureato in legge a Oxford. Sarà lui a gestire la macchina: io farò un passo indietro. Il Milan ha il problema vitale di aumentare ricavi, che oggi sono gli stessi del 2003 a fronte di spese per pagare i giocatori doppie o triple. *Siccome non c’è più un mecenate che copre le uscite, occorre un’altra filosofia: Gazidis con l’Arsenal l’ha percorsa.* In generale in Premier sono partiti prima di noi nel trasformare il calcio in business, per esempio vendono i diritti tv diversamente dalla nostra Lega. Però ho fiducia che la Serie A torni a essere quello che era. Le nostre squadre impegnate in coppa, è un’idea, potrebbero giocare in
> giorni e orari, magari nel week end a mezzogiorno, che favoriscano i mercati orientali o americani. *Questione stadio?* E’ al primo posto. Io ho fatto 1909 un’inversione a “U” rispetto al-
> la precedente proprietà, vorrei uno stadio nuovo insieme all’Inter: un modo per dimezzare investimenti e manutenzioni raddoppiando il valore degli sponsor. Con più partite ogni settimana tra coppa e visibilità sarebbe pazzesca. Lo stadio aumenta i ricavi di 40-50 milioni l’anno e un grande sponsor potrebbe dargli il nome, avremmo la coda di aziende internazionali interessate all’investimento. incasseremmo molto più di quello che fanno a Torino con l’Allianz. *Socio di minoranza?* Non ci sono trattative, zero
> nessun socio in vista e nemmeno lo si cerca. Elliott ha un disegno di ampio respiro da realizzare in 3-5 anni. Deve prima creare valore se un giorno vorrà disinvestire. È quello che un fondo fa di mestiere e i loro numeri, dal 1978 a oggi, dicono che lo fanno benissimo. Se poi arriva un compratore fantastico chissà, ma ora non esiste una simile prospettiva. Gordon Singer segue attentamente la parte investimenti, acquisti e cessioni. Berlusconi e Galliani? Ho una quota del Vicenza e quando abbiamo battuto il Monza sembravamo il Real. Adriano è un tifosissimo rossonero e un grande esperto di calcio, se parla lo ascolto. Berlusconi mi chiama ogni tanto, ha le sue idee, molto decise. Yonghong LI? Non so dove sia finito. A posteriori non è stata un'operazione di successo nè per il Milan nè per lui".



Purtroppo il loro grande modello è l'Arsenal. Ciò che abbiamo sempre e giustamente sbeffeggiato e deriso...


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con sta mentalità.... pfffffff



La peggiore intervista di Scaroni da quando è presidente del Milan..

Meglio che corregga il tiro perché io credo i tifosi certi ragionamenti non li sopportino..senza contare che è proprio un ossimoro il suo ragionamento sullo scudetto..

Un Milan che vincesse lo scudetto di certo non avrebbe problemi a qualificarsi in champions per tre anni di fila..semmai è puntando al 4° posto che alla fine finisci per andarci un anno si e 3 no come una Lazio qualunque..


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La peggiore intervista di Scaroni da quando è presidente del Milan..
> 
> Meglio che corregga il tiro perché io credo i tifosi certi ragionamenti non li sopportino..senza contare che è proprio un ossimoro il suo ragionamento sullo scudetto..
> 
> Un Milan che vincesse lo scudetto di certo non avrebbe problemi a qualificarsi in champions per tre anni di fila..semmai è puntando al 4° posto che alla fine finisci per andarci un anno si e 3 no come una Lazio qualunque..



Ecco, appunto.

Poi chiediamoci cosa sarebbe successo se un'intervista del genere l'avrebbe fatta il presidente dei gobbi o quello del Real Madrid. La guerra civile. 

A me pare una resa, ad alti livelli.


----------



## Giek (16 Novembre 2018)

Ecco che si svelano. Diventeremo una specie di Fiorentina, solo un po’ più forte. Chapeau


----------



## Casnop (16 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La peggiore intervista di Scaroni da quando è presidente del Milan..
> 
> Meglio che corregga il tiro perché io credo i tifosi certi ragionamenti non li sopportino..senza contare che è proprio un ossimoro il suo ragionamento sullo scudetto..
> 
> Un Milan che vincesse lo scudetto di certo non avrebbe problemi a qualificarsi in champions per tre anni di fila..semmai è puntando al 4° posto che alla fine finisci per andarci un anno si e 3 no come una Lazio qualunque..


Corretto, va però considerato che ora vincere il campionato significa avere a che fare con una squadra che è attualmente la più forte in Europa. Nella serie A di questa epoca vi è un forte dislivello tra il primo ed il secondo posto, e quest'ultimo risulta più facilmente raggiungibile del primo. Alla fine, si tratta di una professione di realismo, occorre progredire anno dopo anno nell'incremento di fatturato, tramite attività extrasportive e la stabile partecipazione alla Champions League, che consenta l'acquisizione di giocatori che, a medio termine, azzerino il gap con la Juventus. Non è esaltante per il tifoso, ma è razionale.


----------



## Manue (16 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Scaroni, intervistato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, ha parlato di Milan, di Ibrahimovic e di mercato. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Quanto manca per arrivare all'obiettivo? Nel calcio ci sono due montagne da scalare contemporaneamente, quella sportiva e quella economica: sono intrecciate e tenute insieme dal Fair play. Il ragionamento è complessivo e deve portare a cambiare le logiche di espansione del nostro campionato. Dobbiamo guardare all’Oriente e in America, perché per riportare qui i gran-di campioni tutto passa dall’audience mondiale. Il Milan potrebbe essere avvantaggiato: è il club italiano con il maggior numero di tifosi sparsi nel pianeta. *Non vogliamo restino vecchi signori che ricordano vecchie glorie, vogliamo tornare a livelli economici e sportivi eccellenti.* Juve modello? E' l'unica società che si è messa a a percorrere la strada dei club inglesi, nello stadio, nel gestire la tifoseria a livello internazionale, nella preparazione digitale. È un modello, certo. Ma lo dico anche se Agnelli non condividerà: *vincere sette scudetti di fila è un bellissimo record, ma ormai i titoli nazionali perdono peso in favore delle competizioni europee. In Cina o in Brasile guardano le coppe più che i campionati. Per questo preferisco un Milan qualificato tre volte in Champions piuttosto che vincere uno scudetto. *Deluso dal KO contro la Juve? Il Milan non mi è spiaciuto, e oggi perdere contro la Juve ci sta. Noi lo abbiamo fatto per colpa di due episodi. Nell’insieme ho visto carattere e voglia di combattere nonostante le tante assenze che ci penalizzano. Aver interrotto una serie positiva non mi allarma, al contrario degli infortuni. *Higuain* subirà una multa? Salvini ha espresso un parere durissimo ma ha parlato da tifoso. Anch’io lo sono ma in certe situazioni devo vedere le cose con distanza, ho la necessità di prendere delle decisioni. Higuain è normalmente piutto stonervoso, con la Juve a maggior ragione. E dopo aver sbagliato un rigore cruciale era nervoso al quadrato. Guardo all’episodio da due diversi punti di vista. Da quello negativo parliamo di un professionista di 30anni e non di 18, deve sapersi.trattenere. Da quello positivo, e il ricorso viene da qui, non ha insultato nessuno, ha controllato meglio la sua lingua del suo corpo. Sarà poi lui stesso a spiegare la propria versione alla corte. Sottolineo che di questo momento di sbandamento ha chiesto scusa, a noi tutti e al- l’arbitro. Era davvero costernato. Alla fine del processo, non a metà, vedremo se intervenire anche noi come società. Milan in Uefa, quale la strategia? Vado in Svizzera lunedì, l’audizione sarà martedì mattina alle nove e mezza. In queste ore invieremo tutta la documentazione e ci auguriamo che ogni cosa proceda per il verso giusto. A decidere saranno magistrati della corte europea, totalmente indipendenti. In più non hanno un compito difficilissimo: sul fatto che nel periodo tra il 2014 e il 2017 la società abbia violato i vincoli del Financial Fair play entrambe le parti concordano. Va solo stabilita una sanzione proporzionata alla colpa, come ha chiesto il Tas di Losanna. L’analisi del bilancio futuro è uno step successivo e avverrà in primavera. L'Uefa Ha fatto bene a dotarsi di questo strumento, anche se certi meccanismi devono essere affinati. Buttare valanghe di soldisenza dover rendere conto a nessuno e poter giocare un campionato senza contendenti non va bene. In casi come il nostro è difficile star dentro certi parametri: se vuoi riprendere la posizione sportiva che credi ti competa, devi fare degli investimenti. *Ma oggi è inutile comprare perfino Messi, se poi ti possono vietare di farlo giocare. Bisogna puntare sui giovani, crescerli a zero euro e rivenderli a 30- 40 milioni è il modo migliore per realizzare profitti che poi ti permettono di fare altri acquisti. E i tifosi capirebbero. Pato e Ibrahimovic? *È un altro discorso, Ibrahimovic per esempio sarà libero di scegliere la sua nuova squadra.È un giocatore fantastico, da tifoso lo adoro per l’altezza abbinata all’agilità. Sul mercato però non decido io. *E il mio giocatore preferito in assoluto ce l’ho già in squadra: Suso* . *Ho chiesto l'esonero di Gattuso dopo Milan - Betis?* Gli allenatori si valutano sui risultati. Oggi il Milan va più forte dell’anno scorso e Rino ha fatto meglio del suo predecessore. Dunque il tema non si pone. In più vedo che la squadra ha assorbito la sua grinta, anche se sarebbe meglio non si trasformasse in proteste. È vero che il primo tempo con il Betis mi ha rattristato profondamente ma, seppur con i lacrimoni, non mi è mai sfuggita alcuna battuta sull’esonero. E il Betis s’è rivelato una gran bella squadra: Lo Celso è fortissimo e ultimamente *i nostri avversari europei sono stati capaci di farne quattro al Barcellona*. Il prossimo derby voglio vincerlo, ma quando gli interisti non sono un mio competitor diretto non ho ostilità particolari. Contro il Tottenham tifavo per loro. Mi piacciono perché sono grandi, grossi e forti. Ma per essere l’anti Juve hanno troppi inciampi. Con *Marotta* non c’è mai stata trattativa, avevamo già scelto il nostro a.d.. Lo stesso vale per Paratici:
> l’ho visto una volta, ma allo stadio. *Abbiamo mai cercato Conte?* Magari non me l’hanno detto, ma io non l’ho mai sentito menzionare da nessuno. E personalmente non ho nemmeno il suo numero di cellulare. *Champions decisiva *per tirare le somme?* In tutte le carte del nostro business plan di quest’anno non prevediamo la Champions*. L’anno prossimo sì, se non la centrassimo servirebbe un pia- no B. È chiaro che noi dovremmo esserci sempre, perché è il traino che tira dietro tutto. Leo e Maldini? Sono un nostro grande successo, hanno dato stabilità e competenza a un club che negli ultimi anni le aveva perse per strada. Paolo l’ho visto benissimo, è sereno. Essere in tandem con Leo gli ha semplificato le cose. * Gazidis?*Ha svolto per nove anni lo stesso incarico all’Arsenal, e lo ha fatto bene. Sa di sport e non perché giocava bene a pallone, e in più arriva da un mondo colto, è laureato in legge a Oxford. Sarà lui a gestire la macchina: io farò un passo indietro. Il Milan ha il problema vitale di aumentare ricavi, che oggi sono gli stessi del 2003 a fronte di spese per pagare i giocatori doppie o triple. *Siccome non c’è più un mecenate che copre le uscite, occorre un’altra filosofia: Gazidis con l’Arsenal l’ha percorsa.* In generale in Premier sono partiti prima di noi nel trasformare il calcio in business, per esempio vendono i diritti tv diversamente dalla nostra Lega. Però ho fiducia che la Serie A torni a essere quello che era. Le nostre squadre impegnate in coppa, è un’idea, potrebbero giocare in
> giorni e orari, magari nel week end a mezzogiorno, che favoriscano i mercati orientali o americani. *Questione stadio?* E’ al primo posto. Io ho fatto 1909 un’inversione a “U” rispetto al-
> la precedente proprietà, vorrei uno stadio nuovo insieme all’Inter: un modo per dimezzare investimenti e manutenzioni raddoppiando il valore degli sponsor. Con più partite ogni settimana tra coppa e visibilità sarebbe pazzesca. Lo stadio aumenta i ricavi di 40-50 milioni l’anno e un grande sponsor potrebbe dargli il nome, avremmo la coda di aziende internazionali interessate all’investimento. incasseremmo molto più di quello che fanno a Torino con l’Allianz. *Socio di minoranza?* Non ci sono trattative, zero
> nessun socio in vista e nemmeno lo si cerca. Elliott ha un disegno di ampio respiro da realizzare in 3-5 anni. Deve prima creare valore se un giorno vorrà disinvestire. È quello che un fondo fa di mestiere e i loro numeri, dal 1978 a oggi, dicono che lo fanno benissimo. Se poi arriva un compratore fantastico chissà, ma ora non esiste una simile prospettiva. Gordon Singer segue attentamente la parte investimenti, acquisti e cessioni. Berlusconi e Galliani? Ho una quota del Vicenza e quando abbiamo battuto il Monza sembravamo il Real. Adriano è un tifosissimo rossonero e un grande esperto di calcio, se parla lo ascolto. Berlusconi mi chiama ogni tanto, ha le sue idee, molto decise. Yonghong LI? Non so dove sia finito. A posteriori non è stata un'operazione di successo nè per il Milan nè per lui".



Non la vedo tragica come voi.
Ha fatto ogni ragionamento con in testa l'idea dei maggiori ricavi in ogni circostanza possibile, ed è vero che economicamente parlando 3 champions valgono più di 1 scudetto.
Chiaro che dal punto di vista del tifoso, dei ricavi frega poco se poi non raggiungi vittorie, perché il nostro obiettivo alla fine si riduce nel festeggiare a Maggio.

È vero anche quando fa l'esempio di Messi, se compri un giocatore ma non hai i conti a posto, c'è una norma sul FPF che ti impone di non far giocare il giocatore nelle competizioni europee....

Bisogna che questa società diventi prima un'azienda, dopodiché si potrà guardare al lato sportivo inteso vittorie, 
è chiaro che anche sul campo dobbiamo puntare ai maggiori ricavi possibili, ad oggi per noi è la qualificazione champions, le vittorie sono una chimera.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Scaroni, intervistato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, ha parlato di Milan, di Ibrahimovic e di mercato. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Quanto manca per arrivare all'obiettivo? Nel calcio ci sono due montagne da scalare contemporaneamente, quella sportiva e quella economica: sono intrecciate e tenute insieme dal Fair play. Il ragionamento è complessivo e deve portare a cambiare le logiche di espansione del nostro campionato. Dobbiamo guardare all’Oriente e in America, perché per riportare qui i gran-di campioni tutto passa dall’audience mondiale. Il Milan potrebbe essere avvantaggiato: è il club italiano con il maggior numero di tifosi sparsi nel pianeta. *Non vogliamo restino vecchi signori che ricordano vecchie glorie, vogliamo tornare a livelli economici e sportivi eccellenti.* Juve modello? E' l'unica società che si è messa a a percorrere la strada dei club inglesi, nello stadio, nel gestire la tifoseria a livello internazionale, nella preparazione digitale. È un modello, certo. Ma lo dico anche se Agnelli non condividerà: *vincere sette scudetti di fila è un bellissimo record, ma ormai i titoli nazionali perdono peso in favore delle competizioni europee. In Cina o in Brasile guardano le coppe più che i campionati. Per questo preferisco un Milan qualificato tre volte in Champions piuttosto che vincere uno scudetto. *Deluso dal KO contro la Juve? Il Milan non mi è spiaciuto, e oggi perdere contro la Juve ci sta. Noi lo abbiamo fatto per colpa di due episodi. Nell’insieme ho visto carattere e voglia di combattere nonostante le tante assenze che ci penalizzano. Aver interrotto una serie positiva non mi allarma, al contrario degli infortuni. *Higuain* subirà una multa? Salvini ha espresso un parere durissimo ma ha parlato da tifoso. Anch’io lo sono ma in certe situazioni devo vedere le cose con distanza, ho la necessità di prendere delle decisioni. Higuain è normalmente piutto stonervoso, con la Juve a maggior ragione. E dopo aver sbagliato un rigore cruciale era nervoso al quadrato. Guardo all’episodio da due diversi punti di vista. Da quello negativo parliamo di un professionista di 30anni e non di 18, deve sapersi.trattenere. Da quello positivo, e il ricorso viene da qui, non ha insultato nessuno, ha controllato meglio la sua lingua del suo corpo. Sarà poi lui stesso a spiegare la propria versione alla corte. Sottolineo che di questo momento di sbandamento ha chiesto scusa, a noi tutti e al- l’arbitro. Era davvero costernato. Alla fine del processo, non a metà, vedremo se intervenire anche noi come società. Milan in Uefa, quale la strategia? Vado in Svizzera lunedì, l’audizione sarà martedì mattina alle nove e mezza. In queste ore invieremo tutta la documentazione e ci auguriamo che ogni cosa proceda per il verso giusto. A decidere saranno magistrati della corte europea, totalmente indipendenti. In più non hanno un compito difficilissimo: sul fatto che nel periodo tra il 2014 e il 2017 la società abbia violato i vincoli del Financial Fair play entrambe le parti concordano. Va solo stabilita una sanzione proporzionata alla colpa, come ha chiesto il Tas di Losanna. L’analisi del bilancio futuro è uno step successivo e avverrà in primavera. L'Uefa Ha fatto bene a dotarsi di questo strumento, anche se certi meccanismi devono essere affinati. Buttare valanghe di soldisenza dover rendere conto a nessuno e poter giocare un campionato senza contendenti non va bene. In casi come il nostro è difficile star dentro certi parametri: se vuoi riprendere la posizione sportiva che credi ti competa, devi fare degli investimenti. *Ma oggi è inutile comprare perfino Messi, se poi ti possono vietare di farlo giocare. Bisogna puntare sui giovani, crescerli a zero euro e rivenderli a 30- 40 milioni è il modo migliore per realizzare profitti che poi ti permettono di fare altri acquisti. E i tifosi capirebbero. Pato e Ibrahimovic? *È un altro discorso, Ibrahimovic per esempio sarà libero di scegliere la sua nuova squadra.È un giocatore fantastico, da tifoso lo adoro per l’altezza abbinata all’agilità. Sul mercato però non decido io. *E il mio giocatore preferito in assoluto ce l’ho già in squadra: Suso* . *Ho chiesto l'esonero di Gattuso dopo Milan - Betis?* Gli allenatori si valutano sui risultati. Oggi il Milan va più forte dell’anno scorso e Rino ha fatto meglio del suo predecessore. Dunque il tema non si pone. In più vedo che la squadra ha assorbito la sua grinta, anche se sarebbe meglio non si trasformasse in proteste. È vero che il primo tempo con il Betis mi ha rattristato profondamente ma, seppur con i lacrimoni, non mi è mai sfuggita alcuna battuta sull’esonero. E il Betis s’è rivelato una gran bella squadra: Lo Celso è fortissimo e ultimamente *i nostri avversari europei sono stati capaci di farne quattro al Barcellona*. Il prossimo derby voglio vincerlo, ma quando gli interisti non sono un mio competitor diretto non ho ostilità particolari. Contro il Tottenham tifavo per loro. Mi piacciono perché sono grandi, grossi e forti. Ma per essere l’anti Juve hanno troppi inciampi. Con *Marotta* non c’è mai stata trattativa, avevamo già scelto il nostro a.d.. Lo stesso vale per Paratici:
> l’ho visto una volta, ma allo stadio. *Abbiamo mai cercato Conte?* Magari non me l’hanno detto, ma io non l’ho mai sentito menzionare da nessuno. E personalmente non ho nemmeno il suo numero di cellulare. *Champions decisiva *per tirare le somme?* In tutte le carte del nostro business plan di quest’anno non prevediamo la Champions*. L’anno prossimo sì, se non la centrassimo servirebbe un pia- no B. È chiaro che noi dovremmo esserci sempre, perché è il traino che tira dietro tutto. Leo e Maldini? Sono un nostro grande successo, hanno dato stabilità e competenza a un club che negli ultimi anni le aveva perse per strada. Paolo l’ho visto benissimo, è sereno. Essere in tandem con Leo gli ha semplificato le cose. * Gazidis?*Ha svolto per nove anni lo stesso incarico all’Arsenal, e lo ha fatto bene. Sa di sport e non perché giocava bene a pallone, e in più arriva da un mondo colto, è laureato in legge a Oxford. Sarà lui a gestire la macchina: io farò un passo indietro. Il Milan ha il problema vitale di aumentare ricavi, che oggi sono gli stessi del 2003 a fronte di spese per pagare i giocatori doppie o triple. *Siccome non c’è più un mecenate che copre le uscite, occorre un’altra filosofia: Gazidis con l’Arsenal l’ha percorsa.* In generale in Premier sono partiti prima di noi nel trasformare il calcio in business, per esempio vendono i diritti tv diversamente dalla nostra Lega. Però ho fiducia che la Serie A torni a essere quello che era. Le nostre squadre impegnate in coppa, è un’idea, potrebbero giocare in
> giorni e orari, magari nel week end a mezzogiorno, che favoriscano i mercati orientali o americani. *Questione stadio?* E’ al primo posto. Io ho fatto 1909 un’inversione a “U” rispetto al-
> la precedente proprietà, vorrei uno stadio nuovo insieme all’Inter: un modo per dimezzare investimenti e manutenzioni raddoppiando il valore degli sponsor. Con più partite ogni settimana tra coppa e visibilità sarebbe pazzesca. Lo stadio aumenta i ricavi di 40-50 milioni l’anno e un grande sponsor potrebbe dargli il nome, avremmo la coda di aziende internazionali interessate all’investimento. incasseremmo molto più di quello che fanno a Torino con l’Allianz. *Socio di minoranza?* Non ci sono trattative, zero
> nessun socio in vista e nemmeno lo si cerca. Elliott ha un disegno di ampio respiro da realizzare in 3-5 anni. Deve prima creare valore se un giorno vorrà disinvestire. È quello che un fondo fa di mestiere e i loro numeri, dal 1978 a oggi, dicono che lo fanno benissimo. Se poi arriva un compratore fantastico chissà, ma ora non esiste una simile prospettiva. Gordon Singer segue attentamente la parte investimenti, acquisti e cessioni. Berlusconi e Galliani? Ho una quota del Vicenza e quando abbiamo battuto il Monza sembravamo il Real. Adriano è un tifosissimo rossonero e un grande esperto di calcio, se parla lo ascolto. Berlusconi mi chiama ogni tanto, ha le sue idee, molto decise. Yonghong LI? Non so dove sia finito. A posteriori non è stata un'operazione di successo nè per il Milan nè per lui".



Io preferisco andare in champions da campione d'italia.
Sono antico?
E vabbè sono antico.
In alcuni passaggi intervista sconcertante, tipo quando parla di giovani da crescere e da rivendere.
Inizio a pensare che davvero il primo a poterci lasciare sia kessie.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non la vedo tragica come voi.
> Ha fatto ogni ragionamento con in testa l'idea dei maggiori ricavi in ogni circostanza possibile, ed è vero che economicamente parlando 3 champions valgono più di 1 scudetto.
> Chiaro che dal punto di vista del tifoso, dei ricavi frega poco se poi non raggiungi vittorie, perché il nostro obiettivo alla fine si riduce nel festeggiare a Maggio.
> 
> ...



Ma anche vincendo lo scudetto si va in champions.
Questa è la mentalità da napoli e roma che hanno quel posticino fisso per l'europa, anche grazie alle nostre sciagure, e hanno contribuito a trasformare il campionato italiano in quello scozzese, non pensandoci minimamente a lottare per il primo posto ma impegnate solo affinchè tutto rimanga allo stato attuale.
Questo non è sport.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Scaroni, intervistato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, ha parlato di Milan, di Ibrahimovic e di mercato. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Quanto manca per arrivare all'obiettivo? Nel calcio ci sono due montagne da scalare contemporaneamente, quella sportiva e quella economica: sono intrecciate e tenute insieme dal Fair play. Il ragionamento è complessivo e deve portare a cambiare le logiche di espansione del nostro campionato. Dobbiamo guardare all’Oriente e in America, perché per riportare qui i gran-di campioni tutto passa dall’audience mondiale. Il Milan potrebbe essere avvantaggiato: è il club italiano con il maggior numero di tifosi sparsi nel pianeta. *Non vogliamo restino vecchi signori che ricordano vecchie glorie, vogliamo tornare a livelli economici e sportivi eccellenti.* Juve modello? E' l'unica società che si è messa a a percorrere la strada dei club inglesi, nello stadio, nel gestire la tifoseria a livello internazionale, nella preparazione digitale. È un modello, certo. Ma lo dico anche se Agnelli non condividerà: *vincere sette scudetti di fila è un bellissimo record, ma ormai i titoli nazionali perdono peso in favore delle competizioni europee. In Cina o in Brasile guardano le coppe più che i campionati. Per questo preferisco un Milan qualificato tre volte in Champions piuttosto che vincere uno scudetto. *Deluso dal KO contro la Juve? Il Milan non mi è spiaciuto, e oggi perdere contro la Juve ci sta. Noi lo abbiamo fatto per colpa di due episodi. Nell’insieme ho visto carattere e voglia di combattere nonostante le tante assenze che ci penalizzano. Aver interrotto una serie positiva non mi allarma, al contrario degli infortuni. *Higuain* subirà una multa? Salvini ha espresso un parere durissimo ma ha parlato da tifoso. Anch’io lo sono ma in certe situazioni devo vedere le cose con distanza, ho la necessità di prendere delle decisioni. Higuain è normalmente piutto stonervoso, con la Juve a maggior ragione. E dopo aver sbagliato un rigore cruciale era nervoso al quadrato. Guardo all’episodio da due diversi punti di vista. Da quello negativo parliamo di un professionista di 30anni e non di 18, deve sapersi.trattenere. Da quello positivo, e il ricorso viene da qui, non ha insultato nessuno, ha controllato meglio la sua lingua del suo corpo. Sarà poi lui stesso a spiegare la propria versione alla corte. Sottolineo che di questo momento di sbandamento ha chiesto scusa, a noi tutti e al- l’arbitro. Era davvero costernato. Alla fine del processo, non a metà, vedremo se intervenire anche noi come società. Milan in Uefa, quale la strategia? Vado in Svizzera lunedì, l’audizione sarà martedì mattina alle nove e mezza. In queste ore invieremo tutta la documentazione e ci auguriamo che ogni cosa proceda per il verso giusto. A decidere saranno magistrati della corte europea, totalmente indipendenti. In più non hanno un compito difficilissimo: sul fatto che nel periodo tra il 2014 e il 2017 la società abbia violato i vincoli del Financial Fair play entrambe le parti concordano. Va solo stabilita una sanzione proporzionata alla colpa, come ha chiesto il Tas di Losanna. L’analisi del bilancio futuro è uno step successivo e avverrà in primavera. L'Uefa Ha fatto bene a dotarsi di questo strumento, anche se certi meccanismi devono essere affinati. Buttare valanghe di soldisenza dover rendere conto a nessuno e poter giocare un campionato senza contendenti non va bene. In casi come il nostro è difficile star dentro certi parametri: se vuoi riprendere la posizione sportiva che credi ti competa, devi fare degli investimenti. *Ma oggi è inutile comprare perfino Messi, se poi ti possono vietare di farlo giocare. Bisogna puntare sui giovani, crescerli a zero euro e rivenderli a 30- 40 milioni è il modo migliore per realizzare profitti che poi ti permettono di fare altri acquisti. E i tifosi capirebbero. Pato e Ibrahimovic? *È un altro discorso, Ibrahimovic per esempio sarà libero di scegliere la sua nuova squadra.È un giocatore fantastico, da tifoso lo adoro per l’altezza abbinata all’agilità. Sul mercato però non decido io. *E il mio giocatore preferito in assoluto ce l’ho già in squadra: Suso* . *Ho chiesto l'esonero di Gattuso dopo Milan - Betis?* Gli allenatori si valutano sui risultati. Oggi il Milan va più forte dell’anno scorso e Rino ha fatto meglio del suo predecessore. Dunque il tema non si pone. In più vedo che la squadra ha assorbito la sua grinta, anche se sarebbe meglio non si trasformasse in proteste. È vero che il primo tempo con il Betis mi ha rattristato profondamente ma, seppur con i lacrimoni, non mi è mai sfuggita alcuna battuta sull’esonero. E il Betis s’è rivelato una gran bella squadra: Lo Celso è fortissimo e ultimamente *i nostri avversari europei sono stati capaci di farne quattro al Barcellona*. Il prossimo derby voglio vincerlo, ma quando gli interisti non sono un mio competitor diretto non ho ostilità particolari. Contro il Tottenham tifavo per loro. Mi piacciono perché sono grandi, grossi e forti. Ma per essere l’anti Juve hanno troppi inciampi. Con *Marotta* non c’è mai stata trattativa, avevamo già scelto il nostro a.d.. Lo stesso vale per Paratici:
> l’ho visto una volta, ma allo stadio. *Abbiamo mai cercato Conte?* Magari non me l’hanno detto, ma io non l’ho mai sentito menzionare da nessuno. E personalmente non ho nemmeno il suo numero di cellulare. *Champions decisiva *per tirare le somme?* In tutte le carte del nostro business plan di quest’anno non prevediamo la Champions*. L’anno prossimo sì, se non la centrassimo servirebbe un pia- no B. È chiaro che noi dovremmo esserci sempre, perché è il traino che tira dietro tutto. Leo e Maldini? Sono un nostro grande successo, hanno dato stabilità e competenza a un club che negli ultimi anni le aveva perse per strada. Paolo l’ho visto benissimo, è sereno. Essere in tandem con Leo gli ha semplificato le cose. * Gazidis?*Ha svolto per nove anni lo stesso incarico all’Arsenal, e lo ha fatto bene. Sa di sport e non perché giocava bene a pallone, e in più arriva da un mondo colto, è laureato in legge a Oxford. Sarà lui a gestire la macchina: io farò un passo indietro. Il Milan ha il problema vitale di aumentare ricavi, che oggi sono gli stessi del 2003 a fronte di spese per pagare i giocatori doppie o triple. *Siccome non c’è più un mecenate che copre le uscite, occorre un’altra filosofia: Gazidis con l’Arsenal l’ha percorsa.* In generale in Premier sono partiti prima di noi nel trasformare il calcio in business, per esempio vendono i diritti tv diversamente dalla nostra Lega. Però ho fiducia che la Serie A torni a essere quello che era. Le nostre squadre impegnate in coppa, è un’idea, potrebbero giocare in
> giorni e orari, magari nel week end a mezzogiorno, che favoriscano i mercati orientali o americani. *Questione stadio?* E’ al primo posto. Io ho fatto 1909 un’inversione a “U” rispetto al-
> la precedente proprietà, vorrei uno stadio nuovo insieme all’Inter: un modo per dimezzare investimenti e manutenzioni raddoppiando il valore degli sponsor. Con più partite ogni settimana tra coppa e visibilità sarebbe pazzesca. Lo stadio aumenta i ricavi di 40-50 milioni l’anno e un grande sponsor potrebbe dargli il nome, avremmo la coda di aziende internazionali interessate all’investimento. incasseremmo molto più di quello che fanno a Torino con l’Allianz. *Socio di minoranza?* Non ci sono trattative, zero
> nessun socio in vista e nemmeno lo si cerca. Elliott ha un disegno di ampio respiro da realizzare in 3-5 anni. Deve prima creare valore se un giorno vorrà disinvestire. È quello che un fondo fa di mestiere e i loro numeri, dal 1978 a oggi, dicono che lo fanno benissimo. Se poi arriva un compratore fantastico chissà, ma ora non esiste una simile prospettiva. Gordon Singer segue attentamente la parte investimenti, acquisti e cessioni. Berlusconi e Galliani? Ho una quota del Vicenza e quando abbiamo battuto il Monza sembravamo il Real. Adriano è un tifosissimo rossonero e un grande esperto di calcio, se parla lo ascolto. Berlusconi mi chiama ogni tanto, ha le sue idee, molto decise. Yonghong LI? Non so dove sia finito. A posteriori non è stata un'operazione di successo nè per il Milan nè per lui".


Meglio andare in Champions che vincere lo scudetto: tradotto significa che l'interesse non è vincere, ma raggiungere i migliori risultati economici.
La parte imbarazzante davvero è quando dice che bisogna comprare giovani e rivenderli a 30-40 milioni e che i tifosi capiranno. Per me è un ragionamento inaccettabile, come puoi pensare minimamente di tornare ai vertici con una mentalità del genere? Avevo una minima speranza che le cose potessero cambiare, ma non è possibile continuare con Elliott,questi devono levare le tende prima di subito.


----------



## Cantastorie (16 Novembre 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Meglio andare in Champions che vincere lo scudetto: tradotto significa che l'interesse non è vincere, ma raggiungere i migliori risultati economici.
> La parte imbarazzante davvero è quando dice che bisogna comprare giovani e rivenderli a 30-40 milioni e che i tifosi capiranno. Per me è un ragionamento inaccettabile, come puoi pensare minimamente di tornare ai vertici con una mentalità del genere? Avevo una minima speranza che le cose potessero cambiare, ma non è possibile continuare con Elliott,questi devono levare le tende prima di subito.



E chi comprerebbe ora un carrozzone con un il nostro rapporto monte ingaggi/qualità dei giocatori e con fatturato che non si è espanso? O arriva lo sceicco di turno a buttare soldi a caso (sempre che la UEFA poi non si faccia beccare a coprirlo... Vedi fatti recenti) o la via è quella di sistemare la società e poi vedere cosa succede. P.s. ti ricordo che non è certo da poco che aspettiamo uno sceicco... E non ne è mai arrivato nessuno.


----------



## Manue (16 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma anche vincendo lo scudetto si va in champions.
> Questa è la mentalità da napoli e roma che hanno quel posticino fisso per l'europa, anche grazie alle nostre sciagure, e hanno contribuito a trasformare il campionato italiano in quello scozzese, non pensandoci minimamente a lottare per il primo posto ma impegnate solo affinchè tutto rimanga allo stato attuale.
> Questo non è sport.



Allora, 
lui ha detto "preferisco 3 qualificazioni champions di fila ad uno scudetto..." perché gli introiti sono maggiori, 
è normale che se potesse scegliere sceglierebbe 3 scudetti di fila che automaticamente ti portano in champions...

non so, io non la vedo tragica, la vedo come un passaggio per la crescita...


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco, appunto.
> 
> *Poi chiediamoci cosa sarebbe successo se un'intervista del genere l'avrebbe fatta il presidente dei gobbi o quello del Real Madrid*. La guerra civile.
> 
> A me pare una resa, ad alti livelli.



Non l'avrebbero mai e poi mai fatta...La Juve infatti che lo si voglia ammettere o no è ritornata in auge quando Agnelli ha ripreso il controllo silurando gente senza spina dorsale come cobolli gigli e ha ridettato la linea guida dei gobbi, ovvero "vincere ad ogni costo"

Io credo basti guardarsi la presentazione del nuovo stadio e le parole di Agnelli..e si capisce come si deve ragionare se si vuole vincere (ma basta anche solo fare un paragone tra la mentalità del primo Berlusconi e di Moratti)


----------



## Manue (16 Novembre 2018)

Credo proprio che molti di voi dovrebbero leggersi con interesse il fascicolo sul Fair Play Finanziario, 
forse vi rendereste conto che non siamo messi bene e che se non aumenti i ricavi, riduci i costi, abbassi gli ammortamenti, 
non possiamo comprare nessun giocatore alla Savic per intenderci.

Ragazzi bisogna avere calma e pazienza, 
avete visto l'inter che non ha potuto riscattare Cancello a giugno?
Anche noi dovremo ingoiare quei bocconi amari... non dovremo stupirci se ci saranno delle cessioni dolorose...

La Juventus questo processo l'ha già passato, ma dalla sua aveva la fortuna/bravura di avere in casa Buffon, Chiellini, Barzagli, Bonucci, Pirlo preso a 0, Vidal 10mln, Pogba a 0 e in panchina Conte...
Noi non abbiamo quel tipo di rosa ad oggi...


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Novembre 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Corretto, va però considerato che ora vincere il campionato significa avere a che fare con una squadra che è attualmente la più forte in Europa. Nella serie A di questa epoca vi è un forte dislivello tra il primo ed il secondo posto, e quest'ultimo risulta più facilmente raggiungibile del primo. Alla fine, si tratta di una professione di realismo, occorre progredire anno dopo anno nell'incremento di fatturato, tramite attività extrasportive e la stabile partecipazione alla Champions League, che consenta l'acquisizione di giocatori che, a medio termine, azzerino il gap con la Juventus. Non è esaltante per il tifoso, ma è razionale.



No no attenzione..qui non siamo di fronte ad un esercizio di realismo, che condivido e DA ANNI faccio qui dentro contro molti che continuano a pensare al Milan che deve vincere lo scudetto con un mercato fatto bene; qui Scaroni ha fatto un parallelo partendo da una sua idea ovvero che preferisce andare tre anni di fila in champions che vincere uno scudetto..è una affermazione ridicola, irreale e priva di senso per due ragioni:
la prima è che se il Milan vincesse lo scudetto un anno poi di certo non sarebbe un problema qualificarsi in champions, amnzi probabilmente prima di vincere uno scudo si dovrà tornare in champions con costanza..
La seconda è che non ho mai visto queste scene per un quarto posto


----------



## Casnop (16 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma anche vincendo lo scudetto si va in champions.
> Questa è la mentalità da napoli e roma che hanno quel posticino fisso per l'europa, anche grazie alle nostre sciagure, e hanno contribuito a trasformare il campionato italiano in quello scozzese, non pensandoci minimamente a lottare per il primo posto ma impegnate solo affinchè tutto rimanga allo stato attuale.
> Questo non è sport.


Per vincere immediatamente in Italia e superare questa Juventus, bisognerebbe investire, con rimessa diretta dell'azionista per mancanza di altre risorse interne, una quantità notevole di capitale per l'acquisto di un numero massiccio di giocatori di alto livello che non potrebbero essere impiegati in Europa l'anno successivo, causa la inevitabile sanzione che deriverebbe dalla evidente violazione delle regole del Fair Play Finanziario, e che potrebbe estendersi sino alla meritata esclusione dalle competizioni internazionali. Avremmo allora il paradosso di uno squadrone ad alti costi di gestione, incompatibili con un fatturato privo delle entrate derivanti dall'Europa, e dunque in evidente squilibrio economico e finanziario, che spezza le reni al valoroso Frosinone. Uno scudetto val bene tutto questo? Evidentemente no, tutto si tiene insieme, economia e campo.


----------



## varvez (16 Novembre 2018)

Alle volte ho l'impressione che Scaroni e il calcio siano due rette parallele. Un presidente che non si pone traguardi ambiziosi, che parla di piazzamenti e non di successi, che sembra sotto sotto annunciare cessioni illustri ad ogni tornata, che si "nasconde" dietro le regole in essere non potrà mai essere il presidente di un Milan vincente. Mi auguro che la strategia di Elliot sia diversa e comprensiva del fatto che siamo in Italia e non in Inghilterra, che i ricavi di aumentano con le vittorie e che il modello Arsenal non può funzionare per un club come il nostro è in credo verrà attivato, avendo esso bisogno di tempo maggiore rispetto a quello che (da quel che si intende) il fondo USA vorrà tenere la nostra squadra.


----------



## Zenos (16 Novembre 2018)

Ecco la mentalità mediocre del nostro presidente... praticamente relegati ad una Rometta qualsiasi,poi non ci lamentiamo se Bellanova e Donnarumma elemosinano l'autografo da Cr7


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No no attenzione..qui non siamo di fronte ad un esercizio di realismo, che condivido e DA ANNI faccio qui dentro contro molti che continuano a pensare al Milan che deve vincere lo scudetto con un mercato fatto bene; qui Scaroni ha fatto un parallelo partendo da una sua idea ovvero che preferisce andare tre anni di fila in champions che vincere uno scudetto..è una affermazione ridicola, irreale e priva di senso per due ragioni:
> la prima è che se il Milan vincesse lo scudetto un anno poi di certo non sarebbe un problema qualificarsi in champions, amnzi probabilmente prima di vincere uno scudo si dovrà tornare in champions con costanza..
> La seconda è che non ho mai visto queste scene per un quarto posto



E' una dichiarazione che oscilla tra l'assurdo e il ridicolo.
Vincere lo scudetto oggi equivale a battere la juve e totalizzare più di 90 punti.
Una squadra capace di far questo è ovvio che negli anni a seguire in champions ci arriva in ciabatte a meno che non smonta la squadra.
Lo scudetto non è un obiettivo di un anno ma una dimensione.
Che vuol dire meglio tre qualificazioni in champions che un titolo?
Per me è solo una dichiarazione di mediocrità, tanto per intenderci è ciò che fanno roma e napoli.
E poi il bello è che lui stesso parla di vendere meglio il calcio italiano puntando al mercato orientale: ma chi lo comprerebbe mai un campionato monco e privo di spettacolo?
Tutto molto contorto.


----------



## AllanX (16 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Scaroni, intervistato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, ha parlato di Milan, di Ibrahimovic e di mercato. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Quanto manca per arrivare all'obiettivo? Nel calcio ci sono due montagne da scalare contemporaneamente, quella sportiva e quella economica: sono intrecciate e tenute insieme dal Fair play. Il ragionamento è complessivo e deve portare a cambiare le logiche di espansione del nostro campionato. Dobbiamo guardare all’Oriente e in America, perché per riportare qui i gran-di campioni tutto passa dall’audience mondiale. Il Milan potrebbe essere avvantaggiato: è il club italiano con il maggior numero di tifosi sparsi nel pianeta. *Non vogliamo restino vecchi signori che ricordano vecchie glorie, vogliamo tornare a livelli economici e sportivi eccellenti.* Juve modello? E' l'unica società che si è messa a a percorrere la strada dei club inglesi, nello stadio, nel gestire la tifoseria a livello internazionale, nella preparazione digitale. È un modello, certo. Ma lo dico anche se Agnelli non condividerà: *vincere sette scudetti di fila è un bellissimo record, ma ormai i titoli nazionali perdono peso in favore delle competizioni europee. In Cina o in Brasile guardano le coppe più che i campionati. Per questo preferisco un Milan qualificato tre volte in Champions piuttosto che vincere uno scudetto. *Deluso dal KO contro la Juve? Il Milan non mi è spiaciuto, e oggi perdere contro la Juve ci sta. Noi lo abbiamo fatto per colpa di due episodi. Nell’insieme ho visto carattere e voglia di combattere nonostante le tante assenze che ci penalizzano. Aver interrotto una serie positiva non mi allarma, al contrario degli infortuni. *Higuain* subirà una multa? Salvini ha espresso un parere durissimo ma ha parlato da tifoso. Anch’io lo sono ma in certe situazioni devo vedere le cose con distanza, ho la necessità di prendere delle decisioni. Higuain è normalmente piutto stonervoso, con la Juve a maggior ragione. E dopo aver sbagliato un rigore cruciale era nervoso al quadrato. Guardo all’episodio da due diversi punti di vista. Da quello negativo parliamo di un professionista di 30anni e non di 18, deve sapersi.trattenere. Da quello positivo, e il ricorso viene da qui, non ha insultato nessuno, ha controllato meglio la sua lingua del suo corpo. Sarà poi lui stesso a spiegare la propria versione alla corte. Sottolineo che di questo momento di sbandamento ha chiesto scusa, a noi tutti e al- l’arbitro. Era davvero costernato. Alla fine del processo, non a metà, vedremo se intervenire anche noi come società. Milan in Uefa, quale la strategia? Vado in Svizzera lunedì, l’audizione sarà martedì mattina alle nove e mezza. In queste ore invieremo tutta la documentazione e ci auguriamo che ogni cosa proceda per il verso giusto. A decidere saranno magistrati della corte europea, totalmente indipendenti. In più non hanno un compito difficilissimo: sul fatto che nel periodo tra il 2014 e il 2017 la società abbia violato i vincoli del Financial Fair play entrambe le parti concordano. Va solo stabilita una sanzione proporzionata alla colpa, come ha chiesto il Tas di Losanna. L’analisi del bilancio futuro è uno step successivo e avverrà in primavera. L'Uefa Ha fatto bene a dotarsi di questo strumento, anche se certi meccanismi devono essere affinati. Buttare valanghe di soldisenza dover rendere conto a nessuno e poter giocare un campionato senza contendenti non va bene. In casi come il nostro è difficile star dentro certi parametri: se vuoi riprendere la posizione sportiva che credi ti competa, devi fare degli investimenti. *Ma oggi è inutile comprare perfino Messi, se poi ti possono vietare di farlo giocare. Bisogna puntare sui giovani, crescerli a zero euro e rivenderli a 30- 40 milioni è il modo migliore per realizzare profitti che poi ti permettono di fare altri acquisti. E i tifosi capirebbero. Pato e Ibrahimovic? *È un altro discorso, Ibrahimovic per esempio sarà libero di scegliere la sua nuova squadra.È un giocatore fantastico, da tifoso lo adoro per l’altezza abbinata all’agilità. Sul mercato però non decido io. *E il mio giocatore preferito in assoluto ce l’ho già in squadra: Suso* . *Ho chiesto l'esonero di Gattuso dopo Milan - Betis?* Gli allenatori si valutano sui risultati. Oggi il Milan va più forte dell’anno scorso e Rino ha fatto meglio del suo predecessore. Dunque il tema non si pone. In più vedo che la squadra ha assorbito la sua grinta, anche se sarebbe meglio non si trasformasse in proteste. È vero che il primo tempo con il Betis mi ha rattristato profondamente ma, seppur con i lacrimoni, non mi è mai sfuggita alcuna battuta sull’esonero. E il Betis s’è rivelato una gran bella squadra: Lo Celso è fortissimo e ultimamente *i nostri avversari europei sono stati capaci di farne quattro al Barcellona*. Il prossimo derby voglio vincerlo, ma quando gli interisti non sono un mio competitor diretto non ho ostilità particolari. Contro il Tottenham tifavo per loro. Mi piacciono perché sono grandi, grossi e forti. Ma per essere l’anti Juve hanno troppi inciampi. Con *Marotta* non c’è mai stata trattativa, avevamo già scelto il nostro a.d.. Lo stesso vale per Paratici:
> l’ho visto una volta, ma allo stadio. *Abbiamo mai cercato Conte?* Magari non me l’hanno detto, ma io non l’ho mai sentito menzionare da nessuno. E personalmente non ho nemmeno il suo numero di cellulare. *Champions decisiva *per tirare le somme?* In tutte le carte del nostro business plan di quest’anno non prevediamo la Champions*. L’anno prossimo sì, se non la centrassimo servirebbe un pia- no B. È chiaro che noi dovremmo esserci sempre, perché è il traino che tira dietro tutto. Leo e Maldini? Sono un nostro grande successo, hanno dato stabilità e competenza a un club che negli ultimi anni le aveva perse per strada. Paolo l’ho visto benissimo, è sereno. Essere in tandem con Leo gli ha semplificato le cose. * Gazidis?*Ha svolto per nove anni lo stesso incarico all’Arsenal, e lo ha fatto bene. Sa di sport e non perché giocava bene a pallone, e in più arriva da un mondo colto, è laureato in legge a Oxford. Sarà lui a gestire la macchina: io farò un passo indietro. Il Milan ha il problema vitale di aumentare ricavi, che oggi sono gli stessi del 2003 a fronte di spese per pagare i giocatori doppie o triple. *Siccome non c’è più un mecenate che copre le uscite, occorre un’altra filosofia: Gazidis con l’Arsenal l’ha percorsa.* In generale in Premier sono partiti prima di noi nel trasformare il calcio in business, per esempio vendono i diritti tv diversamente dalla nostra Lega. Però ho fiducia che la Serie A torni a essere quello che era. Le nostre squadre impegnate in coppa, è un’idea, potrebbero giocare in
> giorni e orari, magari nel week end a mezzogiorno, che favoriscano i mercati orientali o americani. *Questione stadio?* E’ al primo posto. Io ho fatto 1909 un’inversione a “U” rispetto al-
> la precedente proprietà, vorrei uno stadio nuovo insieme all’Inter: un modo per dimezzare investimenti e manutenzioni raddoppiando il valore degli sponsor. Con più partite ogni settimana tra coppa e visibilità sarebbe pazzesca. Lo stadio aumenta i ricavi di 40-50 milioni l’anno e un grande sponsor potrebbe dargli il nome, avremmo la coda di aziende internazionali interessate all’investimento. incasseremmo molto più di quello che fanno a Torino con l’Allianz. *Socio di minoranza?* Non ci sono trattative, zero
> nessun socio in vista e nemmeno lo si cerca. Elliott ha un disegno di ampio respiro da realizzare in 3-5 anni. Deve prima creare valore se un giorno vorrà disinvestire. È quello che un fondo fa di mestiere e i loro numeri, dal 1978 a oggi, dicono che lo fanno benissimo. Se poi arriva un compratore fantastico chissà, ma ora non esiste una simile prospettiva. Gordon Singer segue attentamente la parte investimenti, acquisti e cessioni. Berlusconi e Galliani? Ho una quota del Vicenza e quando abbiamo battuto il Monza sembravamo il Real. Adriano è un tifosissimo rossonero e un grande esperto di calcio, se parla lo ascolto. Berlusconi mi chiama ogni tanto, ha le sue idee, molto decise. Yonghong LI? Non so dove sia finito. A posteriori non è stata un'operazione di successo nè per il Milan nè per lui".



Contano solo i soldi.
Sul campo meglio perdere e raccimolare qualche milioncino in più che vincere.
Modello Arsenal.
Sul Fpf: "l'UEFA ha fatto bene a dotarsi di questo strumento"...
Sullo stadio condiviso con l'inter dice che: "aumenta i ricavi di 40-50 milioni l’anno e un grande sponsor potrebbe dargli il nome, avremmo la coda di aziende internazionali interessate all’investimento. incasseremmo molto più di quello che fanno a Torino con l’Allianz" (Fassone sei tu?)...
Le ambizioni, quelle belle: "preferisco un Milan qualificato tre volte in Champions piuttosto che vincere uno scudetto"...
"I tifosi capiranno"...
"Bisogna puntare sui giovani, crescerli a zero euro e rivenderli a 30- 40 milioni è il modo migliore per realizzare profitti che poi ti permettono di fare altri acquisti"(Modello grande Palermo all'apice dell'era Zamparini)...
E per finire: "Yonghong LI? Non so dove sia finito. A posteriori non è stata un'operazione di successo nè per il Milan nè per lui" (però pare che per altri lo sia stata) ...
Grazie bresidente. Ha confermato tutti i dubbi che avevo. Ha dimenticato solo di proclamare un Milan giuovine e italiano!
Altro che "la potenza di Elliot!!1!11!!!" siamo e saremo solo una rometta e noi tifosi che autoilludendici della bontà, della grandezza e della magnificenza del "progettoh!!!1!1!!" permettiamo a questi avvoltoi di arricchirsi alle nostre spalle e su quelle del Milan siamo ridicoli


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Scaroni, intervistato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, ha parlato di Milan, di Ibrahimovic e di mercato. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Quanto manca per arrivare all'obiettivo? Nel calcio ci sono due montagne da scalare contemporaneamente, quella sportiva e quella economica: sono intrecciate e tenute insieme dal Fair play. Il ragionamento è complessivo e deve portare a cambiare le logiche di espansione del nostro campionato. Dobbiamo guardare all’Oriente e in America, perché per riportare qui i gran-di campioni tutto passa dall’audience mondiale. Il Milan potrebbe essere avvantaggiato: è il club italiano con il maggior numero di tifosi sparsi nel pianeta. *Non vogliamo restino vecchi signori che ricordano vecchie glorie, vogliamo tornare a livelli economici e sportivi eccellenti.* Juve modello? E' l'unica società che si è messa a a percorrere la strada dei club inglesi, nello stadio, nel gestire la tifoseria a livello internazionale, nella preparazione digitale. È un modello, certo. Ma lo dico anche se Agnelli non condividerà: *vincere sette scudetti di fila è un bellissimo record, ma ormai i titoli nazionali perdono peso in favore delle competizioni europee. In Cina o in Brasile guardano le coppe più che i campionati. Per questo preferisco un Milan qualificato tre volte in Champions piuttosto che vincere uno scudetto. *Deluso dal KO contro la Juve? Il Milan non mi è spiaciuto, e oggi perdere contro la Juve ci sta. Noi lo abbiamo fatto per colpa di due episodi. Nell’insieme ho visto carattere e voglia di combattere nonostante le tante assenze che ci penalizzano. Aver interrotto una serie positiva non mi allarma, al contrario degli infortuni. *Higuain* subirà una multa? Salvini ha espresso un parere durissimo ma ha parlato da tifoso. Anch’io lo sono ma in certe situazioni devo vedere le cose con distanza, ho la necessità di prendere delle decisioni. Higuain è normalmente piutto stonervoso, con la Juve a maggior ragione. E dopo aver sbagliato un rigore cruciale era nervoso al quadrato. Guardo all’episodio da due diversi punti di vista. Da quello negativo parliamo di un professionista di 30anni e non di 18, deve sapersi.trattenere. Da quello positivo, e il ricorso viene da qui, non ha insultato nessuno, ha controllato meglio la sua lingua del suo corpo. Sarà poi lui stesso a spiegare la propria versione alla corte. Sottolineo che di questo momento di sbandamento ha chiesto scusa, a noi tutti e al- l’arbitro. Era davvero costernato. Alla fine del processo, non a metà, vedremo se intervenire anche noi come società. Milan in Uefa, quale la strategia? Vado in Svizzera lunedì, l’audizione sarà martedì mattina alle nove e mezza. In queste ore invieremo tutta la documentazione e ci auguriamo che ogni cosa proceda per il verso giusto. A decidere saranno magistrati della corte europea, totalmente indipendenti. In più non hanno un compito difficilissimo: sul fatto che nel periodo tra il 2014 e il 2017 la società abbia violato i vincoli del Financial Fair play entrambe le parti concordano. Va solo stabilita una sanzione proporzionata alla colpa, come ha chiesto il Tas di Losanna. L’analisi del bilancio futuro è uno step successivo e avverrà in primavera. L'Uefa Ha fatto bene a dotarsi di questo strumento, anche se certi meccanismi devono essere affinati. Buttare valanghe di soldisenza dover rendere conto a nessuno e poter giocare un campionato senza contendenti non va bene. In casi come il nostro è difficile star dentro certi parametri: se vuoi riprendere la posizione sportiva che credi ti competa, devi fare degli investimenti. *Ma oggi è inutile comprare perfino Messi, se poi ti possono vietare di farlo giocare. Bisogna puntare sui giovani, crescerli a zero euro e rivenderli a 30- 40 milioni è il modo migliore per realizzare profitti che poi ti permettono di fare altri acquisti. E i tifosi capirebbero. Pato e Ibrahimovic? *È un altro discorso, Ibrahimovic per esempio sarà libero di scegliere la sua nuova squadra.È un giocatore fantastico, da tifoso lo adoro per l’altezza abbinata all’agilità. Sul mercato però non decido io. *E il mio giocatore preferito in assoluto ce l’ho già in squadra: Suso* . *Ho chiesto l'esonero di Gattuso dopo Milan - Betis?* Gli allenatori si valutano sui risultati. Oggi il Milan va più forte dell’anno scorso e Rino ha fatto meglio del suo predecessore. Dunque il tema non si pone. In più vedo che la squadra ha assorbito la sua grinta, anche se sarebbe meglio non si trasformasse in proteste. È vero che il primo tempo con il Betis mi ha rattristato profondamente ma, seppur con i lacrimoni, non mi è mai sfuggita alcuna battuta sull’esonero. E il Betis s’è rivelato una gran bella squadra: Lo Celso è fortissimo e ultimamente *i nostri avversari europei sono stati capaci di farne quattro al Barcellona*. Il prossimo derby voglio vincerlo, ma quando gli interisti non sono un mio competitor diretto non ho ostilità particolari. Contro il Tottenham tifavo per loro. Mi piacciono perché sono grandi, grossi e forti. Ma per essere l’anti Juve hanno troppi inciampi. Con *Marotta* non c’è mai stata trattativa, avevamo già scelto il nostro a.d.. Lo stesso vale per Paratici:
> l’ho visto una volta, ma allo stadio. *Abbiamo mai cercato Conte?* Magari non me l’hanno detto, ma io non l’ho mai sentito menzionare da nessuno. E personalmente non ho nemmeno il suo numero di cellulare. *Champions decisiva *per tirare le somme?* In tutte le carte del nostro business plan di quest’anno non prevediamo la Champions*. L’anno prossimo sì, se non la centrassimo servirebbe un pia- no B. È chiaro che noi dovremmo esserci sempre, perché è il traino che tira dietro tutto. Leo e Maldini? Sono un nostro grande successo, hanno dato stabilità e competenza a un club che negli ultimi anni le aveva perse per strada. Paolo l’ho visto benissimo, è sereno. Essere in tandem con Leo gli ha semplificato le cose. * Gazidis?*Ha svolto per nove anni lo stesso incarico all’Arsenal, e lo ha fatto bene. Sa di sport e non perché giocava bene a pallone, e in più arriva da un mondo colto, è laureato in legge a Oxford. Sarà lui a gestire la macchina: io farò un passo indietro. Il Milan ha il problema vitale di aumentare ricavi, che oggi sono gli stessi del 2003 a fronte di spese per pagare i giocatori doppie o triple. *Siccome non c’è più un mecenate che copre le uscite, occorre un’altra filosofia: Gazidis con l’Arsenal l’ha percorsa.* In generale in Premier sono partiti prima di noi nel trasformare il calcio in business, per esempio vendono i diritti tv diversamente dalla nostra Lega. Però ho fiducia che la Serie A torni a essere quello che era. Le nostre squadre impegnate in coppa, è un’idea, potrebbero giocare in
> giorni e orari, magari nel week end a mezzogiorno, che favoriscano i mercati orientali o americani. *Questione stadio?* E’ al primo posto. Io ho fatto 1909 un’inversione a “U” rispetto al-
> la precedente proprietà, vorrei uno stadio nuovo insieme all’Inter: un modo per dimezzare investimenti e manutenzioni raddoppiando il valore degli sponsor. Con più partite ogni settimana tra coppa e visibilità sarebbe pazzesca. Lo stadio aumenta i ricavi di 40-50 milioni l’anno e un grande sponsor potrebbe dargli il nome, avremmo la coda di aziende internazionali interessate all’investimento. incasseremmo molto più di quello che fanno a Torino con l’Allianz. *Socio di minoranza?* Non ci sono trattative, zero
> nessun socio in vista e nemmeno lo si cerca. Elliott ha un disegno di ampio respiro da realizzare in 3-5 anni. Deve prima creare valore se un giorno vorrà disinvestire. È quello che un fondo fa di mestiere e i loro numeri, dal 1978 a oggi, dicono che lo fanno benissimo. Se poi arriva un compratore fantastico chissà, ma ora non esiste una simile prospettiva. Gordon Singer segue attentamente la parte investimenti, acquisti e cessioni. Berlusconi e Galliani? Ho una quota del Vicenza e quando abbiamo battuto il Monza sembravamo il Real. Adriano è un tifosissimo rossonero e un grande esperto di calcio, se parla lo ascolto. Berlusconi mi chiama ogni tanto, ha le sue idee, molto decise. Yonghong LI? Non so dove sia finito. A posteriori non è stata un'operazione di successo nè per il Milan nè per lui".



Sono parole razionali di un presidente che rappresenta un fondo di investimento che ha rilevato un club appena sanzionato con l'esculsione dalle coppe europee e pronti via ha versato 170 milioni per ripianare il buco e iscriversi alla Serie A.

E' naturale che tanti passaggi non piacciano ai tifosi, ma è puro realismo. Chi si aspettava (e tutt'ora si aspetta) di vedere ancora vagonate di milioni buttati in una società che fa buchi di 100 milioni di bilancio ogni anno, così a fondo perduto, chiaramente sogna d occhi aperti.

Parla di modello Arsenal, io qualche tempo fa ad esempio avevo preso il Dortmund, ma il concetto è lo stesso. La rinasciata passa da una crescita graduale e combinata di risultati sportivi e economici. la differenza è che noi sul lungo termine possiamo ovviamente crescere molto di più di un Arsenal, se il circolo virtuoso è costruito in modo stabile nel tempo noi punteremo al livello del Real o Barça chiaramente, ma questo significa anni. Chi si scandalizza per questo boh... secondo me dovrebbe togliersi il prosciutto dagli occhi.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Per vincere immediatamente in Italia e superare questa Juventus, bisognerebbe investire, con rimessa diretta dell'azionista per mancanza di altre risorse interne, una quantità notevole di capitale per l'acquisto di un numero massiccio di giocatori di alto livello che non potrebbero essere impiegati in Europa l'anno successivo, causa la inevitabile sanzione che deriverebbe dalla evidente violazione delle regole del Fair Play Finanziario, e che potrebbe estendersi sino alla meritata esclusione dalle competizioni internazionali. Avremmo allora il paradosso di uno squadrone ad alti costi di gestione, incompatibili con un fatturato privo delle entrate derivanti dall'Europa, e dunque in evidente squilibrio economico e finanziario, che spezza le reni al valoroso Frosinone. Uno scudetto val bene tutto questo? Evidentemente no, tutto si tiene insieme, economia e campo.



Non ho detto che voglio lo scudetto in un anno ma l'obiettivo deve esser sempre quello : lottare per il titolo.
Meglio tre qualificazioni in champions che un titolo è una dichiarazione da mediocri.
Forse ha espresso male le sue idee. Me lo auguro di cuore.


----------



## Butcher (16 Novembre 2018)

Da linciare.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' una dichiarazione che oscilla tra l'assurdo e il ridicolo.
> Vincere lo scudetto oggi equivale a battere la juve e totalizzare più di 90 punti.
> Una squadra capace di far questo è ovvio che negli anni a seguire in champions ci arriva in ciabatte a meno che non smonta la squadra.
> Lo scudetto non è un obiettivo di un anno ma una dimensione.
> ...



Dai il concetto è (per come l'ho capita io): meglio qualificarsi stabilmente alla Champions che vincere UN campionato e non qualificarsi gli altri anni. Presumo che il discorso stia in questi termini altrimenti ovviamente non ha senso.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Allora,
> lui ha detto "preferisco 3 qualificazioni champions di fila ad uno scudetto..." perché gli introiti sono maggiori,
> è normale che se potesse scegliere sceglierebbe 3 scudetti di fila che automaticamente ti portano in champions...
> 
> non so, io non la vedo tragica, la vedo come un passaggio per la crescita...



Le qualificazioni in champions devono solo essere uno step per un giorno puntare allo scudetto.
Ma quando saremo arrivati a un livello tale da occupare sistematicamente un posto che va dal secondo al quarto in classifica GUAI ad accontentarsi e vivacchiare.
Si deve sempre mirare al titolo e a scalzare la juve, non in un anno ovviamente perchè sarebbe utopia.
Perchè il giochino sta tutto qua : non fare come l'arsenal o la roma di turno.
Le dichiarazioni di scaroni lasciano questo dubbio, non ho letto tra le righe voglia di primeggiare ma solo tanta mediocrità.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dai il concetto è (per come l'ho capita io): meglio qualificarsi stabilmente alla Champions che vincere UN campionato e non qualificarsi gli altri anni. Presumo che il discorso stia in questi termini altrimenti ovviamente non ha senso.



Allora è una dichiarazione da ignorante.
Fare cento punti oggi e non arrivare a 70 l'anno seguente???
Impossibile.
A meno che non smantelli la squadra.


----------



## Gunnar67 (16 Novembre 2018)

Fino a una decina di anni fa il dibattito era: "Meglio lo scudetto o la Champions?". Adesso è diventato: "Meglio lo scudetto o la PARTECIPAZIONE alla Champions?". Come siamo capitati male....


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Allora è una dichiarazione da ignorante.
> Fare cento punti oggi e non arrivare a 70 l'anno seguente???
> Impossibile.
> A meno che non smantelli la squadra.



In premier succede con regolarità invece. Il Leicester e il Chelsea hanno vinto il titolo e l'anno dopo non si sono qualificate.
Comunque credo che il discorso di Scaroni sia stato estremizzato, la sua affermazione è per sostenere che oggi contino di più le coppe europee dello scudetto.

Non dimenticare che noi siamo i primi sostenitori della Superlega, non dimentichiamoci di questo particolare...


----------



## Pit96 (16 Novembre 2018)

Ha detto: vendere i giovani per 30-40 milioni per poi fare nuovi acquisti. Se questi acquisti migliorano la rosa sia nel breve che nel medio periodo va bene. Altrimenti no. Per dire, se vendiamo kessie a 40 poi però dobbiamo prenderne uno più forte di kessie, non solo adesso, ma anche nelle stagioni a venire. 
Sulla questione campionato/qulificazioni CL spero parlasse solo economicamente. L'unico esempio che mi viene in mente è il Leicester. Ha vinto uno scudetto e poi non è più andato in europa (il Chelsea invece non è andato in CL invece). Certo, non credo che potrebbe accadere la stessa cosa a noi. Ma tanto lo scudetto è inarrivabile per i prossimi anni


----------



## Sotiris (16 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Scaroni, intervistato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, ha parlato di Milan, di Ibrahimovic e di mercato. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Quanto manca per arrivare all'obiettivo? Nel calcio ci sono due montagne da scalare contemporaneamente, quella sportiva e quella economica: sono intrecciate e tenute insieme dal Fair play. Il ragionamento è complessivo e deve portare a cambiare le logiche di espansione del nostro campionato. Dobbiamo guardare all’Oriente e in America, perché per riportare qui i gran-di campioni tutto passa dall’audience mondiale. Il Milan potrebbe essere avvantaggiato: è il club italiano con il maggior numero di tifosi sparsi nel pianeta. *Non vogliamo restino vecchi signori che ricordano vecchie glorie, vogliamo tornare a livelli economici e sportivi eccellenti.* Juve modello? E' l'unica società che si è messa a a percorrere la strada dei club inglesi, nello stadio, nel gestire la tifoseria a livello internazionale, nella preparazione digitale. È un modello, certo. Ma lo dico anche se Agnelli non condividerà: *vincere sette scudetti di fila è un bellissimo record, ma ormai i titoli nazionali perdono peso in favore delle competizioni europee. In Cina o in Brasile guardano le coppe più che i campionati. Per questo preferisco un Milan qualificato tre volte in Champions piuttosto che vincere uno scudetto. *Deluso dal KO contro la Juve? Il Milan non mi è spiaciuto, e oggi perdere contro la Juve ci sta. Noi lo abbiamo fatto per colpa di due episodi. Nell’insieme ho visto carattere e voglia di combattere nonostante le tante assenze che ci penalizzano. Aver interrotto una serie positiva non mi allarma, al contrario degli infortuni. *Higuain* subirà una multa? Salvini ha espresso un parere durissimo ma ha parlato da tifoso. Anch’io lo sono ma in certe situazioni devo vedere le cose con distanza, ho la necessità di prendere delle decisioni. Higuain è normalmente piutto stonervoso, con la Juve a maggior ragione. E dopo aver sbagliato un rigore cruciale era nervoso al quadrato. Guardo all’episodio da due diversi punti di vista. Da quello negativo parliamo di un professionista di 30anni e non di 18, deve sapersi.trattenere. Da quello positivo, e il ricorso viene da qui, non ha insultato nessuno, ha controllato meglio la sua lingua del suo corpo. Sarà poi lui stesso a spiegare la propria versione alla corte. Sottolineo che di questo momento di sbandamento ha chiesto scusa, a noi tutti e al- l’arbitro. Era davvero costernato. Alla fine del processo, non a metà, vedremo se intervenire anche noi come società. Milan in Uefa, quale la strategia? Vado in Svizzera lunedì, l’audizione sarà martedì mattina alle nove e mezza. In queste ore invieremo tutta la documentazione e ci auguriamo che ogni cosa proceda per il verso giusto. A decidere saranno magistrati della corte europea, totalmente indipendenti. In più non hanno un compito difficilissimo: sul fatto che nel periodo tra il 2014 e il 2017 la società abbia violato i vincoli del Financial Fair play entrambe le parti concordano. Va solo stabilita una sanzione proporzionata alla colpa, come ha chiesto il Tas di Losanna. L’analisi del bilancio futuro è uno step successivo e avverrà in primavera. L'Uefa Ha fatto bene a dotarsi di questo strumento, anche se certi meccanismi devono essere affinati. Buttare valanghe di soldisenza dover rendere conto a nessuno e poter giocare un campionato senza contendenti non va bene. In casi come il nostro è difficile star dentro certi parametri: se vuoi riprendere la posizione sportiva che credi ti competa, devi fare degli investimenti. *Ma oggi è inutile comprare perfino Messi, se poi ti possono vietare di farlo giocare. Bisogna puntare sui giovani, crescerli a zero euro e rivenderli a 30- 40 milioni è il modo migliore per realizzare profitti che poi ti permettono di fare altri acquisti. E i tifosi capirebbero. Pato e Ibrahimovic? *È un altro discorso, Ibrahimovic per esempio sarà libero di scegliere la sua nuova squadra.È un giocatore fantastico, da tifoso lo adoro per l’altezza abbinata all’agilità. Sul mercato però non decido io. *E il mio giocatore preferito in assoluto ce l’ho già in squadra: Suso* . *Ho chiesto l'esonero di Gattuso dopo Milan - Betis?* Gli allenatori si valutano sui risultati. Oggi il Milan va più forte dell’anno scorso e Rino ha fatto meglio del suo predecessore. Dunque il tema non si pone. In più vedo che la squadra ha assorbito la sua grinta, anche se sarebbe meglio non si trasformasse in proteste. È vero che il primo tempo con il Betis mi ha rattristato profondamente ma, seppur con i lacrimoni, non mi è mai sfuggita alcuna battuta sull’esonero. E il Betis s’è rivelato una gran bella squadra: Lo Celso è fortissimo e ultimamente *i nostri avversari europei sono stati capaci di farne quattro al Barcellona*. Il prossimo derby voglio vincerlo, ma quando gli interisti non sono un mio competitor diretto non ho ostilità particolari. Contro il Tottenham tifavo per loro. Mi piacciono perché sono grandi, grossi e forti. Ma per essere l’anti Juve hanno troppi inciampi. Con *Marotta* non c’è mai stata trattativa, avevamo già scelto il nostro a.d.. Lo stesso vale per Paratici:
> l’ho visto una volta, ma allo stadio. *Abbiamo mai cercato Conte?* Magari non me l’hanno detto, ma io non l’ho mai sentito menzionare da nessuno. E personalmente non ho nemmeno il suo numero di cellulare. *Champions decisiva *per tirare le somme?* In tutte le carte del nostro business plan di quest’anno non prevediamo la Champions*. L’anno prossimo sì, se non la centrassimo servirebbe un pia- no B. È chiaro che noi dovremmo esserci sempre, perché è il traino che tira dietro tutto. Leo e Maldini? Sono un nostro grande successo, hanno dato stabilità e competenza a un club che negli ultimi anni le aveva perse per strada. Paolo l’ho visto benissimo, è sereno. Essere in tandem con Leo gli ha semplificato le cose. * Gazidis?*Ha svolto per nove anni lo stesso incarico all’Arsenal, e lo ha fatto bene. Sa di sport e non perché giocava bene a pallone, e in più arriva da un mondo colto, è laureato in legge a Oxford. Sarà lui a gestire la macchina: io farò un passo indietro. Il Milan ha il problema vitale di aumentare ricavi, che oggi sono gli stessi del 2003 a fronte di spese per pagare i giocatori doppie o triple. *Siccome non c’è più un mecenate che copre le uscite, occorre un’altra filosofia: Gazidis con l’Arsenal l’ha percorsa.* In generale in Premier sono partiti prima di noi nel trasformare il calcio in business, per esempio vendono i diritti tv diversamente dalla nostra Lega. Però ho fiducia che la Serie A torni a essere quello che era. Le nostre squadre impegnate in coppa, è un’idea, potrebbero giocare in
> giorni e orari, magari nel week end a mezzogiorno, che favoriscano i mercati orientali o americani. *Questione stadio?* E’ al primo posto. Io ho fatto 1909 un’inversione a “U” rispetto al-
> la precedente proprietà, vorrei uno stadio nuovo insieme all’Inter: un modo per dimezzare investimenti e manutenzioni raddoppiando il valore degli sponsor. Con più partite ogni settimana tra coppa e visibilità sarebbe pazzesca. Lo stadio aumenta i ricavi di 40-50 milioni l’anno e un grande sponsor potrebbe dargli il nome, avremmo la coda di aziende internazionali interessate all’investimento. incasseremmo molto più di quello che fanno a Torino con l’Allianz. *Socio di minoranza?* Non ci sono trattative, zero
> nessun socio in vista e nemmeno lo si cerca. Elliott ha un disegno di ampio respiro da realizzare in 3-5 anni. Deve prima creare valore se un giorno vorrà disinvestire. È quello che un fondo fa di mestiere e i loro numeri, dal 1978 a oggi, dicono che lo fanno benissimo. Se poi arriva un compratore fantastico chissà, ma ora non esiste una simile prospettiva. Gordon Singer segue attentamente la parte investimenti, acquisti e cessioni. Berlusconi e Galliani? Ho una quota del Vicenza e quando abbiamo battuto il Monza sembravamo il Real. Adriano è un tifosissimo rossonero e un grande esperto di calcio, se parla lo ascolto. Berlusconi mi chiama ogni tanto, ha le sue idee, molto decise. Yonghong LI? Non so dove sia finito. A posteriori non è stata un'operazione di successo nè per il Milan nè per lui".



Dichiarazioni imbarazzanti, in particolare quelle sui gobbi, sulla partita di domenica (dove abbiamo perso per colpa dell'arbitro giocando con Abate, Zapata, Castillejo, ...) e sul partecipare al campionato stile-Arsenal, solo per andare in Champions. 
I gobbi non devono mai essere un modello e non "ci sta" di perdere con nessuna squadra, men che meno con la banda bassotti.
E' ovvio che se un "presidente" parla così poi tutti si sentono autorizzati a festeggiare con Ronaldo negli spogliatoi e pure l'allenatore viene giustificato. Fa bene Higuain a volersene andare, il Milan è fatto di perdenti in questo momento.
Disgusto per Scaroni.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In premier succede con regolarità invece. Il Leicester e il Chelsea hanno vinto il titolo e l'anno dopo non si sono qualificate.
> Comunque credo che il discorso di Scaroni sia stato estremizzato, la sua affermazione è per sostenere che oggi contino di più le coppe europee dello scudetto.
> 
> Non dimenticare che noi siamo i primi sostenitori della Superlega, non dimentichiamoci di questo particolare...



La serie A non è la premier.
Chi allestisce una squadra da 100 punti ha un ciclo di minimo 5 anni. Basti guardare il napoli.
Il gap che ha creato consente ai partenopei di arrivare tra le prime 4 passeggiando o quasi .
Io sono stufo di veder la juve che vince campionato+coppa italia già da settembre. Il livello del calcio non cresce certo cosi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' una dichiarazione che oscilla tra l'assurdo e il ridicolo.
> Vincere lo scudetto oggi equivale a battere la juve e totalizzare più di 90 punti.
> Una squadra capace di far questo è ovvio che negli anni a seguire in champions ci arriva in ciabatte a meno che non smonta la squadra.
> Lo scudetto non è un obiettivo di un anno ma una dimensione.
> ...



Devo amaramente condividere il tuo commento..sono davvero rimasto sbigottito da questa intervista, una manifestazione di mediocrità nelle ambizioni che mi imbarazza..

Scaroni fino ad oggi mi era piaciuto per il fare sereno e chiaro..ma con questo modo di pensare mi chiedo come abbiano convinto Maldini onestamente..

Spero davvero si sia solo esresso male o il giornalista abbia voluto "riscrivere" l'intervista per farne emergere un quadro peggiore..

Sennò la vedo dura..come dici tu, mentalità da Rometta (nemmeno Napoli!) che significa non vincere mai più una mazza


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La serie A non è la premier.
> Chi allestisce una squadra da 100 punti ha un ciclo di minimo 5 anni. Basti guardare il napoli.
> Il gap che ha creato consente ai partenopei di arrivare tra le prime 4 passeggiando o quasi .
> Io sono stufo di veder la juve che vince campionato+coppa italia già da settembre. Il livello del calcio non cresce certo cosi.



Si ma sono d'accordo con te eh. Quello che sto dicendo è che il discorso di Scaroni va inquadrata, non bisogna estrapolare la frase dal resto.

In ogni caso non competeremo con la Juventus ancora per molto tempoi, ha poco senso rodersi il fegato adesso.


----------



## Molenko (16 Novembre 2018)

Dichiarazioni non da Milan, sempre che ci sia ancora qualcosa da Milan in questo club. In particolare è agghiacciante la parte sulle cessioni di giocatori appena raggiungono un discreto valore di mercato (come fai a costruire un ciclo che ti permetta stabilmente di raggiungere i primi 4 posti?). Comunque in questi pochi mesi hanno fatto tanto per il Milan, quindi prima di criticare aspetterei i fatti.


----------



## Aron (16 Novembre 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Fino a una decina di anni fa il dibattito era: "Meglio lo scudetto o la Champions?". Adesso è diventato: "Meglio lo scudetto o la PARTECIPAZIONE alla Champions?". Come siamo capitati male....



Nient'altro da aggiungere


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Devo amaramente condividere il tuo commento..sono davvero rimasto sbigottito da questa intervista, una manifestazione di mediocrità nelle ambizioni che mi imbarazza..
> 
> Scaroni fino ad oggi mi era piaciuto per il fare sereno e chiaro..ma con questo modo di pensare mi chiedo come abbiano convinto Maldini onestamente..
> 
> ...



Vero eh, però bisogna essere coerenti perchè neppure l'ottimismo ottuso falso e di facciata di Fassone andava bene.
Scaroni, questa è la mia impressione, è molto equilibrato e dice le cose come stanno, non cerca di raccontarci balle.
Almeno questo è quello che di positivo vedo nel personaggio.

Poi in ogni caso, alla fine dei conti, contano i lilleri... perchè senza lilleri non si lallera.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si ma sono d'accordo con te eh. Quello che sto dicendo è che il discorso di Scaroni va inquadrata, non bisogna estrapolare la frase dal resto.
> 
> In ogni caso non competeremo con la Juventus ancora per molto tempoi, ha poco senso rodersi il fegato adesso.



Quando si parla troppo si fanno danni.
Sarebbe bastato dire che l'obiettivo primario è oggi tornare in champions.
Quel passaggio poi sui giovani da crescere e rivendere.... boh?!?
Quindi tra non molto venderemo kessie ( allora non era una voce infondata) e dopodomani venderemo paquetà?
Andiamo bene andiamo : modello monchi per un club monco.


----------



## Aron (16 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Scaroni, intervistato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, ha parlato di Milan, di Ibrahimovic e di mercato. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Quanto manca per arrivare all'obiettivo? Nel calcio ci sono due montagne da scalare contemporaneamente, quella sportiva e quella economica: sono intrecciate e tenute insieme dal Fair play. Il ragionamento è complessivo e deve portare a cambiare le logiche di espansione del nostro campionato. Dobbiamo guardare all’Oriente e in America, perché per riportare qui i gran-di campioni tutto passa dall’audience mondiale. Il Milan potrebbe essere avvantaggiato: è il club italiano con il maggior numero di tifosi sparsi nel pianeta. *Non vogliamo restino vecchi signori che ricordano vecchie glorie, vogliamo tornare a livelli economici e sportivi eccellenti.* Juve modello? E' l'unica società che si è messa a a percorrere la strada dei club inglesi, nello stadio, nel gestire la tifoseria a livello internazionale, nella preparazione digitale. È un modello, certo. Ma lo dico anche se Agnelli non condividerà: *vincere sette scudetti di fila è un bellissimo record, ma ormai i titoli nazionali perdono peso in favore delle competizioni europee. In Cina o in Brasile guardano le coppe più che i campionati. Per questo preferisco un Milan qualificato tre volte in Champions piuttosto che vincere uno scudetto. *Deluso dal KO contro la Juve? Il Milan non mi è spiaciuto, e oggi perdere contro la Juve ci sta. Noi lo abbiamo fatto per colpa di due episodi. Nell’insieme ho visto carattere e voglia di combattere nonostante le tante assenze che ci penalizzano. Aver interrotto una serie positiva non mi allarma, al contrario degli infortuni. *Higuain* subirà una multa? Salvini ha espresso un parere durissimo ma ha parlato da tifoso. Anch’io lo sono ma in certe situazioni devo vedere le cose con distanza, ho la necessità di prendere delle decisioni. Higuain è normalmente piutto stonervoso, con la Juve a maggior ragione. E dopo aver sbagliato un rigore cruciale era nervoso al quadrato. Guardo all’episodio da due diversi punti di vista. Da quello negativo parliamo di un professionista di 30anni e non di 18, deve sapersi.trattenere. Da quello positivo, e il ricorso viene da qui, non ha insultato nessuno, ha controllato meglio la sua lingua del suo corpo. Sarà poi lui stesso a spiegare la propria versione alla corte. Sottolineo che di questo momento di sbandamento ha chiesto scusa, a noi tutti e al- l’arbitro. Era davvero costernato. Alla fine del processo, non a metà, vedremo se intervenire anche noi come società. Milan in Uefa, quale la strategia? Vado in Svizzera lunedì, l’audizione sarà martedì mattina alle nove e mezza. In queste ore invieremo tutta la documentazione e ci auguriamo che ogni cosa proceda per il verso giusto. A decidere saranno magistrati della corte europea, totalmente indipendenti. In più non hanno un compito difficilissimo: sul fatto che nel periodo tra il 2014 e il 2017 la società abbia violato i vincoli del Financial Fair play entrambe le parti concordano. Va solo stabilita una sanzione proporzionata alla colpa, come ha chiesto il Tas di Losanna. L’analisi del bilancio futuro è uno step successivo e avverrà in primavera. L'Uefa Ha fatto bene a dotarsi di questo strumento, anche se certi meccanismi devono essere affinati. Buttare valanghe di soldisenza dover rendere conto a nessuno e poter giocare un campionato senza contendenti non va bene. In casi come il nostro è difficile star dentro certi parametri: se vuoi riprendere la posizione sportiva che credi ti competa, devi fare degli investimenti. *Ma oggi è inutile comprare perfino Messi, se poi ti possono vietare di farlo giocare. Bisogna puntare sui giovani, crescerli a zero euro e rivenderli a 30- 40 milioni è il modo migliore per realizzare profitti che poi ti permettono di fare altri acquisti. E i tifosi capirebbero. Pato e Ibrahimovic? *È un altro discorso, Ibrahimovic per esempio sarà libero di scegliere la sua nuova squadra.È un giocatore fantastico, da tifoso lo adoro per l’altezza abbinata all’agilità. Sul mercato però non decido io. *E il mio giocatore preferito in assoluto ce l’ho già in squadra: Suso* . *Ho chiesto l'esonero di Gattuso dopo Milan - Betis?* Gli allenatori si valutano sui risultati. Oggi il Milan va più forte dell’anno scorso e Rino ha fatto meglio del suo predecessore. Dunque il tema non si pone. In più vedo che la squadra ha assorbito la sua grinta, anche se sarebbe meglio non si trasformasse in proteste. È vero che il primo tempo con il Betis mi ha rattristato profondamente ma, seppur con i lacrimoni, non mi è mai sfuggita alcuna battuta sull’esonero. E il Betis s’è rivelato una gran bella squadra: Lo Celso è fortissimo e ultimamente *i nostri avversari europei sono stati capaci di farne quattro al Barcellona*. Il prossimo derby voglio vincerlo, ma quando gli interisti non sono un mio competitor diretto non ho ostilità particolari. Contro il Tottenham tifavo per loro. Mi piacciono perché sono grandi, grossi e forti. Ma per essere l’anti Juve hanno troppi inciampi. Con *Marotta* non c’è mai stata trattativa, avevamo già scelto il nostro a.d.. Lo stesso vale per Paratici:
> l’ho visto una volta, ma allo stadio. *Abbiamo mai cercato Conte?* Magari non me l’hanno detto, ma io non l’ho mai sentito menzionare da nessuno. E personalmente non ho nemmeno il suo numero di cellulare. *Champions decisiva *per tirare le somme?* In tutte le carte del nostro business plan di quest’anno non prevediamo la Champions*. L’anno prossimo sì, se non la centrassimo servirebbe un pia- no B. È chiaro che noi dovremmo esserci sempre, perché è il traino che tira dietro tutto. Leo e Maldini? Sono un nostro grande successo, hanno dato stabilità e competenza a un club che negli ultimi anni le aveva perse per strada. Paolo l’ho visto benissimo, è sereno. Essere in tandem con Leo gli ha semplificato le cose. * Gazidis?*Ha svolto per nove anni lo stesso incarico all’Arsenal, e lo ha fatto bene. Sa di sport e non perché giocava bene a pallone, e in più arriva da un mondo colto, è laureato in legge a Oxford. Sarà lui a gestire la macchina: io farò un passo indietro. Il Milan ha il problema vitale di aumentare ricavi, che oggi sono gli stessi del 2003 a fronte di spese per pagare i giocatori doppie o triple. *Siccome non c’è più un mecenate che copre le uscite, occorre un’altra filosofia: Gazidis con l’Arsenal l’ha percorsa.* In generale in Premier sono partiti prima di noi nel trasformare il calcio in business, per esempio vendono i diritti tv diversamente dalla nostra Lega. Però ho fiducia che la Serie A torni a essere quello che era. Le nostre squadre impegnate in coppa, è un’idea, potrebbero giocare in
> giorni e orari, magari nel week end a mezzogiorno, che favoriscano i mercati orientali o americani. *Questione stadio?* E’ al primo posto. Io ho fatto 1909 un’inversione a “U” rispetto al-
> la precedente proprietà, vorrei uno stadio nuovo insieme all’Inter: un modo per dimezzare investimenti e manutenzioni raddoppiando il valore degli sponsor. Con più partite ogni settimana tra coppa e visibilità sarebbe pazzesca. Lo stadio aumenta i ricavi di 40-50 milioni l’anno e un grande sponsor potrebbe dargli il nome, avremmo la coda di aziende internazionali interessate all’investimento. incasseremmo molto più di quello che fanno a Torino con l’Allianz. *Socio di minoranza?* Non ci sono trattative, zero
> nessun socio in vista e nemmeno lo si cerca. Elliott ha un disegno di ampio respiro da realizzare in 3-5 anni. Deve prima creare valore se un giorno vorrà disinvestire. È quello che un fondo fa di mestiere e i loro numeri, dal 1978 a oggi, dicono che lo fanno benissimo. Se poi arriva un compratore fantastico chissà, ma ora non esiste una simile prospettiva. Gordon Singer segue attentamente la parte investimenti, acquisti e cessioni. Berlusconi e Galliani? Ho una quota del Vicenza e quando abbiamo battuto il Monza sembravamo il Real. Adriano è un tifosissimo rossonero e un grande esperto di calcio, se parla lo ascolto. Berlusconi mi chiama ogni tanto, ha le sue idee, molto decise. Yonghong LI? Non so dove sia finito. A posteriori non è stata un'operazione di successo nè per il Milan nè per lui".




Mi sembrano mezze conferme pubbliche che non si investirà come i tifosi vorrebbero. 
Ci saranno interventi mirati e occasioni, ma non aspettiamoci colpi di mercato da 80/90/100 milioni con ingaggi molto alti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sono parole razionali di un presidente che rappresenta un fondo di investimento che ha rilevato un club appena sanzionato con l'esculsione dalle coppe europee e pronti via ha versato 170 milioni per ripianare il buco e iscriversi alla Serie A.
> 
> E' naturale che tanti passaggi non piacciano ai tifosi, ma è puro realismo. Chi si aspettava (e tutt'ora si aspetta) di vedere ancora vagonate di milioni buttati in una società che fa buchi di 100 milioni di bilancio ogni anno, così a fondo perduto, chiaramente sogna d occhi aperti.
> 
> Parla di modello Arsenal, io qualche tempo fa ad esempio avevo preso il Dortmund, ma il concetto è lo stesso. La rinasciata passa da una crescita graduale e combinata di risultati sportivi e economici. la differenza è che noi sul lungo termine possiamo ovviamente crescere molto di più di un Arsenal, se il circolo virtuoso è costruito in modo stabile nel tempo noi punteremo al livello del Real o Barça chiaramente, ma questo significa anni. Chi si scandalizza per questo boh... secondo me dovrebbe togliersi il prosciutto dagli occhi.



Scusa però io non sono d'accordo su questi modelli..Il modello va anche bene ma deve essere finalizzato a *tornare al vertice per rimanerci*...non condivido per il Milan modelli di club che indovinano un lustro decente ogni 20 anni di mediocrità assoluta...
Il Milan deve avere a modello il Real, il Bayern etc..quel livello di vertice non club che hanno un milionesimo del nostro blasone


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quando si parla troppo si fanno danni.
> Sarebbe bastato dire che l'obiettivo primario è oggi tornare in champions.
> Quel passaggio poi sui giovani da crescere e rivendere.... boh?!?
> Quindi tra non molto venderemo kessie ( allora non era una voce infondata) e dopodomani venderemo paquetà?
> Andiamo bene andiamo : modello monchi per un club monco.



Non so cosa vi aspettavate... basta vedere le cifre che girano e il nostro bilancio per farsi un'idea della situazione.

Comunque ha poco senso, ripeto, rodersi il fegato adesso. La situazione è quella che è e bisognerà fare bene un passo alla volta, senza i cialtronismi che purtroppo abbiamo avuto negli ultimi anni.

Per il futuro vale la pena preoccuparsi fino ad un certo punto. Tra Brexit e le riforme delle competizioni UEFA cambieranno molti scenari e i grandi club hanno tutto l'interesse a farci partecipare al gioco.
Certo tornare ad essere il grande Milan del passato non è scontato per niente, il Liverpool è il club più grande d'Inghilterra ma ha rivisto la luce a fasi alterne solo negli ultimi anni dopo un lungo periodo buio.

Noi preoccupiamoci da fare bene le cose importanti che devono essere fatte oggi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vero eh, però bisogna essere coerenti perchè neppure l'ottimismo ottuso falso e di facciata di Fassone andava bene.
> Scaroni, questa è la mia impressione, è molto equilibrato e dice le cose come stanno, non cerca di raccontarci balle.
> Almeno questo è quello che di positivo vedo nel personaggio.
> 
> Poi in ogni caso, alla fine dei conti, contano i lilleri... perchè senza lilleri non si lallera.



Si si ma ripeto non è il problema del realismo ma delle ambizioni..
I passaggi sono obbligati e li sappiamo bene ma un Presidente del Milan deve avere una visione ampia del progetto e sapere che è finalizzato alla vittoria (spero) non a diventare una squadretta che punta al 3°-4° posto


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Fino a una decina di anni fa il dibattito era: "Meglio lo scudetto o la Champions?". Adesso è diventato: "Meglio lo scudetto o la PARTECIPAZIONE alla Champions?". Come siamo capitati male....



.

Per quanto mi riguarda, questo non è manco più Milan. E mi auguro fortemente che a brevissimo alla Champions, o quello che ne sarà, possa accedere solo la squadra campione d'Italia. Perché questi posti Champions servono solo a giustificare mediocrità su mediocrità.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa però io non sono d'accordo su questi modelli..Il modello va anche bene ma deve essere finalizzato a *tornare al vertice per rimanerci*...non condivido per il Milan modelli di club che indovinano un lustro decente ogni 20 anni di mediocrità assoluta...
> Il Milan deve avere a modello il Real, il Bayern etc..quel livello di vertice non club che hanno un milionesimo del nostro blasone



Ma infatti. Scaroni parla di un modello a 3-5 anni, lo ha detto in modo esplicito. In questo lasso di tempo non arriveremo al livello del Real o Bayern o chi ti pare nemmeno nei nostri sogni più bagnati...

Ci vuole tempo ragazzi, parecchio. Abbiamo buttato via dieci anni. So che non piace sentirselo dire (anche io sono tifoso) ma le cose stanno in questi termini.

Io apprezzo che Scaroni non stia cercando di prenderci per il culo, visto che è almeno dieci anni appunto che i nostri presidenti lo fanno.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si si ma ripeto non è il problema del realismo ma delle ambizioni..
> I passaggi sono obbligati e li sappiamo bene ma un Presidente del Milan deve avere una visione ampia del progetto e sapere che è finalizzato alla vittoria (spero) non a diventare una squadretta che punta al 3°-4° posto



Visione ampia... Scaroni è lì per i prossimi 3-5 anni o fino a quando Elliott non troverà un compratore alla cifra giusta.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non so cosa vi aspettavate... basta vedere le cifre che girano e il nostro bilancio per farsi un'idea della situazione.
> 
> Comunque ha poco senso, ripeto, rodersi il fegato adesso. La situazione è quella che è e bisognerà fare bene un passo alla volta, senza i cialtronismi che purtroppo abbiamo avuto negli ultimi anni.
> 
> ...



Mi aspetto fame , orgoglio, voglia di primeggiare e tornare ai vertici e invece tra giocatori e allenatore che scendono in campo consci di aver già perso e nel post gara dichiarano la resa per manifesta inferiorità tecnica, giovani che si fanno commossi i selfie con gli avversari, femminucce che partecipano in rete alle manifestazioni di giubilo gobbe e presidente che dichiara la mediocrità non so nemmeno io cosa siamo e stiamo diventando.
Forse il tanto criticato higuain è l'unico vincente che avrà anche perso la testa e ci ha arrecato un danno ma ha sbroccato perchè non sa e non vuole perdere.
Si prenda da esempio la sua ira se si vuole crescere.
Il potere altrui e la forza altrui devono farci incaxxare.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Scaroni, intervistato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, ha parlato di Milan, di Ibrahimovic e di mercato. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Quanto manca per arrivare all'obiettivo? Nel calcio ci sono due montagne da scalare contemporaneamente, quella sportiva e quella economica: sono intrecciate e tenute insieme dal Fair play. Il ragionamento è complessivo e deve portare a cambiare le logiche di espansione del nostro campionato. Dobbiamo guardare all’Oriente e in America, perché per riportare qui i gran-di campioni tutto passa dall’audience mondiale. Il Milan potrebbe essere avvantaggiato: è il club italiano con il maggior numero di tifosi sparsi nel pianeta. *Non vogliamo restino vecchi signori che ricordano vecchie glorie, vogliamo tornare a livelli economici e sportivi eccellenti.* Juve modello? E' l'unica società che si è messa a a percorrere la strada dei club inglesi, nello stadio, nel gestire la tifoseria a livello internazionale, nella preparazione digitale. È un modello, certo. Ma lo dico anche se Agnelli non condividerà: *vincere sette scudetti di fila è un bellissimo record, ma ormai i titoli nazionali perdono peso in favore delle competizioni europee. In Cina o in Brasile guardano le coppe più che i campionati. Per questo preferisco un Milan qualificato tre volte in Champions piuttosto che vincere uno scudetto. *Deluso dal KO contro la Juve? Il Milan non mi è spiaciuto, e oggi perdere contro la Juve ci sta. Noi lo abbiamo fatto per colpa di due episodi. Nell’insieme ho visto carattere e voglia di combattere nonostante le tante assenze che ci penalizzano. Aver interrotto una serie positiva non mi allarma, al contrario degli infortuni. *Higuain* subirà una multa? Salvini ha espresso un parere durissimo ma ha parlato da tifoso. Anch’io lo sono ma in certe situazioni devo vedere le cose con distanza, ho la necessità di prendere delle decisioni. Higuain è normalmente piutto stonervoso, con la Juve a maggior ragione. E dopo aver sbagliato un rigore cruciale era nervoso al quadrato. Guardo all’episodio da due diversi punti di vista. Da quello negativo parliamo di un professionista di 30anni e non di 18, deve sapersi.trattenere. Da quello positivo, e il ricorso viene da qui, non ha insultato nessuno, ha controllato meglio la sua lingua del suo corpo. Sarà poi lui stesso a spiegare la propria versione alla corte. Sottolineo che di questo momento di sbandamento ha chiesto scusa, a noi tutti e al- l’arbitro. Era davvero costernato. Alla fine del processo, non a metà, vedremo se intervenire anche noi come società. Milan in Uefa, quale la strategia? Vado in Svizzera lunedì, l’audizione sarà martedì mattina alle nove e mezza. In queste ore invieremo tutta la documentazione e ci auguriamo che ogni cosa proceda per il verso giusto. A decidere saranno magistrati della corte europea, totalmente indipendenti. In più non hanno un compito difficilissimo: sul fatto che nel periodo tra il 2014 e il 2017 la società abbia violato i vincoli del Financial Fair play entrambe le parti concordano. Va solo stabilita una sanzione proporzionata alla colpa, come ha chiesto il Tas di Losanna. L’analisi del bilancio futuro è uno step successivo e avverrà in primavera. L'Uefa Ha fatto bene a dotarsi di questo strumento, anche se certi meccanismi devono essere affinati. Buttare valanghe di soldisenza dover rendere conto a nessuno e poter giocare un campionato senza contendenti non va bene. In casi come il nostro è difficile star dentro certi parametri: se vuoi riprendere la posizione sportiva che credi ti competa, devi fare degli investimenti. *Ma oggi è inutile comprare perfino Messi, se poi ti possono vietare di farlo giocare. Bisogna puntare sui giovani, crescerli a zero euro e rivenderli a 30- 40 milioni è il modo migliore per realizzare profitti che poi ti permettono di fare altri acquisti. E i tifosi capirebbero. Pato e Ibrahimovic? *È un altro discorso, Ibrahimovic per esempio sarà libero di scegliere la sua nuova squadra.È un giocatore fantastico, da tifoso lo adoro per l’altezza abbinata all’agilità. Sul mercato però non decido io. *E il mio giocatore preferito in assoluto ce l’ho già in squadra: Suso* . *Ho chiesto l'esonero di Gattuso dopo Milan - Betis?* Gli allenatori si valutano sui risultati. Oggi il Milan va più forte dell’anno scorso e Rino ha fatto meglio del suo predecessore. Dunque il tema non si pone. In più vedo che la squadra ha assorbito la sua grinta, anche se sarebbe meglio non si trasformasse in proteste. È vero che il primo tempo con il Betis mi ha rattristato profondamente ma, seppur con i lacrimoni, non mi è mai sfuggita alcuna battuta sull’esonero. E il Betis s’è rivelato una gran bella squadra: Lo Celso è fortissimo e ultimamente *i nostri avversari europei sono stati capaci di farne quattro al Barcellona*. Il prossimo derby voglio vincerlo, ma quando gli interisti non sono un mio competitor diretto non ho ostilità particolari. Contro il Tottenham tifavo per loro. Mi piacciono perché sono grandi, grossi e forti. Ma per essere l’anti Juve hanno troppi inciampi. Con *Marotta* non c’è mai stata trattativa, avevamo già scelto il nostro a.d.. Lo stesso vale per Paratici:
> l’ho visto una volta, ma allo stadio. *Abbiamo mai cercato Conte?* Magari non me l’hanno detto, ma io non l’ho mai sentito menzionare da nessuno. E personalmente non ho nemmeno il suo numero di cellulare. *Champions decisiva *per tirare le somme?* In tutte le carte del nostro business plan di quest’anno non prevediamo la Champions*. L’anno prossimo sì, se non la centrassimo servirebbe un pia- no B. È chiaro che noi dovremmo esserci sempre, perché è il traino che tira dietro tutto. Leo e Maldini? Sono un nostro grande successo, hanno dato stabilità e competenza a un club che negli ultimi anni le aveva perse per strada. Paolo l’ho visto benissimo, è sereno. Essere in tandem con Leo gli ha semplificato le cose. * Gazidis?*Ha svolto per nove anni lo stesso incarico all’Arsenal, e lo ha fatto bene. Sa di sport e non perché giocava bene a pallone, e in più arriva da un mondo colto, è laureato in legge a Oxford. Sarà lui a gestire la macchina: io farò un passo indietro. Il Milan ha il problema vitale di aumentare ricavi, che oggi sono gli stessi del 2003 a fronte di spese per pagare i giocatori doppie o triple. *Siccome non c’è più un mecenate che copre le uscite, occorre un’altra filosofia: Gazidis con l’Arsenal l’ha percorsa.* In generale in Premier sono partiti prima di noi nel trasformare il calcio in business, per esempio vendono i diritti tv diversamente dalla nostra Lega. Però ho fiducia che la Serie A torni a essere quello che era. Le nostre squadre impegnate in coppa, è un’idea, potrebbero giocare in
> giorni e orari, magari nel week end a mezzogiorno, che favoriscano i mercati orientali o americani. *Questione stadio?* E’ al primo posto. Io ho fatto 1909 un’inversione a “U” rispetto al-
> la precedente proprietà, vorrei uno stadio nuovo insieme all’Inter: un modo per dimezzare investimenti e manutenzioni raddoppiando il valore degli sponsor. Con più partite ogni settimana tra coppa e visibilità sarebbe pazzesca. Lo stadio aumenta i ricavi di 40-50 milioni l’anno e un grande sponsor potrebbe dargli il nome, avremmo la coda di aziende internazionali interessate all’investimento. incasseremmo molto più di quello che fanno a Torino con l’Allianz. *Socio di minoranza?* Non ci sono trattative, zero
> nessun socio in vista e nemmeno lo si cerca. Elliott ha un disegno di ampio respiro da realizzare in 3-5 anni. Deve prima creare valore se un giorno vorrà disinvestire. È quello che un fondo fa di mestiere e i loro numeri, dal 1978 a oggi, dicono che lo fanno benissimo. Se poi arriva un compratore fantastico chissà, ma ora non esiste una simile prospettiva. Gordon Singer segue attentamente la parte investimenti, acquisti e cessioni. Berlusconi e Galliani? Ho una quota del Vicenza e quando abbiamo battuto il Monza sembravamo il Real. Adriano è un tifosissimo rossonero e un grande esperto di calcio, se parla lo ascolto. Berlusconi mi chiama ogni tanto, ha le sue idee, molto decise. Yonghong LI? Non so dove sia finito. A posteriori non è stata un'operazione di successo nè per il Milan nè per lui".



Aggiungo che da queste dichiarazioni si capisce perché hanno preso Gazidis e non Marotta.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto fame , orgoglio, voglia di primeggiare e tornare ai vertici e invece tra giocatori e allenatore che scendono in campo consci di aver già perso e nel post gara dichiarano la resa per manifesta inferiorità tecnica, giovani che si fanno commossi i selfie con gli avversari, femminucce che partecipano in rete alle manifestazioni di giubilo gobbe e presidente che dichiara la mediocrità non so nemmeno io cosa siamo e stiamo diventando.
> Forse il tanto criticato higuain è l'unico vincente che avrà anche perso la testa e ci ha arrecato un danno ma ha sbroccato perchè non sa e non vuole perdere.
> Si prenda da esempio la sua ira se si vuole crescere.
> Il potere altrui e la forza altrui devono farci incaxxare.



.


----------



## Zenos (16 Novembre 2018)

Speriamo di risalire al più presto e che Elliot ci venda a qualche proprietà con ben altri obiettivi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La peggiore intervista di Scaroni da quando è presidente del Milan..



Non dovrebbe proprio parlare, qui il problema è che ha parlato troppo.

Tutte le volte che lo sento è abbastanza imbarazzante. La dialettica non è il suo forte.


----------



## Gunnar67 (16 Novembre 2018)

*Originariamente Scritto da diavoloINme*
Mi aspetto fame , orgoglio, voglia di primeggiare e tornare ai vertici e invece tra giocatori e allenatore che scendono in campo consci di aver già perso e nel post gara dichiarano la resa per manifesta inferiorità tecnica, giovani che si fanno commossi i selfie con gli avversari, femminucce che partecipano in rete alle manifestazioni di giubilo gobbe e presidente che dichiara la mediocrità non so nemmeno io cosa siamo e stiamo diventando.
Forse il tanto criticato higuain è l'unico vincente che avrà anche perso la testa e ci ha arrecato un danno ma ha sbroccato perchè non sa e non vuole perdere.
Si prenda da esempio la sua ira se si vuole crescere.
Il potere altrui e la forza altrui devono farci incaxxare.



Admin ha scritto:


> .



Io vorrei darti ragione ma temo che il ragionamento vada rovesciato. Ovvero che l'ira di Higuain nasconda tanta voglia di scappare. Anche a Udine quel mal di schiena improvviso mica mi è piaciuto tanto. La nave non affonda (no davvero) ma lui con la sua isteria la destabilizza. Anche in EL, con lui in campo all'andata col Betis è andata malissimo, al ritorno senza di lui, i ragazzini hanno fatto una partita tosta. Quanto alla "resa" contro la Juve, ho visto lorsignori del Manchester United (non a Torino, main casa loro) arrendersi sul campo in modo molto più plateale (poi ci ha pensato Mourinho a buttarla in caciara). Non confondere gli atteggiamenti fuori dal campo con la lotta che si è vista sul campo. Il Milan è stato piegato dalla Juve, non distrutto. E il signore che secondo te avrebbe dimostrato più palle, invece di sbroccare doveva limitarsi a mettere dentro un rigorino, che forse adesso parleremmo di un risultato diverso.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto fame , orgoglio, voglia di primeggiare e tornare ai vertici e invece tra giocatori e allenatore che scendono in campo consci di aver già perso e nel post gara dichiarano la resa per manifesta inferiorità tecnica, giovani che si fanno commossi i selfie con gli avversari, femminucce che partecipano in rete alle manifestazioni di giubilo gobbe e presidente che dichiara la mediocrità non so nemmeno io cosa siamo e stiamo diventando.
> Forse il tanto criticato higuain è l'unico vincente che avrà anche perso la testa e ci ha arrecato un danno ma ha sbroccato perchè non sa e non vuole perdere.
> Si prenda da esempio la sua ira se si vuole crescere.
> Il potere altrui e la forza altrui devono farci incaxxare.



In senso generale è certamente così e hai ragione. Almeno, la penso così anche io da tifoso.

Poi però c'è una realtà tecnica ed economica con cui dobbiamo, piaccia o no, avere a che fare. Abbiamo giocato coi giocatori contati e Abate e Zapata titolari, nel secondo tempo di è scaldato Montolivo... insomma cosa stiamo diventando non lo so ma cosa siamo lo vediamo bene.


----------



## Sotiris (16 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto fame , orgoglio, voglia di primeggiare e tornare ai vertici e invece tra giocatori e allenatore che scendono in campo consci di aver già perso e nel post gara dichiarano la resa per manifesta inferiorità tecnica, giovani che si fanno commossi i selfie con gli avversari, femminucce che partecipano in rete alle manifestazioni di giubilo gobbe e presidente che dichiara la mediocrità non so nemmeno io cosa siamo e stiamo diventando.
> Forse il tanto criticato higuain è l'unico vincente che avrà anche perso la testa e ci ha arrecato un danno ma ha sbroccato perchè non sa e non vuole perdere.
> Si prenda da esempio la sua ira se si vuole crescere.
> Il potere altrui e la forza altrui devono farci incaxxare.



si può incorniciare questa frase?


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Scaroni, intervistato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, ha parlato di Milan, di Ibrahimovic e di mercato. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Quanto manca per arrivare all'obiettivo? Nel calcio ci sono due montagne da scalare contemporaneamente, quella sportiva e quella economica: sono intrecciate e tenute insieme dal Fair play. Il ragionamento è complessivo e deve portare a cambiare le logiche di espansione del nostro campionato. Dobbiamo guardare all’Oriente e in America, perché per riportare qui i gran-di campioni tutto passa dall’audience mondiale. Il Milan potrebbe essere avvantaggiato: è il club italiano con il maggior numero di tifosi sparsi nel pianeta. *Non vogliamo restino vecchi signori che ricordano vecchie glorie, vogliamo tornare a livelli economici e sportivi eccellenti.* Juve modello? E' l'unica società che si è messa a a percorrere la strada dei club inglesi, nello stadio, nel gestire la tifoseria a livello internazionale, nella preparazione digitale. È un modello, certo. Ma lo dico anche se Agnelli non condividerà: *vincere sette scudetti di fila è un bellissimo record, ma ormai i titoli nazionali perdono peso in favore delle competizioni europee. In Cina o in Brasile guardano le coppe più che i campionati. Per questo preferisco un Milan qualificato tre volte in Champions piuttosto che vincere uno scudetto. *Deluso dal KO contro la Juve? Il Milan non mi è spiaciuto, e oggi perdere contro la Juve ci sta. Noi lo abbiamo fatto per colpa di due episodi. Nell’insieme ho visto carattere e voglia di combattere nonostante le tante assenze che ci penalizzano. Aver interrotto una serie positiva non mi allarma, al contrario degli infortuni. *Higuain* subirà una multa? Salvini ha espresso un parere durissimo ma ha parlato da tifoso. Anch’io lo sono ma in certe situazioni devo vedere le cose con distanza, ho la necessità di prendere delle decisioni. Higuain è normalmente piutto stonervoso, con la Juve a maggior ragione. E dopo aver sbagliato un rigore cruciale era nervoso al quadrato. Guardo all’episodio da due diversi punti di vista. Da quello negativo parliamo di un professionista di 30anni e non di 18, deve sapersi.trattenere. Da quello positivo, e il ricorso viene da qui, non ha insultato nessuno, ha controllato meglio la sua lingua del suo corpo. Sarà poi lui stesso a spiegare la propria versione alla corte. Sottolineo che di questo momento di sbandamento ha chiesto scusa, a noi tutti e al- l’arbitro. Era davvero costernato. Alla fine del processo, non a metà, vedremo se intervenire anche noi come società. Milan in Uefa, quale la strategia? Vado in Svizzera lunedì, l’audizione sarà martedì mattina alle nove e mezza. In queste ore invieremo tutta la documentazione e ci auguriamo che ogni cosa proceda per il verso giusto. A decidere saranno magistrati della corte europea, totalmente indipendenti. In più non hanno un compito difficilissimo: sul fatto che nel periodo tra il 2014 e il 2017 la società abbia violato i vincoli del Financial Fair play entrambe le parti concordano. Va solo stabilita una sanzione proporzionata alla colpa, come ha chiesto il Tas di Losanna. L’analisi del bilancio futuro è uno step successivo e avverrà in primavera. L'Uefa Ha fatto bene a dotarsi di questo strumento, anche se certi meccanismi devono essere affinati. Buttare valanghe di soldisenza dover rendere conto a nessuno e poter giocare un campionato senza contendenti non va bene. In casi come il nostro è difficile star dentro certi parametri: se vuoi riprendere la posizione sportiva che credi ti competa, devi fare degli investimenti. *Ma oggi è inutile comprare perfino Messi, se poi ti possono vietare di farlo giocare. Bisogna puntare sui giovani, crescerli a zero euro e rivenderli a 30- 40 milioni è il modo migliore per realizzare profitti che poi ti permettono di fare altri acquisti. E i tifosi capirebbero. Pato e Ibrahimovic? *È un altro discorso, Ibrahimovic per esempio sarà libero di scegliere la sua nuova squadra.È un giocatore fantastico, da tifoso lo adoro per l’altezza abbinata all’agilità. Sul mercato però non decido io. *E il mio giocatore preferito in assoluto ce l’ho già in squadra: Suso* . *Ho chiesto l'esonero di Gattuso dopo Milan - Betis?* Gli allenatori si valutano sui risultati. Oggi il Milan va più forte dell’anno scorso e Rino ha fatto meglio del suo predecessore. Dunque il tema non si pone. In più vedo che la squadra ha assorbito la sua grinta, anche se sarebbe meglio non si trasformasse in proteste. È vero che il primo tempo con il Betis mi ha rattristato profondamente ma, seppur con i lacrimoni, non mi è mai sfuggita alcuna battuta sull’esonero. E il Betis s’è rivelato una gran bella squadra: Lo Celso è fortissimo e ultimamente *i nostri avversari europei sono stati capaci di farne quattro al Barcellona*. Il prossimo derby voglio vincerlo, ma quando gli interisti non sono un mio competitor diretto non ho ostilità particolari. Contro il Tottenham tifavo per loro. Mi piacciono perché sono grandi, grossi e forti. Ma per essere l’anti Juve hanno troppi inciampi. Con *Marotta* non c’è mai stata trattativa, avevamo già scelto il nostro a.d.. Lo stesso vale per Paratici:
> l’ho visto una volta, ma allo stadio. *Abbiamo mai cercato Conte?* Magari non me l’hanno detto, ma io non l’ho mai sentito menzionare da nessuno. E personalmente non ho nemmeno il suo numero di cellulare. *Champions decisiva *per tirare le somme?* In tutte le carte del nostro business plan di quest’anno non prevediamo la Champions*. L’anno prossimo sì, se non la centrassimo servirebbe un pia- no B. È chiaro che noi dovremmo esserci sempre, perché è il traino che tira dietro tutto. Leo e Maldini? Sono un nostro grande successo, hanno dato stabilità e competenza a un club che negli ultimi anni le aveva perse per strada. Paolo l’ho visto benissimo, è sereno. Essere in tandem con Leo gli ha semplificato le cose. * Gazidis?*Ha svolto per nove anni lo stesso incarico all’Arsenal, e lo ha fatto bene. Sa di sport e non perché giocava bene a pallone, e in più arriva da un mondo colto, è laureato in legge a Oxford. Sarà lui a gestire la macchina: io farò un passo indietro. Il Milan ha il problema vitale di aumentare ricavi, che oggi sono gli stessi del 2003 a fronte di spese per pagare i giocatori doppie o triple. *Siccome non c’è più un mecenate che copre le uscite, occorre un’altra filosofia: Gazidis con l’Arsenal l’ha percorsa.* In generale in Premier sono partiti prima di noi nel trasformare il calcio in business, per esempio vendono i diritti tv diversamente dalla nostra Lega. Però ho fiducia che la Serie A torni a essere quello che era. Le nostre squadre impegnate in coppa, è un’idea, potrebbero giocare in
> giorni e orari, magari nel week end a mezzogiorno, che favoriscano i mercati orientali o americani. *Questione stadio?* E’ al primo posto. Io ho fatto 1909 un’inversione a “U” rispetto al-
> la precedente proprietà, vorrei uno stadio nuovo insieme all’Inter: un modo per dimezzare investimenti e manutenzioni raddoppiando il valore degli sponsor. Con più partite ogni settimana tra coppa e visibilità sarebbe pazzesca. Lo stadio aumenta i ricavi di 40-50 milioni l’anno e un grande sponsor potrebbe dargli il nome, avremmo la coda di aziende internazionali interessate all’investimento. incasseremmo molto più di quello che fanno a Torino con l’Allianz. *Socio di minoranza?* Non ci sono trattative, zero
> nessun socio in vista e nemmeno lo si cerca. Elliott ha un disegno di ampio respiro da realizzare in 3-5 anni. Deve prima creare valore se un giorno vorrà disinvestire. È quello che un fondo fa di mestiere e i loro numeri, dal 1978 a oggi, dicono che lo fanno benissimo. Se poi arriva un compratore fantastico chissà, ma ora non esiste una simile prospettiva. Gordon Singer segue attentamente la parte investimenti, acquisti e cessioni. Berlusconi e Galliani? Ho una quota del Vicenza e quando abbiamo battuto il Monza sembravamo il Real. Adriano è un tifosissimo rossonero e un grande esperto di calcio, se parla lo ascolto. Berlusconi mi chiama ogni tanto, ha le sue idee, molto decise. Yonghong LI? Non so dove sia finito. A posteriori non è stata un'operazione di successo nè per il Milan nè per lui".



Comunque c'è un ragionamento che bisognerebbe fare. Personalmente nel Milan stile Roma, Arsenal o Napoli è praticamente impossibile. Dal momento che non puoi trasformare una top società, una big in un Arsenal di turno. Dunque, è più probabile un Milan che rimane nella mediocrità ovvero quello che continua a succedere negli ultimi 6 anni. Milan e vie di mezzo non potranno esserci, o si torna ad essere una squadra top oppure si rimane una squadra mediocri. La maglia del Milan pesa troppo, cosi come San Siro ed i tifosi esigenti. Onestamente non ci vedo il Milan arrivare quarto i giocatori buoni al Milan rischiano di essere schiacciati dalle pressioni che volenti o nolenti ci sarà sempre. Dunque trasformare in una Roma di turno è pressoché impossibile. Piuttosto, come ho detto, saremo una squadra mediocre che vivacchierà tra il quinto/sesto posto.


----------



## Gunnar67 (16 Novembre 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> si può incorniciare questa frase?



No perchè si confonde la sostanza (rigore sbagliato, partita persa) con gli atteggiamenti inutili. Preferisco un ragazzino che ammira un campione celebrato, anche se ha un altra maglia, a un pazzo isterico che da quando è arrivato sta facendo letteralmente pena, tra infortuni e gol sbagliati.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Scaroni, intervistato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, ha parlato di Milan, di Ibrahimovic e di mercato. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Quanto manca per arrivare all'obiettivo? Nel calcio ci sono due montagne da scalare contemporaneamente, quella sportiva e quella economica: sono intrecciate e tenute insieme dal Fair play. Il ragionamento è complessivo e deve portare a cambiare le logiche di espansione del nostro campionato. Dobbiamo guardare all’Oriente e in America, perché per riportare qui i gran-di campioni tutto passa dall’audience mondiale. Il Milan potrebbe essere avvantaggiato: è il club italiano con il maggior numero di tifosi sparsi nel pianeta. *Non vogliamo restino vecchi signori che ricordano vecchie glorie, vogliamo tornare a livelli economici e sportivi eccellenti.* Juve modello? E' l'unica società che si è messa a a percorrere la strada dei club inglesi, nello stadio, nel gestire la tifoseria a livello internazionale, nella preparazione digitale. È un modello, certo. Ma lo dico anche se Agnelli non condividerà: *vincere sette scudetti di fila è un bellissimo record, ma ormai i titoli nazionali perdono peso in favore delle competizioni europee. In Cina o in Brasile guardano le coppe più che i campionati. Per questo preferisco un Milan qualificato tre volte in Champions piuttosto che vincere uno scudetto. *Deluso dal KO contro la Juve? Il Milan non mi è spiaciuto, e oggi perdere contro la Juve ci sta. Noi lo abbiamo fatto per colpa di due episodi. Nell’insieme ho visto carattere e voglia di combattere nonostante le tante assenze che ci penalizzano. Aver interrotto una serie positiva non mi allarma, al contrario degli infortuni. *Higuain* subirà una multa? Salvini ha espresso un parere durissimo ma ha parlato da tifoso. Anch’io lo sono ma in certe situazioni devo vedere le cose con distanza, ho la necessità di prendere delle decisioni. Higuain è normalmente piutto stonervoso, con la Juve a maggior ragione. E dopo aver sbagliato un rigore cruciale era nervoso al quadrato. Guardo all’episodio da due diversi punti di vista. Da quello negativo parliamo di un professionista di 30anni e non di 18, deve sapersi.trattenere. Da quello positivo, e il ricorso viene da qui, non ha insultato nessuno, ha controllato meglio la sua lingua del suo corpo. Sarà poi lui stesso a spiegare la propria versione alla corte. Sottolineo che di questo momento di sbandamento ha chiesto scusa, a noi tutti e al- l’arbitro. Era davvero costernato. Alla fine del processo, non a metà, vedremo se intervenire anche noi come società. Milan in Uefa, quale la strategia? Vado in Svizzera lunedì, l’audizione sarà martedì mattina alle nove e mezza. In queste ore invieremo tutta la documentazione e ci auguriamo che ogni cosa proceda per il verso giusto. A decidere saranno magistrati della corte europea, totalmente indipendenti. In più non hanno un compito difficilissimo: sul fatto che nel periodo tra il 2014 e il 2017 la società abbia violato i vincoli del Financial Fair play entrambe le parti concordano. Va solo stabilita una sanzione proporzionata alla colpa, come ha chiesto il Tas di Losanna. L’analisi del bilancio futuro è uno step successivo e avverrà in primavera. L'Uefa Ha fatto bene a dotarsi di questo strumento, anche se certi meccanismi devono essere affinati. Buttare valanghe di soldisenza dover rendere conto a nessuno e poter giocare un campionato senza contendenti non va bene. In casi come il nostro è difficile star dentro certi parametri: se vuoi riprendere la posizione sportiva che credi ti competa, devi fare degli investimenti. *Ma oggi è inutile comprare perfino Messi, se poi ti possono vietare di farlo giocare. Bisogna puntare sui giovani, crescerli a zero euro e rivenderli a 30- 40 milioni è il modo migliore per realizzare profitti che poi ti permettono di fare altri acquisti. E i tifosi capirebbero. Pato e Ibrahimovic? *È un altro discorso, Ibrahimovic per esempio sarà libero di scegliere la sua nuova squadra.È un giocatore fantastico, da tifoso lo adoro per l’altezza abbinata all’agilità. Sul mercato però non decido io. *E il mio giocatore preferito in assoluto ce l’ho già in squadra: Suso* . *Ho chiesto l'esonero di Gattuso dopo Milan - Betis?* Gli allenatori si valutano sui risultati. Oggi il Milan va più forte dell’anno scorso e Rino ha fatto meglio del suo predecessore. Dunque il tema non si pone. In più vedo che la squadra ha assorbito la sua grinta, anche se sarebbe meglio non si trasformasse in proteste. È vero che il primo tempo con il Betis mi ha rattristato profondamente ma, seppur con i lacrimoni, non mi è mai sfuggita alcuna battuta sull’esonero. E il Betis s’è rivelato una gran bella squadra: Lo Celso è fortissimo e ultimamente *i nostri avversari europei sono stati capaci di farne quattro al Barcellona*. Il prossimo derby voglio vincerlo, ma quando gli interisti non sono un mio competitor diretto non ho ostilità particolari. Contro il Tottenham tifavo per loro. Mi piacciono perché sono grandi, grossi e forti. Ma per essere l’anti Juve hanno troppi inciampi. Con *Marotta* non c’è mai stata trattativa, avevamo già scelto il nostro a.d.. Lo stesso vale per Paratici:
> l’ho visto una volta, ma allo stadio. *Abbiamo mai cercato Conte?* Magari non me l’hanno detto, ma io non l’ho mai sentito menzionare da nessuno. E personalmente non ho nemmeno il suo numero di cellulare. *Champions decisiva *per tirare le somme?* In tutte le carte del nostro business plan di quest’anno non prevediamo la Champions*. L’anno prossimo sì, se non la centrassimo servirebbe un pia- no B. È chiaro che noi dovremmo esserci sempre, perché è il traino che tira dietro tutto. Leo e Maldini? Sono un nostro grande successo, hanno dato stabilità e competenza a un club che negli ultimi anni le aveva perse per strada. Paolo l’ho visto benissimo, è sereno. Essere in tandem con Leo gli ha semplificato le cose. * Gazidis?*Ha svolto per nove anni lo stesso incarico all’Arsenal, e lo ha fatto bene. Sa di sport e non perché giocava bene a pallone, e in più arriva da un mondo colto, è laureato in legge a Oxford. Sarà lui a gestire la macchina: io farò un passo indietro. Il Milan ha il problema vitale di aumentare ricavi, che oggi sono gli stessi del 2003 a fronte di spese per pagare i giocatori doppie o triple. *Siccome non c’è più un mecenate che copre le uscite, occorre un’altra filosofia: Gazidis con l’Arsenal l’ha percorsa.* In generale in Premier sono partiti prima di noi nel trasformare il calcio in business, per esempio vendono i diritti tv diversamente dalla nostra Lega. Però ho fiducia che la Serie A torni a essere quello che era. Le nostre squadre impegnate in coppa, è un’idea, potrebbero giocare in
> giorni e orari, magari nel week end a mezzogiorno, che favoriscano i mercati orientali o americani. *Questione stadio?* E’ al primo posto. Io ho fatto 1909 un’inversione a “U” rispetto al-
> la precedente proprietà, vorrei uno stadio nuovo insieme all’Inter: un modo per dimezzare investimenti e manutenzioni raddoppiando il valore degli sponsor. Con più partite ogni settimana tra coppa e visibilità sarebbe pazzesca. Lo stadio aumenta i ricavi di 40-50 milioni l’anno e un grande sponsor potrebbe dargli il nome, avremmo la coda di aziende internazionali interessate all’investimento. incasseremmo molto più di quello che fanno a Torino con l’Allianz. *Socio di minoranza?* Non ci sono trattative, zero
> nessun socio in vista e nemmeno lo si cerca. Elliott ha un disegno di ampio respiro da realizzare in 3-5 anni. Deve prima creare valore se un giorno vorrà disinvestire. È quello che un fondo fa di mestiere e i loro numeri, dal 1978 a oggi, dicono che lo fanno benissimo. Se poi arriva un compratore fantastico chissà, ma ora non esiste una simile prospettiva. Gordon Singer segue attentamente la parte investimenti, acquisti e cessioni. Berlusconi e Galliani? Ho una quota del Vicenza e quando abbiamo battuto il Monza sembravamo il Real. Adriano è un tifosissimo rossonero e un grande esperto di calcio, se parla lo ascolto. Berlusconi mi chiama ogni tanto, ha le sue idee, molto decise. Yonghong LI? Non so dove sia finito. A posteriori non è stata un'operazione di successo nè per il Milan nè per lui".



Io preferirei vincere. Sempre e comunque...


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> *Originariamente Scritto da diavoloINme*
> Mi aspetto fame , orgoglio, voglia di primeggiare e tornare ai vertici e invece tra giocatori e allenatore che scendono in campo consci di aver già perso e nel post gara dichiarano la resa per manifesta inferiorità tecnica, giovani che si fanno commossi i selfie con gli avversari, femminucce che partecipano in rete alle manifestazioni di giubilo gobbe e presidente che dichiara la mediocrità non so nemmeno io cosa siamo e stiamo diventando.
> Forse il tanto criticato higuain è l'unico vincente che avrà anche perso la testa e ci ha arrecato un danno ma ha sbroccato perchè non sa e non vuole perdere.
> Si prenda da esempio la sua ira se si vuole crescere.
> ...



La guerra al potere la dichiari anche facendo notare i torti : perchè in campo i nostri non hanno accerchiato in stile juve l'arbitro per chiedere quel sacrosanto giallo su benatia che avrebbe portato alla conseguente espulsione?
Perchè allenatore e società non hanno minimamente parlato di questo episodio che avrebbe cambiato le sorti della gara?
Ah già, perchè avremmo perso ugualmente.
Povero milan.
Sembrano episodi ma non lo sono , denotano il senso di inferiorità ormai maturato nei confronti della juve.
Partita giocata solo perchè andava giocata ma non ci credeva nessuno.
Ci hanno fregato per l'ennesima volta e noi zitti.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> No perchè si confonde la sostanza (rigore sbagliato, partita persa) con gli atteggiamenti inutili. Preferisco un ragazzino che ammira un campione celebrato, anche se ha un altra maglia, a un pazzo isterico che da quando è arrivato sta facendo letteralmente pena, tra infortuni e gol sbagliati.



Io preferisco chi in campo si incaxxa.
Prova a fare quelle dichiarazioni post gara con la juve con ibra in rosa e poi vedi come appende tutti nello spogliatoio.
Ci si abitua anche alla mediocrità e alla sconfitta e per noi ormai perdere con la juve è normale.


----------



## Manue (16 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Le qualificazioni in champions devono solo essere uno step per un giorno puntare allo scudetto.
> Ma quando saremo arrivati a un livello tale da occupare sistematicamente un posto che va dal secondo al quarto in classifica GUAI ad accontentarsi e vivacchiare.
> Si deve sempre mirare al titolo e a scalzare la juve, non in un anno ovviamente perchè sarebbe utopia.
> Perchè il giochino sta tutto qua : non fare come l'arsenal o la roma di turno.
> Le dichiarazioni di scaroni lasciano questo dubbio, non ho letto tra le righe voglia di primeggiare ma solo tanta mediocrità.



Sicuramente quando sei stabilmente tra il secondo/terzo posto del campionato, devi puntare a vincere...
Scalziamo il Napoli da quel posto e poi puntiamo in alto... 

questo è un obiettivo sicuramente, se ti accontenti allora sono d'accordo con voi, ma io non penso che si vogliano accontentare, c'è sempre Maldini in società e non si è mai accontentato nella sua carriera


----------



## Casnop (16 Novembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque c'è un ragionamento che bisognerebbe fare. Personalmente nel Milan stile Roma, Arsenal o Napoli è praticamente impossibile. Dal momento che non puoi trasformare una top società, una big in un Arsenal di turno. Dunque, è più probabile un Milan che rimane nella mediocrità ovvero quello che continua a succedere negli ultimi 6 anni. Milan e vie di mezzo non potranno esserci, o si torna ad essere una squadra top oppure si rimane una squadra mediocri. La maglia del Milan pesa troppo, cosi come San Siro ed i tifosi esigenti. Onestamente non ci vedo il Milan arrivare quarto i giocatori buoni al Milan rischiano di essere schiacciati dalle pressioni che volenti o nolenti ci sarà sempre. Dunque trasformare in una Roma di turno è pressoché impossibile. Piuttosto, come ho detto, saremo una squadra mediocre che vivacchierà tra il quinto/sesto posto.


Osservazione impeccabile, che tradurrei in un quadro economico e finanziario, osservando che il mercato potenziale del business Milan non è e non sarà mai quello di Roma, Napoli ed Arsenal, perché il brand del club ha un incomprimibile valore globale. E pertanto, il mancato intercetto di questo mercato può essere solo l'effetto di un disinvestimento, come quello realizzato da Fininvest negli ultimi anni, e non quello di un investimento oncapace di attivare fattori di sviluppo già presenti nel marchio Milan. Ad oggi, non abbiamo evidenze di volontà di disinvestimento in Elliott, quindi.


----------



## Black (16 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Scaroni, intervistato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, ha parlato di Milan, di Ibrahimovic e di mercato. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Quanto manca per arrivare all'obiettivo? Nel calcio ci sono due montagne da scalare contemporaneamente, quella sportiva e quella economica: sono intrecciate e tenute insieme dal Fair play. Il ragionamento è complessivo e deve portare a cambiare le logiche di espansione del nostro campionato. Dobbiamo guardare all’Oriente e in America, perché per riportare qui i gran-di campioni tutto passa dall’audience mondiale. Il Milan potrebbe essere avvantaggiato: è il club italiano con il maggior numero di tifosi sparsi nel pianeta. *Non vogliamo restino vecchi signori che ricordano vecchie glorie, vogliamo tornare a livelli economici e sportivi eccellenti.* Juve modello? E' l'unica società che si è messa a a percorrere la strada dei club inglesi, nello stadio, nel gestire la tifoseria a livello internazionale, nella preparazione digitale. È un modello, certo. Ma lo dico anche se Agnelli non condividerà: *vincere sette scudetti di fila è un bellissimo record, ma ormai i titoli nazionali perdono peso in favore delle competizioni europee. In Cina o in Brasile guardano le coppe più che i campionati. Per questo preferisco un Milan qualificato tre volte in Champions piuttosto che vincere uno scudetto. *Deluso dal KO contro la Juve? Il Milan non mi è spiaciuto, e oggi perdere contro la Juve ci sta. Noi lo abbiamo fatto per colpa di due episodi. Nell’insieme ho visto carattere e voglia di combattere nonostante le tante assenze che ci penalizzano. Aver interrotto una serie positiva non mi allarma, al contrario degli infortuni. *Higuain* subirà una multa? Salvini ha espresso un parere durissimo ma ha parlato da tifoso. Anch’io lo sono ma in certe situazioni devo vedere le cose con distanza, ho la necessità di prendere delle decisioni. Higuain è normalmente piutto stonervoso, con la Juve a maggior ragione. E dopo aver sbagliato un rigore cruciale era nervoso al quadrato. Guardo all’episodio da due diversi punti di vista. Da quello negativo parliamo di un professionista di 30anni e non di 18, deve sapersi.trattenere. Da quello positivo, e il ricorso viene da qui, non ha insultato nessuno, ha controllato meglio la sua lingua del suo corpo. Sarà poi lui stesso a spiegare la propria versione alla corte. Sottolineo che di questo momento di sbandamento ha chiesto scusa, a noi tutti e al- l’arbitro. Era davvero costernato. Alla fine del processo, non a metà, vedremo se intervenire anche noi come società. Milan in Uefa, quale la strategia? Vado in Svizzera lunedì, l’audizione sarà martedì mattina alle nove e mezza. In queste ore invieremo tutta la documentazione e ci auguriamo che ogni cosa proceda per il verso giusto. A decidere saranno magistrati della corte europea, totalmente indipendenti. In più non hanno un compito difficilissimo: sul fatto che nel periodo tra il 2014 e il 2017 la società abbia violato i vincoli del Financial Fair play entrambe le parti concordano. Va solo stabilita una sanzione proporzionata alla colpa, come ha chiesto il Tas di Losanna. L’analisi del bilancio futuro è uno step successivo e avverrà in primavera. L'Uefa Ha fatto bene a dotarsi di questo strumento, anche se certi meccanismi devono essere affinati. Buttare valanghe di soldisenza dover rendere conto a nessuno e poter giocare un campionato senza contendenti non va bene. In casi come il nostro è difficile star dentro certi parametri: se vuoi riprendere la posizione sportiva che credi ti competa, devi fare degli investimenti. *Ma oggi è inutile comprare perfino Messi, se poi ti possono vietare di farlo giocare. Bisogna puntare sui giovani, crescerli a zero euro e rivenderli a 30- 40 milioni è il modo migliore per realizzare profitti che poi ti permettono di fare altri acquisti. E i tifosi capirebbero. Pato e Ibrahimovic? *È un altro discorso, Ibrahimovic per esempio sarà libero di scegliere la sua nuova squadra.È un giocatore fantastico, da tifoso lo adoro per l’altezza abbinata all’agilità. Sul mercato però non decido io. *E il mio giocatore preferito in assoluto ce l’ho già in squadra: Suso* . *Ho chiesto l'esonero di Gattuso dopo Milan - Betis?* Gli allenatori si valutano sui risultati. Oggi il Milan va più forte dell’anno scorso e Rino ha fatto meglio del suo predecessore. Dunque il tema non si pone. In più vedo che la squadra ha assorbito la sua grinta, anche se sarebbe meglio non si trasformasse in proteste. È vero che il primo tempo con il Betis mi ha rattristato profondamente ma, seppur con i lacrimoni, non mi è mai sfuggita alcuna battuta sull’esonero. E il Betis s’è rivelato una gran bella squadra: Lo Celso è fortissimo e ultimamente *i nostri avversari europei sono stati capaci di farne quattro al Barcellona*. Il prossimo derby voglio vincerlo, ma quando gli interisti non sono un mio competitor diretto non ho ostilità particolari. Contro il Tottenham tifavo per loro. Mi piacciono perché sono grandi, grossi e forti. Ma per essere l’anti Juve hanno troppi inciampi. Con *Marotta* non c’è mai stata trattativa, avevamo già scelto il nostro a.d.. Lo stesso vale per Paratici:
> l’ho visto una volta, ma allo stadio. *Abbiamo mai cercato Conte?* Magari non me l’hanno detto, ma io non l’ho mai sentito menzionare da nessuno. E personalmente non ho nemmeno il suo numero di cellulare. *Champions decisiva *per tirare le somme?* In tutte le carte del nostro business plan di quest’anno non prevediamo la Champions*. L’anno prossimo sì, se non la centrassimo servirebbe un pia- no B. È chiaro che noi dovremmo esserci sempre, perché è il traino che tira dietro tutto. Leo e Maldini? Sono un nostro grande successo, hanno dato stabilità e competenza a un club che negli ultimi anni le aveva perse per strada. Paolo l’ho visto benissimo, è sereno. Essere in tandem con Leo gli ha semplificato le cose. * Gazidis?*Ha svolto per nove anni lo stesso incarico all’Arsenal, e lo ha fatto bene. Sa di sport e non perché giocava bene a pallone, e in più arriva da un mondo colto, è laureato in legge a Oxford. Sarà lui a gestire la macchina: io farò un passo indietro. Il Milan ha il problema vitale di aumentare ricavi, che oggi sono gli stessi del 2003 a fronte di spese per pagare i giocatori doppie o triple. *Siccome non c’è più un mecenate che copre le uscite, occorre un’altra filosofia: Gazidis con l’Arsenal l’ha percorsa.* In generale in Premier sono partiti prima di noi nel trasformare il calcio in business, per esempio vendono i diritti tv diversamente dalla nostra Lega. Però ho fiducia che la Serie A torni a essere quello che era. Le nostre squadre impegnate in coppa, è un’idea, potrebbero giocare in
> giorni e orari, magari nel week end a mezzogiorno, che favoriscano i mercati orientali o americani. *Questione stadio?* E’ al primo posto. Io ho fatto 1909 un’inversione a “U” rispetto al-
> la precedente proprietà, vorrei uno stadio nuovo insieme all’Inter: un modo per dimezzare investimenti e manutenzioni raddoppiando il valore degli sponsor. Con più partite ogni settimana tra coppa e visibilità sarebbe pazzesca. Lo stadio aumenta i ricavi di 40-50 milioni l’anno e un grande sponsor potrebbe dargli il nome, avremmo la coda di aziende internazionali interessate all’investimento. incasseremmo molto più di quello che fanno a Torino con l’Allianz. *Socio di minoranza?* Non ci sono trattative, zero
> nessun socio in vista e nemmeno lo si cerca. Elliott ha un disegno di ampio respiro da realizzare in 3-5 anni. Deve prima creare valore se un giorno vorrà disinvestire. È quello che un fondo fa di mestiere e i loro numeri, dal 1978 a oggi, dicono che lo fanno benissimo. Se poi arriva un compratore fantastico chissà, ma ora non esiste una simile prospettiva. Gordon Singer segue attentamente la parte investimenti, acquisti e cessioni. Berlusconi e Galliani? Ho una quota del Vicenza e quando abbiamo battuto il Monza sembravamo il Real. Adriano è un tifosissimo rossonero e un grande esperto di calcio, se parla lo ascolto. Berlusconi mi chiama ogni tanto, ha le sue idee, molto decise. Yonghong LI? Non so dove sia finito. A posteriori non è stata un'operazione di successo nè per il Milan nè per lui".



ok, l'uscita del "meglio 3 qualificazioni alla CL, che 1 scudetto" è infelice. E sembra strana detta da uno che è pure un tifoso. Però per il resto sono tutte dichiarazioni condivisibili, non capisco tutta questo pessimismo.
Purtroppo abbiamo un gap difficilmente colmabile dalla Juve. Per cui per crescere dobbiamo puntare alla qualificazione in champions costante. In questo senso un exploit di uno scudetto di 1 anno e poi fallire la champions l'anno dopo sarebbe uno scenario peggiore per il processo di crescita del club.

Senza crescita economica non si va da nessuna parte. Ovvio che si per sbaglio dovessimo vincere lo scudo non farebbe schifo a nessuno, ma con questa Rube è durissima per molti anni ancora.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto fame , orgoglio, voglia di primeggiare e tornare ai vertici e invece tra giocatori e allenatore che scendono in campo consci di aver già perso e nel post gara dichiarano la resa per manifesta inferiorità tecnica, giovani che si fanno commossi i selfie con gli avversari, femminucce che partecipano in rete alle manifestazioni di giubilo gobbe e presidente che dichiara la mediocrità non so nemmeno io cosa siamo e stiamo diventando.
> Forse il tanto criticato higuain è l'unico vincente che avrà anche perso la testa e ci ha arrecato un danno ma ha sbroccato perchè non sa e non vuole perdere.
> Si prenda da esempio la sua ira se si vuole crescere.
> Il potere altrui e la forza altrui devono farci incaxxare.



Doveva tirare bene il rigore allora, invece di farsi prendere dall'isteria per dimostrare chissà cosa contro il suo ex-club. Il suo atteggiamento deriva dalla frustazione personale, non dallo spirito di squadra. Per quanto riguarda i selfie, via su, ma dove siamo, in un regime totalitario? Stiamo parlando di un ragazzo di 17 anni che ha incontrato un personaggio, cerchiamo di non fare gli integralisti. Sull'episodio di Chalanoglu ti do' ragione, mi sembra già più grave, e infatti il turco lo cederei immediatamente, visto anche il suo rendimento. Alle parole di Scaroni darei il giusto peso, secondo me non sta contando niente in questo momento, è più che altro una figurina. Quello che è il Milan adesso e cosa diventerà non credo assolutamente dipenda dal suo pensiero, giusto o sbagliato che sia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Visione ampia... Scaroni è lì per i prossimi 3-5 anni o fino a quando Elliott non troverà un compratore alla cifra giusta.



Secondo me se non si trasmette un senso di urgenza nella vittoria non si ottiene nulla..soprattutto sul campo..se questo è il clima che si respira a milanello è molto brutto..lo dico seriamente...se il club non trasmette ambizione, voglia di primeggiare (o quanto meno provarci) non si va da nessuna parte..

Ha vinto un titolo il Leicester..quindi vincere è difficilissimo ma non impossibile..ma se tu ti senti appagato di essere terzo in classifica i giocatori poi non illuderti che spingano quando serve


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> ok, l'uscita del "meglio 3 qualificazioni alla CL, che 1 scudetto" è infelice. E sembra strana detta da uno che è pure un tifoso. Però per il resto sono tutte dichiarazioni condivisibili, non capisco tutta questo pessimismo.
> Purtroppo abbiamo un gap difficilmente colmabile dalla Juve. Per cui per crescere dobbiamo puntare alla qualificazione in champions costante. In questo senso un exploit di uno scudetto di 1 anno e poi fallire la champions l'anno dopo sarebbe uno scenario peggiore per il processo di crescita del club.
> 
> Senza crescita economica non si va da nessuna parte. Ovvio che si per sbaglio dovessimo vincere lo scudo non farebbe schifo a nessuno, ma con questa Rube è durissima per molti anni ancora.



Lo capisce anche un palo che è meglio arrivare 2° - 2° - 2°

Piuttosto che 1° - 5° - 5°

E' brutto da dire, ma come dico sempre, cosi funziona.

Ho sentito ancora quasi "zittire" utenti che parlavano di FFP, pensa un pò te.

Ad ogni modo Scaroni ha fatto un semplice ragionamento logico, anche perchè poi non è che decidi a tavolino se vincere o meno


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo capisce anche un palo che è meglio arrivare 2° - 2° - 2°
> 
> Piuttosto che 1° - 5° - 5°
> 
> ...



Scaroni ha fatto una dichiarazione ridicola perché ha detto queste cose parlando della Juve e dicendo "bello il record dei 7 scudetti ma preferisco andare tre volte in champions che vincerne uno" ma cosa centra coi gobbi questo? Loro in champions ci vanno eccome..e ci andranno in eterno ormai grazie alla mentalità come questa manifestata da scaroni che OGGI hanno tutti i club italiani meno la Juve


----------



## sunburn (16 Novembre 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Osservazione impeccabile, che tradurrei in un quadro economico e finanziario, osservando che il mercato potenziale del business Milan non è e non sarà mai quello di Roma, Napoli ed Arsenal, perché il brand del club ha un incomprimibile valore globale. E pertanto, il mancato intercetto di questo mercato può essere solo l'effetto di un disinvestimento, come quello realizzato da Fininvest negli ultimi anni, e non quello di un investimento oncapace di attivare fattori di sviluppo già presenti nel marchio Milan. Ad oggi, non abbiamo evidenze di volontà di disinvestimento in Elliott, quindi.


Il problema è che, soprattutto nello sport, il valore del brand è caratterizzato da un'estrema volatilità. 
Giusto per fare un esempio volutamente molto banale, il seguito di tifosi è direttamente proporzionale all'andamento sportivo della squadra e, in prospettiva futura, noi ci siamo giocati una fetta importante di due generazioni di bambini/ragazzini che oggi vedono altri vincere e fra 10 anni saranno il bacino commerciale di riferimento di altre società. Peraltro, in diverse occasioni, ho letto persino discussioni su questo forum in cui si manifestava un forte "disinnamoramento" anche da parte di tifosi adulti. 
Questo è l'elemento più appariscente ma ha ovvie e inevitabili ripercussioni sul valore del brand, con altrettante ovvie e inevitabili ripercussioni in termini di appetibilità per gli sponsor, eventuali investitori e tutto l'indotto di una società sportiva.
Per farla breve: si devono dare una mossa a fare qualcosa!


----------



## AllanX (16 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sono parole razionali di un presidente che rappresenta un fondo di investimento che ha rilevato un club appena sanzionato con l'esculsione dalle coppe europee e pronti via ha versato 170 milioni per ripianare il buco e iscriversi alla Serie A.
> 
> E' naturale che tanti passaggi non piacciano ai tifosi, ma è puro realismo. Chi si aspettava (e tutt'ora si aspetta) di vedere ancora vagonate di milioni buttati in una società che fa buchi di 100 milioni di bilancio ogni anno, così a fondo perduto, chiaramente sogna d occhi aperti.
> 
> Parla di modello Arsenal, io qualche tempo fa ad esempio avevo preso il Dortmund, ma il concetto è lo stesso. La rinasciata passa da una crescita graduale e combinata di risultati sportivi e economici. la differenza è che noi sul lungo termine possiamo ovviamente crescere molto di più di un Arsenal, se il circolo virtuoso è costruito in modo stabile nel tempo noi punteremo al livello del Real o Barça chiaramente, ma questo significa anni. Chi si scandalizza per questo boh... secondo me dovrebbe togliersi il prosciutto dagli occhi.



Per come la vedo il tuo discorso potrebbe essere condivisibile qualora ci trovassimo nelle mani di una proprietà appassionata e lungimirante.
Il nostro problema é che tra 3-5 anni Elliot passerà all'incasso e ci venderà al migliore offerente, da qui l'inevitabile riassetto societario con evidenti conseguenze anche sulla parte sportiva.
Siamo ormai fermi da oltre 10 anni e sappiamo già che nel giro di poco tempo ricomincerà il toto cessione con tulle le conseguenze che ne deriveranno e, una volta che la cessione verrà realizzata, saremo costretti ad assistere a una nuova rifondazione e a ricominciare tutto da capo con inevitabile ampliamento del gap dalle squadre top che invece dovremmo cercare di ricucire.
L'interesse del Milan che consiste in una rapida e definitiva cessione ad una proprietà seria, lungimirante e soprattutto ambiziosa va a confliggere con quello puramente speculativo di Elliot il cui interregno sarà caratterizzato da autofinanziamento, plusvalenze sui giovani e assoluta mancanza della voglia di primeggiare sportivamente


----------



## sunburn (16 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scaroni ha fatto una dichiarazione ridicola perché ha detto queste cose parlando della Juve e dicendo "bello il record dei 7 scudetti ma preferisco andare tre volte in champions che vincerne uno" ma cosa centra coi gobbi questo? Loro in champions ci vanno eccome..e ci andranno in eterno ormai grazie alla mentalità come questa manifestata da scaroni che OGGI hanno tutti i club italiani meno la Juve


Non è la prima volta che snobba lo scudetto. Non so se sia la favola della volpe e l'uva, ma io non condivido assolutamente questa posizione. A me la seconda stella sulla maglia piacerebbe eccome.
Spero che Scaroni intendesse dire che la vittoria di uno scudetto può essere un evento estemporaneo mentre la qualificazione per tre anni in Champions sarebbe indice di un qualcosa di strutturale. A tal proposito, mi viene in mente lo scudetto di Zaccheroni, al quale seguirono anni poco brillanti con diverse figuracce, fino all'apertura del ciclo di Ancelotti.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2018)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Per come la vedo il tuo discorso potrebbe essere condivisibile qualora ci trovassimo nelle mani di una proprietà appassionata e lungimirante.
> Il nostro problema é che tra 3-5 anni Elliot passerà all'incasso e ci venderà al migliore offerente, da qui l'inevitabile riassetto societario con evidenti conseguenze anche sulla parte sportiva.
> Siamo ormai fermi da oltre 10 anni e sappiamo già che nel giro di poco tempo ricomincerà il toto cessione con tulle le conseguenze che ne deriveranno e, una volta che la cessione verrà realizzata, saremo costretti ad assistere a una nuova rifondazione e a ricominciare tutto da capo con inevitabile ampliamento del gap dalle squadre top che invece dovremmo cercare di ricucire.
> L'interesse del Milan che consiste in una rapida e definitiva cessione ad una proprietà seria, lungimirante e soprattutto ambiziosa va a confliggere con quello puramente speculativo di Elliot il cui interregno sarà caratterizzato da autofinanziamento, plusvalenze sui giovani e assoluta mancanza della voglia di primeggiare sportivamente



Giusta considerazione secondo me.
Però l'interesse concreto di Elliott in questa situazione è risanare il club e iniziare un ciclo di gestione virtuosa, che come detto da Scaroni (ma anche da Leonardo e Maldini) veda migliorare il conto economico di pari passo ai risultati sportivi. Un club in una situazione virtuosa del genere, al quale aggiungere naturalmente progetti più a lungo termine come le questioni Stadio e Milanello,, è naturalmente più appetibile.

Quindi in ogni caso penso che le breve termine vedremo un tentativo di andare in una direzione precisa, che è quella intrapresa da tanti altri club oggi al top.

Sul futuro chissà, può succedre di tutto, ma a guardarsi intorno oggi penso che il modello del proprietario ricco che butta centinaia di milioni nel Milan per passione sia finito, e da un pezzo. Gli ultimi sono stati City e PSG, ma anche gli sceicchi ultimamente ragionano in modo molto più equilibrato. Per il futuro vedo piuttosto un modello di proprietà diffusa, idea mia, dove non ci sia un solo magnate che decide tutto ma un consiglio che si affida a uomini come Gazidis o Leonardo-Maldini, in sostanza non una situazione praticamente tanto diversa da quella di oggi.
Per me se il modello che hanno in testa adesso verrà messo in pratica in modo efficace il prossimo cambio di proprietà sarà nel segno della continuità, meno traumatico di quelli già vissuti.

Poi come sempre c'è chi aspetta il messia, ma sono scelte personali.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Novembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non è la prima volta che snobba lo scudetto. Non so se sia la favola della volpe e l'uva, ma io non condivido assolutamente questa posizione. A me la seconda stella sulla maglia piacerebbe eccome.
> Spero che Scaroni intendesse dire che la vittoria di uno scudetto può essere un evento estemporaneo mentre la qualificazione per tre anni in Champions sarebbe indice di un qualcosa di strutturale. A tal proposito, mi viene in mente lo scudetto di Zaccheroni, al quale seguirono anni poco brillanti con diverse figuracce, fino all'apertura del ciclo di Ancelotti.



Il punto è che io non capisco il senso di queste dichiarazioni..come se fossero due cose che si escludono a vicenda..

Io so solo una cosa, se punti a primeggiare magari ci riesci..se punti a piazzarti non è detto che ci riesci


----------



## Schism75 (16 Novembre 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Corretto, va però considerato che ora vincere il campionato significa avere a che fare con una squadra che è attualmente la più forte in Europa. Nella serie A di questa epoca vi è un forte dislivello tra il primo ed il secondo posto, e quest'ultimo risulta più facilmente raggiungibile del primo. Alla fine, si tratta di una professione di realismo, occorre progredire anno dopo anno nell'incremento di fatturato, tramite attività extrasportive e la stabile partecipazione alla Champions League, che consenta l'acquisizione di giocatori che, a medio termine, azzerino il gap con la Juventus. Non è esaltante per il tifoso, ma è razionale.



Avrei trovato più razionale un discorso del tipo: "Stiamo costruendo per aprire un ciclo vincente come quello della Juventus, per fare questo però dovremo passare necessariamente per step intermedi, qualificandoci costantemente per la champions.". Il tifoso preferisce vincere. O comunque sentire proclami per puntare alla vittoria. Le dichiarazioni sono quelle di un presidente di una squadra con la storia di Roma, Napoli, Fiorentina, Lazio, con rispetto parlando. 
Io quando vincevamo 4 scudetti in 5 anni con Capello ero felicissimo e avrei voluto continuare a vincere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Novembre 2018)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Per come la vedo il tuo discorso potrebbe essere condivisibile qualora ci trovassimo nelle mani di una proprietà appassionata e lungimirante.
> Il nostro problema é che tra 3-5 anni Elliot passerà all'incasso e ci venderà al migliore offerente, da qui l'inevitabile riassetto societario con evidenti conseguenze anche sulla parte sportiva.
> Siamo ormai fermi da oltre 10 anni e sappiamo già che nel giro di poco tempo ricomincerà il toto cessione con tulle le conseguenze che ne deriveranno e, una volta che la cessione verrà realizzata, saremo costretti ad assistere a una nuova rifondazione e a ricominciare tutto da capo con inevitabile ampliamento del gap dalle squadre top che invece dovremmo cercare di ricucire.
> L'interesse del Milan che consiste in una rapida e definitiva cessione ad una proprietà seria, lungimirante e soprattutto ambiziosa va a confliggere con quello puramente speculativo di Elliot il cui interregno sarà caratterizzato da autofinanziamento, plusvalenze sui giovani e assoluta mancanza della voglia di primeggiare sportivamente



Tutto ok, ma io non capisco davvero se questo è il progetto come siano riusciti a tirare dentro Maldini


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Novembre 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Avrei trovato più razionale un discorso del tipo: "Stiamo costruendo per aprire un ciclo vincente come quello della Juventus, per fare questo però dovremo passare necessariamente per step intermedi, qualificandoci costantemente per la champions.". Il tifoso preferisce vincere. O comunque sentire proclami per puntare alla vittoria. Le dichiarazioni sono quelle di un presidente di una squadra con la storia di Roma, Napoli, Fiorentina, Lazio, con rispetto parlando.
> Io quando vincevamo 4 scudetti in 5 anni con Capello ero felicissimo e avrei voluto continuare a vincere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Novembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mi sembrano mezze conferme pubbliche che non si investirà come i tifosi vorrebbero.
> Ci saranno interventi mirati e occasioni, ma non aspettiamoci colpi di mercato da 80/90/100 milioni con ingaggi molto alti.



Io DIVENTO MATTO. 

Basterebbe leggere l'intervista in ottica "presidente del Milan ", è ovvio che dica quello che ha detto. 

*Punto 1 *

"Gne gne non dice che dobbiamo vincere lo scudetto " si ma ragazzi capiamoci , quando il nano diceva che la nostra rosa era all altezza della Giuve lo ammazzavamo perchè viveva su un altro pianeta . Questo dice la verità , secondo voi questo Milan può fare 90 punti per battere la Giuve di CR7 ? dai su un po' di schiettezza e sincerità 

*Punto 2 *

"Gne gne non dice che compreremo giocatori da 100 milioni " è grazie al pazzo ci credo che non possiamo prenderli con questo bilancio. E' ovvio che senza introiti non puoi permetterti certi giocatori e da li è collegato il discorso " faccio crescere i giovani che rivendo a 40 milioni e mi compro i giocatori " forti. 

*Punto 3*

"Gne gne lo stadio con l'inter " , ragazzi ELLIOT non è Yogurt Li se hanno fatto un business plan e hanno sintetizzato che uno stadio condiviso con le M porta introiti maggiori che stare a San Siro ben venga. Non capisco tutto questa diffidenza nella cosa.


Bisogna che tutti ci mettiamo in testa che il Milan che alzava le champions *NON ESISTE PIU'* . Ora c'è un percorso ambizioso che ci accingiamo a fare per risalire la china. Bisogna smetterla di criticare sempre tutto e tutti, non siamo più quel Milan .

Accettiamo qualche compromesso e se il fato ci dirà bene ( cosa che adesso non sta succedendo ) con una qualificazione Champions il volano si metterà in moto. 

Forza e coraggio


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Novembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io DIVENTO MATTO.
> 
> Basterebbe leggere l'intervista in ottica "presidente del Milan ", è ovvio che dica quello che ha detto.
> 
> ...



Perdonami Lollo..se hai letto qualche mio intervento sai bene come io sia assolutamente realista sul percorso obbligato e lungo che serve per tornare al vertice e sai anche che fino ad oggi ho in pieno sostenuto il modus operandi di Elliott a partire dalla pianificazione aziendale prima che sul campo etc...

Ma queste dichiarazioni io non le mando giù, sono imbarazzanti proprio perché pronunciate dal "presidente del Milan" e non della Lazio...

Il grande Milan non esiste più ma se gli obbiettivi che ci poniamo sono questi..nemmeno più lo vedremo!

Anche il discorso sui giovani ma che vuol dire? Che se scopro un Kakà invece di godermi un pallone d'oro lo devo cedere per fare plusvalenza? e Dove lo trovo DOPO un altro Kakà??
Questo è il modus della Rometta...

Io cresco un giovane e lo cedo se parliamo di un Locatelli qualunque, di uno che si può avere un valore ma che non mi cambia certo la rosa..sennò al vertice non ci torno mai e poi mai..come la Roma, appunto..

Confido che Leo e Paolo abbiano le idee più chiare..Senno a fine anno cedano Romagnoli e Cutrone..ci facciamo 80-90 milioni di plusvalenza facili facili...sai poi che festa sotto Casa Milan?!?!


----------



## Aron (16 Novembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io DIVENTO MATTO.
> 
> Basterebbe leggere l'intervista in ottica "presidente del Milan ", è ovvio che dica quello che ha detto.
> 
> ...



Con la qualificazione alla Champions di per sé non metti in moto niente. 

Il calcio è una materia più semplice di quel che si crede.
Qual è la squadra più vincente in Italia? La Juventus. Qual è la squadra che investe di più in Italia? La Juventus.

Competitività<--->investimenti


Al Maktoun comprasse il Milan domattina, dopodomani annuncerebbe 200 milioni di campagna acquisti e tre giorni dopo il primo big.
Il FPF è un limite ma non un blocco agli investimenti. 


Dipende sempre dalla volontà della proprietà. Tutto il resto sono alibi e maschere.


----------



## Casnop (16 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che da queste dichiarazioni si capisce perché hanno preso Gazidis e non Marotta.


Le competenze di Gazidis alla Juventus erano svolte da Mazzia, e non da Marotta, e nell'Inter continueranno ad essere svolte da Antonello. Il confronto è dunque improponibile.


----------



## Garrincha (16 Novembre 2018)

La Roma è stata otto anni senza lo sponsor principale, va in semifinale di Champions e ottiene il contratto più ricco della sua storia a livello di main sponsor.

È normale che a livello manageriale Scaroni se ne infischi dello scudetto e punti tutto sulla Champions per tornare grande aumentando il fatturato, tra vincere lo scudetto e uscire ai gironi e arrivare quarti e arrivare ai quarti o semifinale di coppa non c'è paragone a livello di incassi e ritorno d'immagine 

Del resto non vedo il problema, lo stesso Milan di Berlusconi ha sempre guardato alle coppe e andava bene allora oggi invece no 

Va da sé che se hai una squadra tra le prime quattro in Europa puoi anche vincere lo scudetto, mica lo schifano nel caso 

Nel calcio di oggi il trading è fondamentale, non piacerà ai tifosi ma le cessioni sono inevitabili per tutte le squadre, il che non significa cedere i pezzi migliori ma quelli sacrificabili come la Juventus che cede Higuain per avere Ronaldo o Pogba per un pacchetto di giocatori, o il Real Morata.

Se vendono Suso e Cutrone per arrivare a giocatori più forti ben venga, non puoi tenerti Cutrone e acquistare Eriksen, devi sacrificare qualcosa per arrivare a uno step successivo, i tempi di Futre e Papin in tribuna sono finiti per tutti, la necessità sta nel vendere ed acquistare bene, cedere giocatori senza sentirne la mancanza rafforzando la squadra con chi arriva


----------



## Aron (16 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scaroni ha fatto una dichiarazione ridicola perché ha detto queste cose parlando della Juve e dicendo "bello il record dei 7 scudetti ma preferisco andare tre volte in champions che vincerne uno" ma cosa centra coi gobbi questo? Loro in champions ci vanno eccome..e ci andranno in eterno ormai grazie alla mentalità come questa manifestata da scaroni che OGGI hanno tutti i club italiani meno la Juve



Da un punto di vista economico quello che dice Scaroni è sensato (cioè quello degli introiti economici da Champions).

Però viene naturale fare il paragone tra queste dichiarazioni di Scaroni e l'intento di Andrea Agnelli che vuole arrivare a dieci scudetti di fila.

Lo scudetto conta eccome. La Juventus macinando scudetti su scudetti oltre a farsi un'immagine prestigiosa che ha un ritorno economico enorme con gli sponsor, si sta creando un esercito gigantesco di tifosi del futuro che fra qualche anno da maggiorenni andranno allo stadio per conto loro, si abboneranno, e compreranno magliette e gadget.

Quello che dice Scaroni in sottofondo è che con Elliott arriveremo a vedere un Milan da quarto posto, ma di competere per lo scudetto (e quindi di vincere in Italia e in Europa) non se ne parla proprio.


----------



## Casnop (16 Novembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io DIVENTO MATTO.
> 
> Basterebbe leggere l'intervista in ottica "presidente del Milan ", è ovvio che dica quello che ha detto.
> 
> ...


Totalmente condivisibile, caro Lollo, con un'unica osservazione: per battere questa Juventus, di punti ci vorranno almeno 110. Evidentemente si pensa che, con una bella bacchetta magica, sia possibile realizzare il prossimo anno una simile squadra. Qui non basta la fiducia, ci vuole l'atto di fede.


----------



## PheelMD (16 Novembre 2018)

In termini manageriali, il ragionamento è impeccabile.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Da un punto di vista economico quello che dice Scaroni è sensato (cioè quello degli introiti economici da Champions).
> 
> Però viene naturale fare il paragone tra queste dichiarazioni di Scaroni e l'intento di Andrea Agnelli che vuole arrivare a dieci scudetti di fila.
> 
> ...



Perfetto.

Aggiungo: facendo questi discorsi che razza di giocatori puoi attirare? I campioni si muovo per soldi, ma anche per vincere o quantomeno per lottare per i massimi traguardi. Un top che sente il presidente del Milan parlare in questo modo, che può pensare?

Poi ci meravigliamo delle dichiarazioni di De Jong...


----------



## davidelynch (16 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Scaroni, intervistato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, ha parlato di Milan, di Ibrahimovic e di mercato. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Quanto manca per arrivare all'obiettivo? Nel calcio ci sono due montagne da scalare contemporaneamente, quella sportiva e quella economica: sono intrecciate e tenute insieme dal Fair play. Il ragionamento è complessivo e deve portare a cambiare le logiche di espansione del nostro campionato. Dobbiamo guardare all’Oriente e in America, perché per riportare qui i gran-di campioni tutto passa dall’audience mondiale. Il Milan potrebbe essere avvantaggiato: è il club italiano con il maggior numero di tifosi sparsi nel pianeta. *Non vogliamo restino vecchi signori che ricordano vecchie glorie, vogliamo tornare a livelli economici e sportivi eccellenti.* Juve modello? E' l'unica società che si è messa a a percorrere la strada dei club inglesi, nello stadio, nel gestire la tifoseria a livello internazionale, nella preparazione digitale. È un modello, certo. Ma lo dico anche se Agnelli non condividerà: *vincere sette scudetti di fila è un bellissimo record, ma ormai i titoli nazionali perdono peso in favore delle competizioni europee. In Cina o in Brasile guardano le coppe più che i campionati. Per questo preferisco un Milan qualificato tre volte in Champions piuttosto che vincere uno scudetto. *Deluso dal KO contro la Juve? Il Milan non mi è spiaciuto, e oggi perdere contro la Juve ci sta. Noi lo abbiamo fatto per colpa di due episodi. Nell’insieme ho visto carattere e voglia di combattere nonostante le tante assenze che ci penalizzano. Aver interrotto una serie positiva non mi allarma, al contrario degli infortuni. *Higuain* subirà una multa? Salvini ha espresso un parere durissimo ma ha parlato da tifoso. Anch’io lo sono ma in certe situazioni devo vedere le cose con distanza, ho la necessità di prendere delle decisioni. Higuain è normalmente piutto stonervoso, con la Juve a maggior ragione. E dopo aver sbagliato un rigore cruciale era nervoso al quadrato. Guardo all’episodio da due diversi punti di vista. Da quello negativo parliamo di un professionista di 30anni e non di 18, deve sapersi.trattenere. Da quello positivo, e il ricorso viene da qui, non ha insultato nessuno, ha controllato meglio la sua lingua del suo corpo. Sarà poi lui stesso a spiegare la propria versione alla corte. Sottolineo che di questo momento di sbandamento ha chiesto scusa, a noi tutti e al- l’arbitro. Era davvero costernato. Alla fine del processo, non a metà, vedremo se intervenire anche noi come società. Milan in Uefa, quale la strategia? Vado in Svizzera lunedì, l’audizione sarà martedì mattina alle nove e mezza. In queste ore invieremo tutta la documentazione e ci auguriamo che ogni cosa proceda per il verso giusto. A decidere saranno magistrati della corte europea, totalmente indipendenti. In più non hanno un compito difficilissimo: sul fatto che nel periodo tra il 2014 e il 2017 la società abbia violato i vincoli del Financial Fair play entrambe le parti concordano. Va solo stabilita una sanzione proporzionata alla colpa, come ha chiesto il Tas di Losanna. L’analisi del bilancio futuro è uno step successivo e avverrà in primavera. L'Uefa Ha fatto bene a dotarsi di questo strumento, anche se certi meccanismi devono essere affinati. Buttare valanghe di soldisenza dover rendere conto a nessuno e poter giocare un campionato senza contendenti non va bene. In casi come il nostro è difficile star dentro certi parametri: se vuoi riprendere la posizione sportiva che credi ti competa, devi fare degli investimenti. *Ma oggi è inutile comprare perfino Messi, se poi ti possono vietare di farlo giocare. Bisogna puntare sui giovani, crescerli a zero euro e rivenderli a 30- 40 milioni è il modo migliore per realizzare profitti che poi ti permettono di fare altri acquisti. E i tifosi capirebbero. Pato e Ibrahimovic? *È un altro discorso, Ibrahimovic per esempio sarà libero di scegliere la sua nuova squadra.È un giocatore fantastico, da tifoso lo adoro per l’altezza abbinata all’agilità. Sul mercato però non decido io. *E il mio giocatore preferito in assoluto ce l’ho già in squadra: Suso* . *Ho chiesto l'esonero di Gattuso dopo Milan - Betis?* Gli allenatori si valutano sui risultati. Oggi il Milan va più forte dell’anno scorso e Rino ha fatto meglio del suo predecessore. Dunque il tema non si pone. In più vedo che la squadra ha assorbito la sua grinta, anche se sarebbe meglio non si trasformasse in proteste. È vero che il primo tempo con il Betis mi ha rattristato profondamente ma, seppur con i lacrimoni, non mi è mai sfuggita alcuna battuta sull’esonero. E il Betis s’è rivelato una gran bella squadra: Lo Celso è fortissimo e ultimamente *i nostri avversari europei sono stati capaci di farne quattro al Barcellona*. Il prossimo derby voglio vincerlo, ma quando gli interisti non sono un mio competitor diretto non ho ostilità particolari. Contro il Tottenham tifavo per loro. Mi piacciono perché sono grandi, grossi e forti. Ma per essere l’anti Juve hanno troppi inciampi. Con *Marotta* non c’è mai stata trattativa, avevamo già scelto il nostro a.d.. Lo stesso vale per Paratici:
> l’ho visto una volta, ma allo stadio. *Abbiamo mai cercato Conte?* Magari non me l’hanno detto, ma io non l’ho mai sentito menzionare da nessuno. E personalmente non ho nemmeno il suo numero di cellulare. *Champions decisiva *per tirare le somme?* In tutte le carte del nostro business plan di quest’anno non prevediamo la Champions*. L’anno prossimo sì, se non la centrassimo servirebbe un pia- no B. È chiaro che noi dovremmo esserci sempre, perché è il traino che tira dietro tutto. Leo e Maldini? Sono un nostro grande successo, hanno dato stabilità e competenza a un club che negli ultimi anni le aveva perse per strada. Paolo l’ho visto benissimo, è sereno. Essere in tandem con Leo gli ha semplificato le cose. * Gazidis?*Ha svolto per nove anni lo stesso incarico all’Arsenal, e lo ha fatto bene. Sa di sport e non perché giocava bene a pallone, e in più arriva da un mondo colto, è laureato in legge a Oxford. Sarà lui a gestire la macchina: io farò un passo indietro. Il Milan ha il problema vitale di aumentare ricavi, che oggi sono gli stessi del 2003 a fronte di spese per pagare i giocatori doppie o triple. *Siccome non c’è più un mecenate che copre le uscite, occorre un’altra filosofia: Gazidis con l’Arsenal l’ha percorsa.* In generale in Premier sono partiti prima di noi nel trasformare il calcio in business, per esempio vendono i diritti tv diversamente dalla nostra Lega. Però ho fiducia che la Serie A torni a essere quello che era. Le nostre squadre impegnate in coppa, è un’idea, potrebbero giocare in
> giorni e orari, magari nel week end a mezzogiorno, che favoriscano i mercati orientali o americani. *Questione stadio?* E’ al primo posto. Io ho fatto 1909 un’inversione a “U” rispetto al-
> la precedente proprietà, vorrei uno stadio nuovo insieme all’Inter: un modo per dimezzare investimenti e manutenzioni raddoppiando il valore degli sponsor. Con più partite ogni settimana tra coppa e visibilità sarebbe pazzesca. Lo stadio aumenta i ricavi di 40-50 milioni l’anno e un grande sponsor potrebbe dargli il nome, avremmo la coda di aziende internazionali interessate all’investimento. incasseremmo molto più di quello che fanno a Torino con l’Allianz. *Socio di minoranza?* Non ci sono trattative, zero
> nessun socio in vista e nemmeno lo si cerca. Elliott ha un disegno di ampio respiro da realizzare in 3-5 anni. Deve prima creare valore se un giorno vorrà disinvestire. È quello che un fondo fa di mestiere e i loro numeri, dal 1978 a oggi, dicono che lo fanno benissimo. Se poi arriva un compratore fantastico chissà, ma ora non esiste una simile prospettiva. Gordon Singer segue attentamente la parte investimenti, acquisti e cessioni. Berlusconi e Galliani? Ho una quota del Vicenza e quando abbiamo battuto il Monza sembravamo il Real. Adriano è un tifosissimo rossonero e un grande esperto di calcio, se parla lo ascolto. Berlusconi mi chiama ogni tanto, ha le sue idee, molto decise. Yonghong LI? Non so dove sia finito. A posteriori non è stata un'operazione di successo nè per il Milan nè per lui".



Voglio sperare che sia tutta una facciata in vista dell'imminente incontro con l'uefa, della serie manteniamo un profilo basso/mediocre e magari ci cascano altrimenti sono dolori.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Anche il discorso sui giovani ma che vuol dire? Che se scopro un Kakà invece di godermi un pallone d'oro lo devo cedere per fare plusvalenza? e Dove lo trovo DOPO un altro Kakà??
> Confido che Leo e Paolo abbiano le idee più chiare..Senno a fine anno cedano Romagnoli e Cutrone..ci facciamo 80-90 milioni di plusvalenza facili facili...sai poi che festa sotto Casa Milan?!?!



Io immagino che il suo discorso sia : 

Se trovo il nuovo Kakà me lo coccolo e lo faccio diventare un campioncino al Milan ma diversamente è giusto creare una base di giocatori pronti per la Serie A ( e magari non da Milan ) da utilizzare come "contante" per fare delle belle plusvalenze. 

Il discorso come ha scritto qualcuno in termini manageriali non fa una piega. 

Per il resto concordo con te, bisogna sempre nella vita porsi obbiettivi alti ma che però siano reali e realizzabili.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Novembre 2018)

Scaroni non è il mio presidente.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Perdonami Lollo..se hai letto qualche mio intervento sai bene come io sia assolutamente realista sul percorso obbligato e lungo che serve per tornare al vertice e sai anche che fino ad oggi ho in pieno sostenuto il modus operandi di Elliott a partire dalla pianificazione aziendale prima che sul campo etc...
> 
> Ma queste dichiarazioni io non le mando giù, sono imbarazzanti proprio perché pronunciate dal "presidente del Milan" e non della Lazio...
> 
> ...



Veramente è esattamente quello che abbiamo fatto con Kakà. E' arrivato a 21 anni come un signor nessuno, è cresciuto con noi e raggiunto l'apice della sua carriera (aveva 27 anni) lo abbiamo ceduto al Real facendo un'importante plusvalenza per l'epoca, soprattutto quando le sue richieste di ingaggio erano andate fuori dai parametri.

Fare una politica simile non significa essere necessariamente la Roma. Si può acquistare e vendere giocatori facendo del buon trading, migliorando la qualità della rosa anno dopo anno e magari anche vincere, o andarci vicino.


----------



## Davidoff (16 Novembre 2018)

Come dico da un pezzo, il grande Milan è morto definitivamente. Ci restano solo le maglie e il nome, nulla più. Abbiamo perso l'ambizione di arrivare primi, di vincere. Mi incavolavo come una iena già quando Galliani diceva di puntare alla Champions e accontentarsi del quarto posto, quella non è mentalità vincente, bisogna vincere sempre, tutto.
Questi qua creeranno una Roma 2.0, società con i conti in ordine che sistema il bilancio con il player trading, pregando ogni anno che il giocattolo riassemblato funzioni per arrivare in CL e mandare avanti il ciclo, fino a che non troveranno un compratore e si ripartirà da zero per l'ennesima volta. 
La Juventus farà 20 e passa scudetti di fila perché, oltre ad uno strapotere economico/politico assoluto, ha una mentalità che noi non abbiamo più e che non c'è modo di recuperare se non vinci mai, specialmente se non hai nemmeno l'ambizione di farlo. Mi tocca ammettere che i cugini, che ho perculato per la maggior parte della mia vita, hanno più ambizione e voglia di vincere di noi e saranno loro a provare a scalzare i gobbi dal trono.


----------



## Davidoff (16 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Veramente è esattamente quello che abbiamo fatto con Kakà. E' arrivato a 21 anni come un signor nessuno, è cresciuto con noi e raggiunto l'apice della sua carriera lo abbiamo ceduto al Real facendo un'importante plusvalenza per l'epoca, soprattutto quando le sue richieste di ingaggio erano andate fuori dai parametri.
> 
> Fare una politica simile non significa essere necessariamente la Roma. Si può acquistare e vendere giocatori facendo del buon trading, migliorando la qualità della rosa anno dopo anno e magari anche vincere, o andarci vicino. L'Atletico Madrid in fin dei conta cosa ha fatto e sta facendo?



L'Atletico ha vinto una Liga per miracolo e dubito che ne rivincerà un'altra a breve. Non hanno la capacità di trattenere a lungo i giocatori più forti dalle lusinghe delle big e non è facile scovare un nuovo Griezmann o Diego Costa dopo averlo venduto. Senza l'ambizione di vincere i giocatori top vogliono emigrare, in Italia al momento sai che se non giochi nella Juventus non vincerai mai una mazza e se anche in futuro le cose resteranno così (come credo) prepariamoci a vedere i Romagnoli e i Cutrone che chiedono di andare dai gobbi per riempire un pò la bacheca.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> L'Atletico ha vinto una Liga per miracolo e dubito che ne rivincerà un'altra a breve. Non hanno la capacità di trattenere a lungo i giocatori più forti dalle lusinghe delle big e non è facile scovare un nuovo Griezmann o Diego Costa dopo averlo venduto. Senza l'ambizione di vincere i giocatori top vogliono emigrare, in Italia al momento sai che se non giochi nella Juventus non vincerai mai una mazza e se anche in futuro le cose resteranno così (come credo) prepariamoci a vedere i Romagnoli e i Cutrone che chiedono di andare dai gobbi per riempire un pò la bacheca.



Beh vincere non è semplice a prescindere. Puoi fare le cose per bene e non vincere comunque.
L'Atletico lotta ogni anno con Real e Barça, arrivando anche spesso prima di loro in classifica, ha giocato due finali di Champions e vinto due Europa League.
Negli utlimi anni hanno la capacità di trattenere i migliori eccome, Griezmann ha appena rinnovato a 20 milioni netti l'anno, hanno ricomprato Diego Costa, per Gimenez rifiutano ogni offerta. Per Simeone si parla di un rinnovo a cifre vicine a quelle di Griezmann. Mi sa che in parecchi hanno un'immagine decisamente distorta di cosa sia l'Atletico oggi nel calcio mondiale, mi pare.
E parliamo dell'Atletico... se ha funzionato con loro figuariamoci se funzionerebbe con noi.


----------



## Roccoro (16 Novembre 2018)

Scaroni ha fatto una dichiarazione intelligente: preferisce andare in Champions per te 3 anni consecutivi (che non preclude la vincita di uno o più campionati) che vincerne 1 e non fare la Champions negli altri 2 anni


----------



## Didaco (16 Novembre 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Scaroni ha fatto una dichiarazione intelligente: preferisce andare in Champions per te 3 anni consecutivi (che non preclude la vincita di uno o più campionati) che vincerne 1 e non fare la Champions negli altri 2 anni



Salute, fratello. Che poi per ora sono discorsi meramente teorici visto che al momento siamo lontanissimi da qualsiasi discorso scudetto e se dovessimo arrivare quarti sarebbe già un'impresa.
Io mi voglio fidare del progetto Elliott che, sebbene si basi su un discorso di incremento del valore a 3/5 anni per poi probabilmente rivendere, sta costruendo una solida base dirigenziale: Leonardo, Gazidis (non è una cosa da sottovalutare aver acquisito l'AD da uno dei principali club della premier!), Maldini... Solo qualche mese fa eravamo con Fassone e Mirabelli, prima ancora Cravatta Gialla, Maiorino, Barbarella.......


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Veramente è esattamente quello che abbiamo fatto con Kakà. E' arrivato a 21 anni come un signor nessuno, è cresciuto con noi e raggiunto l'apice della sua carriera (aveva 27 anni) lo abbiamo ceduto al Real facendo un'importante plusvalenza per l'epoca, soprattutto quando le sue richieste di ingaggio erano andate fuori dai parametri.
> 
> Fare una politica simile non significa essere necessariamente la Roma. Si può acquistare e vendere giocatori facendo del buon trading, migliorando la qualità della rosa anno dopo anno e magari anche vincere, o andarci vicino.



Kakà è stato ceduto dopo 6 stagioni e un centinaio di gol..L'abbiamo venduto da "usato" come Sheva non all'apice...
Poi oggi un giovane a zero dove lo trovi? Paquetà l'hai pagato 40 milioni..


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Novembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io immagino che il suo discorso sia :
> 
> Se trovo il nuovo Kakà me lo coccolo e lo faccio diventare un campioncino al Milan ma diversamente è giusto creare una base di giocatori pronti per la Serie A ( e magari non da Milan ) da utilizzare come "contante" per fare delle belle plusvalenze.
> 
> ...



Mah..io spero di aver capito male davvero..perché questa intervista mi è sembrata davvero brutta e poco "grintosa"


----------



## Aron (16 Novembre 2018)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Voglio sperare che sia tutta una facciata in vista dell'imminente incontro con l'uefa, della serie manteniamo un profilo basso/mediocre e magari ci cascano altrimenti sono dolori.



Ne usciremo solo e soltanto quando arriverà una nuova proprietà.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Kakà è stato ceduto dopo 6 stagioni e un centinaio di gol..L'abbiamo venduto da "usato" come Sheva non all'apice...
> Poi oggi un giovane a zero dove lo trovi? Paquetà l'hai pagato 40 milioni..



Kaka aveva 27 anni quando lo abbiamo ceduto, era all'apice della sua carriera anche se per il Real si è rivelato un bidone.

Bisogna relativizzare. Se teniamo Paqueta 6 stagioni e lo rivendiamo a 100 ecco fatta la plusvalenza.
Questa è l'unica strada, non ce ne sono altre. Penso che insomma documentandosi un po' su quello che gira nel calcio mondiale si capisca facilmente.
Il punto è che poi i soldi che si incassano dalle cessioni vanno reinvestiti bene per cercare di mantenere i risultati e dunque il circolo virtuoso tra campo e bilancio. Questa è la vera sfida, ma lo è per noi come per il Real Madrid eh, non pensare che per loro sia diverso, basta che tu dia un'occhiata alla rosa del Real e conti quanti giocatori hanno preso giovanissimi o addirittura dal settore giovanile...

Poi se qualcuno crede ancora agli sceicchi e i cinesi allora di meritava Yonghong Li secondo me.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io immagino che il suo discorso sia :
> 
> Se trovo il nuovo Kakà me lo coccolo e lo faccio diventare un campioncino al Milan ma diversamente è giusto creare una base di giocatori pronti per la Serie A ( e magari non da Milan ) da utilizzare come "contante" per fare delle belle plusvalenze.
> 
> ...



Ma il discorso è che non c'è alternativa ragazzi... va bene sognare ad occhi aperti e rifiutare la realtà perchè è troppo brutta, ma la strada è una sola.

Poniamo che Paqueta faccia la stessa strada di Kaka, stia da noi 5 o 6 stagioni come Kaka e arrivi ad essere una stella del calcio mondiale del Brasile... se noi nel frattempo non abbiamo migliorato il bilancio, quello ti chiede 20 milioni netti di stipendio che è quello che guadagna un giocatore di vertice in Spagna o Inghilterra... e noi con i 200 milioni scarsi di ricavi di oggi come facciamo a darglieli???
E' ovvio che in una situazione simile sei semplicemente obbligato a cederlo. Non è una questione di ambizioni, è che il calcio mondiale funziona così, i soldi sono l'olio dell'intero motore c'è poco da fare e l'unica strada è aumentare i ricavi per avere ambizioni serie.

Se non mettiamo in moto il meccanismo per aumentare i ricavi (ergo ci qualifichiamo con costanza alla Champions) ogni dichiarazione di grandi obiettivi è puro blabla.


----------



## Djici (16 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Kaka aveva 27 anni quando lo abbiamo ceduto, era all'apice della sua carriera anche se per il Real si è rivelato un bidone.
> 
> Bisogna relativizzare. Se teniamo Paqueta 6 stagioni e lo rivendiamo a 100 ecco fatta la plusvalenza.
> Questa è l'unica strada, non ce ne sono altre. Penso che insomma documentandosi un po' su quello che gira nel calcio mondiale si capisca facilmente.
> ...



Il player trading deve essere fatto sui giocatori di secondo piano. Non certo sui migliori. 
Come fa la Juve con i giovani in prestito in provincia. 
Il discorso iniziale e che si voleva tornare sul tetto del mondo (solo io lo ricordo quel comunicato?)... E invece dopo due mesi sono già li a dire che è meglio fare 3 CL di fila che un scudetto è magari 2 El. 
Il presidente del Milan non può di certo dire queste cose. Si parte sempre con la voglia di vincere tutto... Non certo piazzarsi. 
Hanno ragione gli altri utenti che dicono che gli altri giocatori di livello non vorranno venire al Milan sentendo le parole del presidente.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Kaka aveva 27 anni quando lo abbiamo ceduto, era all'apice della sua carriera anche se per il Real si è rivelato un bidone.
> 
> Bisogna relativizzare. Se teniamo Paqueta 6 stagioni e lo rivendiamo a 100 ecco fatta la plusvalenza.
> Questa è l'unica strada, non ce ne sono altre. Penso che insomma documentandosi un po' su quello che gira nel calcio mondiale si capisca facilmente.
> ...



Per noi tifosi distaccarci dai campioni/beniamini non è mai semplice perchè certi affari saranno vantaggiosi per il bilancio ma fanno male al cuore.
Ragionando però da commercialista devo riconoscere che le cessioni di sheva e kaka furono geniali perchè ci privammo di due fenomeni a prezzi altissimi ma che avevano dato tutto o quasi.
Quello di cui non mi capacito è che scaroni in questa intervista non solo svela questi piani ma parla addirittura di cifre : prendere i giovani e venderli a 30-40 mln.
Perchè a quel prezzo ? Cosa vuol dire ?
Vendere a 40 mln vuol dire fare il cagliari di turno o cosa???
Forse parla solo delle operazioni marginali che servono per creare liquidità.


----------



## Goro (16 Novembre 2018)

Spero solo che dopo questi step intermedi che dovrebbero portarci stabilmente in Champions, la mentalità cambi... altrimenti il miliardo di valore se lo scordano


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Kaka aveva 27 anni quando lo abbiamo ceduto, era all'apice della sua carriera anche se per il Real si è rivelato un bidone.
> 
> Bisogna relativizzare. Se teniamo Paqueta 6 stagioni e lo rivendiamo a 100 ecco fatta la plusvalenza.
> Questa è l'unica strada, non ce ne sono altre. Penso che insomma documentandosi un po' su quello che gira nel calcio mondiale si capisca facilmente.
> ...



Scusa ma io vedo le big europee e guardo i loro campioni..non mi pare li cedano per fare cassa..poi magari è una mia impressione errata..un conto è se cedi giocatori di contorno..ma non i big..

Ragazzi no no no, non ci siamo proprio...guardate che ste cose qua, cedere i Top della rosa, sono le cose che fanno a Roma...si certo sistemi i bilanci..ma NON VINCI mai così...

Ora noi facciamo l'esempio di Kakà..si certo..bella plusvalenza..ma se quell'anno avessimo voluto rimpiazzarlo invece di puntare alla dismissione chi avremmo dovuto prendere? E quanto sarebbe costato?
Poi per vincere sere creare uno zoccolo duro, un senso di gruppo..non vinci mai con un ambiente dove tutti si sentono sul mercato o sanno che se tizio fa una stagione top se ne va...


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il player trading deve essere fatto sui giocatori di secondo piano. Non certo sui migliori.
> Come fa la Juve con i giovani in prestito in provincia.
> Il discorso iniziale e che si voleva tornare sul tetto del mondo (solo io lo ricordo quel comunicato?)... E invece dopo due mesi sono già li a dire che è meglio fare 3 CL di fila che un scudetto è magari 2 El.
> Il presidente del Milan non può di certo dire queste cose. Si parte sempre con la voglia di vincere tutto... Non certo piazzarsi.
> Hanno ragione gli altri utenti che dicono che gli altri giocatori di livello non vorranno venire al Milan sentendo le parole del presidente.



I giocatori di livello non ci vengono comunque al Milan di oggi se non ci qualifichiamo alla Champions.
Il presidente può anche dichiarare che il nostro obiettivo è vincere tutto, che siamo forti come la Juventus e i favoriti dell'EL perchè noi siamo il Milan e questo deve essere... ma i giocatori mica sono scemi, la realtà la vedono.

Detto questo, Higuain dimostra che se noi gli diamo il 50% in più di quanto guadagnano da un'altra parte delle parole dei presidenti ai giocatori interessa relativamente.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma io vedo le big europee e guardo i loro campioni..non mi pare li cedano per fare cassa..poi magari è una mia impressione errata..un conto è se cedi giocatori di contorno..ma non i big..
> 
> Ragazzi no no no, non ci siamo proprio...guardate che ste cose qua, cedere i Top della rosa, sono le cose che fanno a Roma...si certo sistemi i bilanci..ma NON VINCI mai così...
> 
> ...



Senza fare tanti km, la Juventus ha ceduto Vidal, Pogba Bonucci e Higuain in questi anni. Il punto è che quei soldi li hanno reinvestiti bene migliorando costantemente il livello della rosa. Che è quello che dobbiamo fare noi.

Comunque io non ho detto che DOBBIAMO cedere i big della rosa, ovviamente, casomai che SEI COSTRETTO a cederli se loro sono big e tu non lo sei... 

Ma in ogni caso parliamo veramente della fuffa e di sogni a occhi aperti, la verità è che:
- NON siamo un top club ormai da parecchi anni
- NON abbiamo il fatturato dei top club, anzi è oggi vicino a quello della Roma
- NON partecipiamo alla Champions da una vita, altro che vincere lo scudetto
- NON abbiamo un bilancio in pari dagli anni 90 e nelle ultime stagioni è stato minimo un meno 85 milioni
- NON siamo in linea con il FPF e dunque ci saranno sanzioni e limiti imposti
- NON possiamo permetterci nessun top player vero, di quelli che ti fanno vincere la Champions, per i motivi sopra

Con questo scenario parliamo di ambizioni di vittoria, a me pare che o viviamo tutti su Marte o siamo rimasti a venti anni fa...


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Senza fare tanti km, la Juventus ha ceduto Vidal, Pogba Bonucci e Higuain in questi anni. Il punto è che quei soldi li hanno reinvestiti bene migliorando costantemente il livello della rosa. Che è quello che dobbiamo fare noi.
> 
> Comunque io non ho detto che DOBBIAMO cedere i big della rosa, ovviamente, casomai che SEI COSTRETTO a cederli se loro sono big e tu non lo sei...
> 
> ...



Fatico davvero a capire perché purtroppo sono abituato a credere alle persone..se Elliott mi dice che vuole riportare in un 5 anni il Milan nelle prime 10 squadre in Europa mi aspetto azioni che servano a questo non che si parli come fossimo la Roma..

Ok, oggi non siamo una Big..ma vogliamo tornare una Big o no?

La Juve è innegabile che abbia avuto un crescendo tecnico e di investimenti..ma che ve lo dico a fare? Sono partiti prendendo i Vidal e po sono passati agli Higuain, Pjanic, Douglas Costa per finire con CR7....certo hanno fatto pure delle cessioni, verissimo..ma l'unica vera cessione TOP è stata Pogba..il resto operazioni logiche..se cedo Higuain per prendere CR7 ci sta eccome..


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per noi tifosi distaccarci dai campioni/beniamini non è mai semplice perchè certi affari saranno vantaggiosi per il bilancio ma fanno male al cuore.
> Ragionando però da commercialista devo riconoscere che le cessioni di sheva e kaka furono geniali perchè ci privammo di due fenomeni a prezzi altissimi ma che avevano dato tutto o quasi.
> Quello di cui non mi capacito è che scaroni in questa intervista non solo svela questi piani ma parla addirittura di cifre : prendere i giovani e venderli a 30-40 mln.
> Perchè a quel prezzo ? Cosa vuol dire ?
> ...



Entrando nel merito di Scaroni a me non piace fin dall'inizio perchè è un personaggio molto vicino a Berlusconi, quindi a prescindere mi piace poco.
Però nel merito delle sue parole per me dice una cosa ovvia, in verità, basta osservare come funziona il calcio mondiale. Poi che ai tifosi non piacciano certe cose dipende... alla fine ai tifosi piace vincere, i giocatori vanno e vengono a parte le grandi bandiere che però sono pochissime ormai.

Sulle cifre in effetti mi è parsa una cosa molto ingenua. 40 milioni costano i giovani che dovremo acquistare, non quelli che dovremo vendere.

Comunque riflettendo freddamente per ritornare grandi ci sarà anche bisogno di una piazza che appoggi scelte alle volte dolorose per crescere e francamente non credo che il Milan sia la piazza giusta, io temo soprattutto questo.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Fatico davvero a capire perché purtroppo sono abituato a credere alle persone..se Elliott mi dice che vuole riportare in un 5 anni il Milan nelle prime 10 squadre in Europa mi aspetto azioni che servano a questo non che si parli come fossimo la Roma..
> 
> Ok, oggi non siamo una Big..ma vogliamo tornare una Big o no?
> 
> La Juve è innegabile che abbia avuto un crescendo tecnico e di investimenti..ma che ve lo dico a fare? Sono partiti prendendo i Vidal e po sono passati agli Higuain, Pjanic, Douglas Costa per finire con CR7....certo hanno fatto pure delle cessioni, verissimo..ma l'unica vera cessione TOP è stata Pogba..il resto operazioni logiche..se cedo Higuain per prendere CR7 ci sta eccome..



No piano hai preso l'esempio estremo e sbagliato, la Juve ha venduto Pogba Bonucci e Vidal per Dybala, Pjanic, Mandzukic, Cuadrado, Bernardeschi, Douglas Costa, Benatia... sono cessioni logiche fino ad un certo punto, hanno ceduto titolarissimi della squadra per prendere giocatori tutti da verificare o da rilanciare. C'è una bella differenza.

Hanno fatto cessioni importanti per finanziare un progetto di crescita generale della squadra, secondo caratteristiche dei giocatori ben studiate e seguendo una linea coerente. Che è quello che giocoforza dovremo fare.

Oppure non so, magari vendiamo qualche elemento marginale della squadra tipo Musacchio e Castillejo e compriamo Neymar, ma secondo me non funziona così, anche a logica...

Per tornare ad essere una big c'è una strada sola percorribile e serviranno 5 anni, prospettiva citata "ufficialmente" da Elliott, ma dovremo qualificarci con costanza alla Champions altrimenti sono parole vane.


----------



## Garrincha (16 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per noi tifosi distaccarci dai campioni/beniamini non è mai semplice perchè certi affari saranno vantaggiosi per il bilancio ma fanno male al cuore.
> Ragionando però da commercialista devo riconoscere che le cessioni di sheva e kaka furono geniali perchè ci privammo di due fenomeni a prezzi altissimi ma che avevano dato tutto o quasi.
> Quello di cui non mi capacito è che scaroni in questa intervista non solo svela questi piani ma parla addirittura di cifre : prendere i giovani e venderli a 30-40 mln.
> Perchè a quel prezzo ? Cosa vuol dire ?
> ...



Beh parla di giocatori a zero ceduti a 30-40 milioni, che possono essere quelli presi a parametro zero come Suso che quelli provenienti dalla primavera come Calabria o De Sciglio.

Perché a quel prezzo? Guardando il bicchiere mezzo pieno vuol dire che stai cedendo seconde linee o che ritieni sacrificabili per rafforzarti, il Cagliari vende il suo miglior giocatore a quel prezzo, il Milan un esubero rimpiazzabile perché se nei prossimi anni i suoi giocatori cardine varranno massimo 40 milioni in Champions non ti qualifichi


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No piano hai preso l'esempio estremo e sbagliato, la Juve ha venduto Pogba Bonucci e Vidal per Dybala, Pjanic, Mandzukic, Cuadrado, Bernardeschi, Douglas Costa, Benatia... sono cessioni logiche fino ad un certo punto, hanno ceduto titolarissimi della squadra per prendere giocatori tutti da verificare o da rilanciare. C'è una bella differenza.
> 
> Hanno fatto cessioni importanti per finanziare un progetto di crescita generale della squadra, secondo caratteristiche dei giocatori ben studiate e seguendo una linea coerente. Che è quello che giocoforza dovremo fare.
> 
> ...



Ma guarda che io non chiedo il super top alla neymar o colpi da 80 milioni eh..mi sono spiegato male forse..
Per me è chiaro che deve azzeccare i colpi giusti prendendo gente su cifre accettabili per i nostri bilanci..ma proprio perché quelli da 100 milioni non li posso prendere se poi voglia il cielo ne scopro uno in erba poi me lo godo io se voglio tornare a vincere..sennò ripeto, siamo la Roma.

La Juve ha ceduto Pogba vero..ma l'ha fatto perché sapeva che per rinforzarsi aveva bisogno di un bomber top e di un regista e così ha preso Pjanic e Higuain..questa è strategia..non hanno venduto Pogba per soldi..si sono rinforzati

La cessione di Bonucci non la considero..fu il giocatore a chiederla


----------



## danjr (16 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Scaroni, intervistato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, ha parlato di Milan, di Ibrahimovic e di mercato. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Quanto manca per arrivare all'obiettivo? Nel calcio ci sono due montagne da scalare contemporaneamente, quella sportiva e quella economica: sono intrecciate e tenute insieme dal Fair play. Il ragionamento è complessivo e deve portare a cambiare le logiche di espansione del nostro campionato. Dobbiamo guardare all’Oriente e in America, perché per riportare qui i gran-di campioni tutto passa dall’audience mondiale. Il Milan potrebbe essere avvantaggiato: è il club italiano con il maggior numero di tifosi sparsi nel pianeta. *Non vogliamo restino vecchi signori che ricordano vecchie glorie, vogliamo tornare a livelli economici e sportivi eccellenti.* Juve modello? E' l'unica società che si è messa a a percorrere la strada dei club inglesi, nello stadio, nel gestire la tifoseria a livello internazionale, nella preparazione digitale. È un modello, certo. Ma lo dico anche se Agnelli non condividerà: *vincere sette scudetti di fila è un bellissimo record, ma ormai i titoli nazionali perdono peso in favore delle competizioni europee. In Cina o in Brasile guardano le coppe più che i campionati. Per questo preferisco un Milan qualificato tre volte in Champions piuttosto che vincere uno scudetto. *Deluso dal KO contro la Juve? Il Milan non mi è spiaciuto, e oggi perdere contro la Juve ci sta. Noi lo abbiamo fatto per colpa di due episodi. Nell’insieme ho visto carattere e voglia di combattere nonostante le tante assenze che ci penalizzano. Aver interrotto una serie positiva non mi allarma, al contrario degli infortuni. *Higuain* subirà una multa? Salvini ha espresso un parere durissimo ma ha parlato da tifoso. Anch’io lo sono ma in certe situazioni devo vedere le cose con distanza, ho la necessità di prendere delle decisioni. Higuain è normalmente piutto stonervoso, con la Juve a maggior ragione. E dopo aver sbagliato un rigore cruciale era nervoso al quadrato. Guardo all’episodio da due diversi punti di vista. Da quello negativo parliamo di un professionista di 30anni e non di 18, deve sapersi.trattenere. Da quello positivo, e il ricorso viene da qui, non ha insultato nessuno, ha controllato meglio la sua lingua del suo corpo. Sarà poi lui stesso a spiegare la propria versione alla corte. Sottolineo che di questo momento di sbandamento ha chiesto scusa, a noi tutti e al- l’arbitro. Era davvero costernato. Alla fine del processo, non a metà, vedremo se intervenire anche noi come società. Milan in Uefa, quale la strategia? Vado in Svizzera lunedì, l’audizione sarà martedì mattina alle nove e mezza. In queste ore invieremo tutta la documentazione e ci auguriamo che ogni cosa proceda per il verso giusto. A decidere saranno magistrati della corte europea, totalmente indipendenti. In più non hanno un compito difficilissimo: sul fatto che nel periodo tra il 2014 e il 2017 la società abbia violato i vincoli del Financial Fair play entrambe le parti concordano. Va solo stabilita una sanzione proporzionata alla colpa, come ha chiesto il Tas di Losanna. L’analisi del bilancio futuro è uno step successivo e avverrà in primavera. L'Uefa Ha fatto bene a dotarsi di questo strumento, anche se certi meccanismi devono essere affinati. Buttare valanghe di soldisenza dover rendere conto a nessuno e poter giocare un campionato senza contendenti non va bene. In casi come il nostro è difficile star dentro certi parametri: se vuoi riprendere la posizione sportiva che credi ti competa, devi fare degli investimenti. *Ma oggi è inutile comprare perfino Messi, se poi ti possono vietare di farlo giocare. Bisogna puntare sui giovani, crescerli a zero euro e rivenderli a 30- 40 milioni è il modo migliore per realizzare profitti che poi ti permettono di fare altri acquisti. E i tifosi capirebbero. Pato e Ibrahimovic? *È un altro discorso, Ibrahimovic per esempio sarà libero di scegliere la sua nuova squadra.È un giocatore fantastico, da tifoso lo adoro per l’altezza abbinata all’agilità. Sul mercato però non decido io. *E il mio giocatore preferito in assoluto ce l’ho già in squadra: Suso* . *Ho chiesto l'esonero di Gattuso dopo Milan - Betis?* Gli allenatori si valutano sui risultati. Oggi il Milan va più forte dell’anno scorso e Rino ha fatto meglio del suo predecessore. Dunque il tema non si pone. In più vedo che la squadra ha assorbito la sua grinta, anche se sarebbe meglio non si trasformasse in proteste. È vero che il primo tempo con il Betis mi ha rattristato profondamente ma, seppur con i lacrimoni, non mi è mai sfuggita alcuna battuta sull’esonero. E il Betis s’è rivelato una gran bella squadra: Lo Celso è fortissimo e ultimamente *i nostri avversari europei sono stati capaci di farne quattro al Barcellona*. Il prossimo derby voglio vincerlo, ma quando gli interisti non sono un mio competitor diretto non ho ostilità particolari. Contro il Tottenham tifavo per loro. Mi piacciono perché sono grandi, grossi e forti. Ma per essere l’anti Juve hanno troppi inciampi. Con *Marotta* non c’è mai stata trattativa, avevamo già scelto il nostro a.d.. Lo stesso vale per Paratici:
> l’ho visto una volta, ma allo stadio. *Abbiamo mai cercato Conte?* Magari non me l’hanno detto, ma io non l’ho mai sentito menzionare da nessuno. E personalmente non ho nemmeno il suo numero di cellulare. *Champions decisiva *per tirare le somme?* In tutte le carte del nostro business plan di quest’anno non prevediamo la Champions*. L’anno prossimo sì, se non la centrassimo servirebbe un pia- no B. È chiaro che noi dovremmo esserci sempre, perché è il traino che tira dietro tutto. Leo e Maldini? Sono un nostro grande successo, hanno dato stabilità e competenza a un club che negli ultimi anni le aveva perse per strada. Paolo l’ho visto benissimo, è sereno. Essere in tandem con Leo gli ha semplificato le cose. * Gazidis?*Ha svolto per nove anni lo stesso incarico all’Arsenal, e lo ha fatto bene. Sa di sport e non perché giocava bene a pallone, e in più arriva da un mondo colto, è laureato in legge a Oxford. Sarà lui a gestire la macchina: io farò un passo indietro. Il Milan ha il problema vitale di aumentare ricavi, che oggi sono gli stessi del 2003 a fronte di spese per pagare i giocatori doppie o triple. *Siccome non c’è più un mecenate che copre le uscite, occorre un’altra filosofia: Gazidis con l’Arsenal l’ha percorsa.* In generale in Premier sono partiti prima di noi nel trasformare il calcio in business, per esempio vendono i diritti tv diversamente dalla nostra Lega. Però ho fiducia che la Serie A torni a essere quello che era. Le nostre squadre impegnate in coppa, è un’idea, potrebbero giocare in
> giorni e orari, magari nel week end a mezzogiorno, che favoriscano i mercati orientali o americani. *Questione stadio?* E’ al primo posto. Io ho fatto 1909 un’inversione a “U” rispetto al-
> la precedente proprietà, vorrei uno stadio nuovo insieme all’Inter: un modo per dimezzare investimenti e manutenzioni raddoppiando il valore degli sponsor. Con più partite ogni settimana tra coppa e visibilità sarebbe pazzesca. Lo stadio aumenta i ricavi di 40-50 milioni l’anno e un grande sponsor potrebbe dargli il nome, avremmo la coda di aziende internazionali interessate all’investimento. incasseremmo molto più di quello che fanno a Torino con l’Allianz. *Socio di minoranza?* Non ci sono trattative, zero
> nessun socio in vista e nemmeno lo si cerca. Elliott ha un disegno di ampio respiro da realizzare in 3-5 anni. Deve prima creare valore se un giorno vorrà disinvestire. È quello che un fondo fa di mestiere e i loro numeri, dal 1978 a oggi, dicono che lo fanno benissimo. Se poi arriva un compratore fantastico chissà, ma ora non esiste una simile prospettiva. Gordon Singer segue attentamente la parte investimenti, acquisti e cessioni. Berlusconi e Galliani? Ho una quota del Vicenza e quando abbiamo battuto il Monza sembravamo il Real. Adriano è un tifosissimo rossonero e un grande esperto di calcio, se parla lo ascolto. Berlusconi mi chiama ogni tanto, ha le sue idee, molto decise. Yonghong LI? Non so dove sia finito. A posteriori non è stata un'operazione di successo nè per il Milan nè per lui".



Intervista che mi è piaciuta davvero molto, concordo su tutto


----------



## numero 3 (16 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma anche vincendo lo scudetto si va in champions.
> Questa è la mentalità da napoli e roma che hanno quel posticino fisso per l'europa, anche grazie alle nostre sciagure, e hanno contribuito a trasformare il campionato italiano in quello scozzese, non pensandoci minimamente a lottare per il primo posto ma impegnate solo affinchè tutto rimanga allo stato attuale.
> Questo non è sport.



Giusto quoto Tutto, puntare al 4° posto è antisportivo e degradante PER IL TIFOSO a cui del bilancio dovrebbe fregare ZERO, inoltre e l'ho già scritto più volte significa fare un'intera campionato fra il 6/7° posto sperando nel filotto finale.
Non posso farci niente ovviamente ma questo NON È IL MILAN CHE VOGLIO.


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Novembre 2018)

Eh si perchè vincere lo scudetto non vuole dire Champions, quanta incompetenza, questi qui son peggio di Berlusconi e Galliani


----------



## Marcex7 (16 Novembre 2018)

Vincere questa serie A,non ti aiuta ad essere più competitivo in Europa perchè è un campionato mediocre.
Sono le batoste in CL e il confrontarsi con altre realtà europee che ti fa crescere la squadra


----------



## Davidoff (16 Novembre 2018)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Vincere questa serie A,non ti aiuta ad essere più competitivo in Europa perchè è un campionato mediocre.
> Sono le batoste in CL e il confrontarsi con altre realtà europee che ti fa crescere la squadra



Ma vincere lo scudetto significa avere una squadra attrezzata per andare più che bene anche in Champions, una cosa non esclude l'altra, anzi...bisogna giocarsela in ogni competizione, senza questa mentalità saremo la Roma 2.0.


----------



## camtut22 (16 Novembre 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Intervista che mi è piaciuta davvero molto, concordo su tutto



Galliani, sei tu?


----------



## Davidoff (16 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Senza fare tanti km, la Juventus ha ceduto Vidal, Pogba Bonucci e Higuain in questi anni. Il punto è che quei soldi li hanno reinvestiti bene migliorando costantemente il livello della rosa. Che è quello che dobbiamo fare noi.
> 
> Comunque io non ho detto che DOBBIAMO cedere i big della rosa, ovviamente, casomai che SEI COSTRETTO a cederli se loro sono big e tu non lo sei...
> 
> ...



Tutto vero, ma se già in partenza dobbiamo accontentarci solo di vivacchiare per stare in CL tutti gli anni per me non c'è modo di tornare dove eravamo. Del modello Arsenal non so che farmene, società che solo adesso sta provando realmente a migliorarsi dopo anni di quarti posti, con proprietari che contavano i ricavi soddisfatti fregandosene della competizione. Il Milan non può aspirare a quello, è una mentalità tossica che impedisce di mirare in alto e creare una cultura vincente.


----------



## jacky (16 Novembre 2018)

Questa intervista si riassume in una sola riga: TIFOSI, VOGLIAMO I VOSTRI SOLDI E NON VOGLIAMO VINCERE.

Duro e crudo... ma è così.

Una proprietà che preferisce tre quarti posti a due primi e un quinto è una proprietà che non merita di essere seguita in una sola gara stagionale.
Un ad preso per prendere a poco e rivendere a tanto.
Partite alle 10-12 di mattina per far vedere il calcio agli orientali.

Io ho tantissima stima di chi va a dare 6 milioni a questa gente... però davvero, se questi sono i presupposti, forse meglio conservarli e spenderli per altro... tanto certe sconfitte saranno sempre messe in preventivo, come detto dal Presidentissimo... basta che si fattura.


----------



## jacky (16 Novembre 2018)

Patetico su Gattuso, dà grinta, infervora il clima e fa giocare male la squadra... ma non ha il numero di Conte.
Tanto l'obiettivo è entrare in Champions tra due anni... Ma come si possono prendere "top player o mister" se si dicono certe cose?
E soprattutto, stare zitti su alcuni punti è troppo difficile? Pensa di far felici i tifosi sparando certe porcherie?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Novembre 2018)

.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Scaroni, intervistato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 16 novembre, ha parlato di Milan, di Ibrahimovic e di mercato. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Quanto manca per arrivare all'obiettivo? Nel calcio ci sono due montagne da scalare contemporaneamente, quella sportiva e quella economica: sono intrecciate e tenute insieme dal Fair play. Il ragionamento è complessivo e deve portare a cambiare le logiche di espansione del nostro campionato. Dobbiamo guardare all’Oriente e in America, perché per riportare qui i gran-di campioni tutto passa dall’audience mondiale. Il Milan potrebbe essere avvantaggiato: è il club italiano con il maggior numero di tifosi sparsi nel pianeta. *Non vogliamo restino vecchi signori che ricordano vecchie glorie, vogliamo tornare a livelli economici e sportivi eccellenti.* Juve modello? E' l'unica società che si è messa a a percorrere la strada dei club inglesi, nello stadio, nel gestire la tifoseria a livello internazionale, nella preparazione digitale. È un modello, certo. Ma lo dico anche se Agnelli non condividerà: *vincere sette scudetti di fila è un bellissimo record, ma ormai i titoli nazionali perdono peso in favore delle competizioni europee. In Cina o in Brasile guardano le coppe più che i campionati. Per questo preferisco un Milan qualificato tre volte in Champions piuttosto che vincere uno scudetto. *Deluso dal KO contro la Juve? Il Milan non mi è spiaciuto, e oggi perdere contro la Juve ci sta. Noi lo abbiamo fatto per colpa di due episodi. Nell’insieme ho visto carattere e voglia di combattere nonostante le tante assenze che ci penalizzano. Aver interrotto una serie positiva non mi allarma, al contrario degli infortuni. *Higuain* subirà una multa? Salvini ha espresso un parere durissimo ma ha parlato da tifoso. Anch’io lo sono ma in certe situazioni devo vedere le cose con distanza, ho la necessità di prendere delle decisioni. Higuain è normalmente piutto stonervoso, con la Juve a maggior ragione. E dopo aver sbagliato un rigore cruciale era nervoso al quadrato. Guardo all’episodio da due diversi punti di vista. Da quello negativo parliamo di un professionista di 30anni e non di 18, deve sapersi.trattenere. Da quello positivo, e il ricorso viene da qui, non ha insultato nessuno, ha controllato meglio la sua lingua del suo corpo. Sarà poi lui stesso a spiegare la propria versione alla corte. Sottolineo che di questo momento di sbandamento ha chiesto scusa, a noi tutti e al- l’arbitro. Era davvero costernato. Alla fine del processo, non a metà, vedremo se intervenire anche noi come società. Milan in Uefa, quale la strategia? Vado in Svizzera lunedì, l’audizione sarà martedì mattina alle nove e mezza. In queste ore invieremo tutta la documentazione e ci auguriamo che ogni cosa proceda per il verso giusto. A decidere saranno magistrati della corte europea, totalmente indipendenti. In più non hanno un compito difficilissimo: sul fatto che nel periodo tra il 2014 e il 2017 la società abbia violato i vincoli del Financial Fair play entrambe le parti concordano. Va solo stabilita una sanzione proporzionata alla colpa, come ha chiesto il Tas di Losanna. L’analisi del bilancio futuro è uno step successivo e avverrà in primavera. L'Uefa Ha fatto bene a dotarsi di questo strumento, anche se certi meccanismi devono essere affinati. Buttare valanghe di soldisenza dover rendere conto a nessuno e poter giocare un campionato senza contendenti non va bene. In casi come il nostro è difficile star dentro certi parametri: se vuoi riprendere la posizione sportiva che credi ti competa, devi fare degli investimenti. *Ma oggi è inutile comprare perfino Messi, se poi ti possono vietare di farlo giocare. Bisogna puntare sui giovani, crescerli a zero euro e rivenderli a 30- 40 milioni è il modo migliore per realizzare profitti che poi ti permettono di fare altri acquisti. E i tifosi capirebbero. Pato e Ibrahimovic? *È un altro discorso, Ibrahimovic per esempio sarà libero di scegliere la sua nuova squadra.È un giocatore fantastico, da tifoso lo adoro per l’altezza abbinata all’agilità. Sul mercato però non decido io. *E il mio giocatore preferito in assoluto ce l’ho già in squadra: Suso* . *Ho chiesto l'esonero di Gattuso dopo Milan - Betis?* Gli allenatori si valutano sui risultati. Oggi il Milan va più forte dell’anno scorso e Rino ha fatto meglio del suo predecessore. Dunque il tema non si pone. In più vedo che la squadra ha assorbito la sua grinta, anche se sarebbe meglio non si trasformasse in proteste. È vero che il primo tempo con il Betis mi ha rattristato profondamente ma, seppur con i lacrimoni, non mi è mai sfuggita alcuna battuta sull’esonero. E il Betis s’è rivelato una gran bella squadra: Lo Celso è fortissimo e ultimamente *i nostri avversari europei sono stati capaci di farne quattro al Barcellona*. Il prossimo derby voglio vincerlo, ma quando gli interisti non sono un mio competitor diretto non ho ostilità particolari. Contro il Tottenham tifavo per loro. Mi piacciono perché sono grandi, grossi e forti. Ma per essere l’anti Juve hanno troppi inciampi. Con *Marotta* non c’è mai stata trattativa, avevamo già scelto il nostro a.d.. Lo stesso vale per Paratici:
> l’ho visto una volta, ma allo stadio. *Abbiamo mai cercato Conte?* Magari non me l’hanno detto, ma io non l’ho mai sentito menzionare da nessuno. E personalmente non ho nemmeno il suo numero di cellulare. *Champions decisiva *per tirare le somme?* In tutte le carte del nostro business plan di quest’anno non prevediamo la Champions*. L’anno prossimo sì, se non la centrassimo servirebbe un pia- no B. È chiaro che noi dovremmo esserci sempre, perché è il traino che tira dietro tutto. Leo e Maldini? Sono un nostro grande successo, hanno dato stabilità e competenza a un club che negli ultimi anni le aveva perse per strada. Paolo l’ho visto benissimo, è sereno. Essere in tandem con Leo gli ha semplificato le cose. * Gazidis?*Ha svolto per nove anni lo stesso incarico all’Arsenal, e lo ha fatto bene. Sa di sport e non perché giocava bene a pallone, e in più arriva da un mondo colto, è laureato in legge a Oxford. Sarà lui a gestire la macchina: io farò un passo indietro. Il Milan ha il problema vitale di aumentare ricavi, che oggi sono gli stessi del 2003 a fronte di spese per pagare i giocatori doppie o triple. *Siccome non c’è più un mecenate che copre le uscite, occorre un’altra filosofia: Gazidis con l’Arsenal l’ha percorsa.* In generale in Premier sono partiti prima di noi nel trasformare il calcio in business, per esempio vendono i diritti tv diversamente dalla nostra Lega. Però ho fiducia che la Serie A torni a essere quello che era. Le nostre squadre impegnate in coppa, è un’idea, potrebbero giocare in
> giorni e orari, magari nel week end a mezzogiorno, che favoriscano i mercati orientali o americani. *Questione stadio?* E’ al primo posto. Io ho fatto 1909 un’inversione a “U” rispetto al-
> la precedente proprietà, vorrei uno stadio nuovo insieme all’Inter: un modo per dimezzare investimenti e manutenzioni raddoppiando il valore degli sponsor. Con più partite ogni settimana tra coppa e visibilità sarebbe pazzesca. Lo stadio aumenta i ricavi di 40-50 milioni l’anno e un grande sponsor potrebbe dargli il nome, avremmo la coda di aziende internazionali interessate all’investimento. incasseremmo molto più di quello che fanno a Torino con l’Allianz. *Socio di minoranza?* Non ci sono trattative, zero
> nessun socio in vista e nemmeno lo si cerca. Elliott ha un disegno di ampio respiro da realizzare in 3-5 anni. Deve prima creare valore se un giorno vorrà disinvestire. È quello che un fondo fa di mestiere e i loro numeri, dal 1978 a oggi, dicono che lo fanno benissimo. Se poi arriva un compratore fantastico chissà, ma ora non esiste una simile prospettiva. Gordon Singer segue attentamente la parte investimenti, acquisti e cessioni. Berlusconi e Galliani? Ho una quota del Vicenza e quando abbiamo battuto il Monza sembravamo il Real. Adriano è un tifosissimo rossonero e un grande esperto di calcio, se parla lo ascolto. Berlusconi mi chiama ogni tanto, ha le sue idee, molto decise. Yonghong LI? Non so dove sia finito. A posteriori non è stata un'operazione di successo nè per il Milan nè per lui".



Ho letto quasi tutti i commenti... voglio solo aggiungere una cosa che nessuno (mi pare) ha menzionato: 
per essere più competitivi di adesso (guadagnare l'accesso alla champions) non bastano i finanziamenti, ma innanzitutto alla base ci devono essere scelte oculate nell'organigramma societario a tutti i livelli, ci vogliono persone competenti e intelligenti e ambiziose, in primis il settore giovanile deve forgiare i futuri campioni (campioni che dovrebbero restare nel Milan, e non cresciuti con l'ottica della cessione); per finire con l'acquisto di giocatori sani, dal rendimento certo, ambiziosi e professionali; perchè è questo che fanno le grandi squadre, juve compresa. Mentre noi prendiamo gente che si rompe, col timer incorporato, senza forza, senza resistenza, senza grinta.
Di questo di dovrebbe occupare la dirigenza, o la proprietà in primis.
Avere una squadra più competitiva e ambiziosa già con il nostro budget, solo allora gli investimenti diventano effettivi e non degli sprechi. Con Leonardo e Maldini nutriamo speranze, ma già questo Scaroni pare non adeguato, e nemmeno Gazidis è adeguato se il modello è l' Arsenal.
Infine, il campionato non è affatto poco considerato, credo che non ci sia nessuno che preferisca arrivare ai quarti o alle seminifanali con il vincere lo scudetto. Io preferirei per esempio vincere lo scudetto che arrivare in finale CL e credo che la stragrande maggioranza la pensi come me, pure il cambogiano che si fa 2 ore di cammino nella giungla per scovare un monitor per vedere le partite.


----------



## Jino (17 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con sta mentalità.... pfffffff



Mario, questa mentalità te la impone la UEFA, purtroppo non è più come vent'anni fa che buttavi un patrimonio ad ogni mercato e facevi lo squadrone in due anni...non te lo lasciano più fare...fosse per Elliot butterebbero li 500mln per il prossimo mercato e fai lo squadrone che torna in CL e torna a lottare per vincere al 100%, ma non possono...


----------



## hiei87 (17 Novembre 2018)

La parte sui giocatori da prendere a 0 e rivendere a 30-40 è devastante. In pratica, siamo l'Udinese.


----------



## Davidoff (17 Novembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mario, questa mentalità te la impone la UEFA, purtroppo non è più come vent'anni fa che buttavi un patrimonio ad ogni mercato e facevi lo squadrone in due anni...non te lo lasciano più fare...fosse per Elliot butterebbero li 500mln per il prossimo mercato e fai lo squadrone che torna in CL e torna a lottare per vincere al 100%, ma non possono...



Il problema non è non poter fare mercati folli, ce lo hanno ripetuto fino alla nausea e ormai lo abbiamo capito. Il problema è che questi faranno come Pallotta, punteranno a entrare costantemente in CL, mantenere in piedi la baracca e rivalutare il tutto per vendere alle cifre più alte possibili. Non c'è segno di una volontà di miglioramento costante per puntare alla vittoria in questa intervista, non solo per il presente ma neanche per il futuro. Poi non so se sia stata solo un'intervista infelice di Scaroni, ma penso che il piano a grandi linee sia quello. Ci aspettano 5 anni da Roma (sperando di azzeccare sempre acquisti/cessioni), poi via con il prossimo pagliaccio pronto a rilevarci per riciclare soldi o chissà che altro. Ormai non mi aspetto più niente per il futuro di sta società.


----------



## Nils (17 Novembre 2018)

Boh, Scarioni dice fra le righe alcune cose importanti e molti a mio parere capiscono o vogliono interpretare esattamente il contrario...

1) Qualiicazione Champions, dichiara che anche se non dovessimo qualificarci quest'anno non sarebbe un problema, in quanto non è prevista nel progetto economico.

2) Dichara che occorrerà qualificarsi l'anno prossimo, quindi ovviamente sono previsti altri investimenti per averne la ragionevole certezza.

3) Parla di progetto a 3/5 anni, visto che la qualificazione è pianificata per l'anno prossimo, chiaro che si riferisce a un Milan ad alto livello di competitività.

4) Idee molto chiare sullo stadio condiviso, ho sempre ritenuto questa ipotesi l'unica valida, si può trasformare il quartiere San Siro in una vera cittadella dello sport, visto che abito in zona, sò che il progetto è destinato a funzionare, dato anche l'elevato tenore economico medio della popolazione presente, l'area ha già in parte questa predisposizione, c'è tutto, spazi, edifici, metro, palazzetti dello sport.
Invece l'ipotesi area ex Falk, sarebbe una cattedrale nel deserto.

5) Conferma che al momento il Milan per Elliot è un asset, non un investimento, se poi in futuro arriverà lo sceicco con una proposta folle si valuterà,
di certo non si potrà presentare un faccendiere qualsiasi.

6) La politica di acquistare a poco e rivendere a molto è quello che ha portato in questi anni il Napoli ai vertici Italiani e la Juve a quelli Europei, 
poi esiste il buon senso, chiaro che non si vende il titolare senza sostituti, Galliani style, ma giocatori già con alternative pronte a prenderne il posto, un esempio per tutti, se finalmente Plizarri desse garanzie di potersi affermare, si venderebbe subito Donnarumma, per investire in altri ruoli, politica del tutto condivisibile.

7) parla di un mercato italiano insufficente, occorre vendere il prodotto Milan in tutto il resto del mondo, chiaro che si può fare unicamente con una squadra in grado di competere con Real e Barca, non certo con un Arsemal o una rometta di turno, mi pare evidente che sia sott'inteso.

Poi siamo onesti, se vuoi vivacchiare ti tieni Mirabilia e Fassone, non crei una struttura con Leo, Maldini e Gazidis. Evidentemente quest'ultimo arriva al Milan per dare uno steep sucessivo alla propria carriera, non certo per fossilizzarla.


----------

